# Official Raw Discussion Thread 7/25



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm about to head out for the day then to the arena this evening. I'll post pictures late tonight or tomorrow.

Punk should be there too based on reliable ads that have never been wrong in the past...

Should be a great crowd too. Cya.


----------



## mgibb02 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm open to anything apart from a Del-rio cash in leading to him main eventing Summerslam (which isn't that unlikely)


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Come on Mizzers.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Kind of hoping for another twist to happen so they don't make a new champion. This won't happen though, so I really hope Miz becomes champ again.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

mgibb02 said:


> I'm open to anything apart from a Del-rio cash in leading to him main eventing Summerslam (which isn't that unlikely)


Agreed. Del Rio walking out champion is a worst case scenario for me.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Let me post a prediction here - 

Triple h makes the rey vs miz match into No-1 contender's match!
the winner gets a shot at punk at summerslam.

Mean while triple h-punk confrontation puts punk in the summerslam main event.

So at Summerslam - Rey vs Punk Vs Cena

-Punk wont win coz his actual contract expires in september and he is probably leaving for while.
-Cena doesnt need the championship coz rock getting involved in survivor series.
-SO rey will WIN.

Now del rio will cash in and become world champ a originally planned by wwe.

This sets up rey vs del rio for the world title at Survivor series.

Del rio removing rey's mask at MITb makes sense perfectly with this storyline.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait for Trips to announce he's signed Sting


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Not so bold prediction: Miz/Mysterio championship match doesn't happen

Miz doesn't need another reign already. He has done nothing since losing his belt outside of getting his ass kicked by A-Ry a few times


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw, please be everything we know you can be tonight and don't let us down. That is all.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Punk will be there, start a feud with HHH for Summerslam - That match has to happen, one of the biggest PPV's of the year, we're getting something big. Not sure where Cena or anyone else will go from here, because if Punk comes back his title is the only one that matters. My guess is Cena vs Del Rio, Miz vs Mysterio, Punk vs HHH - The feuds that will really kick off tonight.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

yo, wrestling sucks!


hate it or love it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe Trips announces the kayfabe firing of John Laurinaitis as his first course of action. Acknowledging that McMahon did lose his marbles and him keeping Laurinaitis around was an example of that.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking forward to RAW tonight for the 'Triple H is in control' follow up. The possibility of CM Punk appearing helps too. Should hopefully be a good show, although I hoped for that last week and didn't enjoy it all that much with the exception of HHH/Vince.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Maybe Trips announces the kayfabe firing of John Laurinaitis as his first course of action. Acknowledging that McMahon did lose his marbles and him keeping Laurinaitis around was an example of that.


That would be awesome.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Maybe Trips announces the kayfabe firing of John Laurinaitis as his first course of action. Acknowledging that McMahon did lose his marbles and him keeping Laurinaitis around was an example of that.


Why kayfabe? The guy deserves to be legitimately canned


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> Maybe Trips announces the kayfabe firing of John Laurinaitis as his first course of action. Acknowledging that McMahon did lose his marbles and him keeping Laurinaitis around was an example of that.


that would be pretty cool


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> Why kayfabe? The guy deserves to be legitimately canned


Indeed. Plus the lulz factor of seeing his reaction when he's legitimately fired on live television would be worth it alone.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> Let me post a prediction here -
> 
> Triple h makes the rey vs miz match into No-1 contender's match!
> the winner gets a shot at punk at summerslam.
> ...


Punk aint leaving. Makes no sense. You don't build a guy up so much when you know hes leaving for 3+ months.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

CharlieSheen said:


> Why kayfabe? The guy deserves to be legitimately canned


Do u even realise that he has family to feed??


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> Do u even realise that he has family to feed??


So does everyone. Doesn't mean someone who sucks ass at their job shouldn't be fired.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Revann said:


> Punk aint leaving. Makes no sense. You don't build a guy up so much when you know hes leaving for 3+ months.


Well the entire angle was based on his contract expiring and punk leaving isnt it?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm wondering how Cena is going to get involved, technically he has a re-match clause. They can always make the tournament #1 contenders match at Summerslam, I really can see them putting the tittle on either two tonight. Can't wait for the show!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Maybe Trips announces the kayfabe firing of John Laurinaitis as his first course of action. Acknowledging that McMahon did lose his marbles and him keeping Laurinaitis around was an example of that.


It has been reported that Trips isn't a fan of ol' Johnny lol. You never know, maybe he will get fired or demoted somewhere down the line.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

DubC said:


> I'm wondering how Cena is going to get involved, technically he has a re-match clause. They can always make the tournament #1 contenders match at Summerslam, I really can see them putting the tittle on either two tonight. Can't wait for the show!


I could watch Layla in your avatar all day long


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward very much to RAW of course and how the fallout from last week will be. 

- What will HHH announce?
- Finally no more anonymous GM?
- A new WWE Champion, but then hopefully a successful cash-in by Del Rio and Del Rio as WWE Champ!


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> Well the entire angle was based on his contract expiring and punk leaving isnt it?


Yah but he will re-sign...HHH will have to resign him to get back the WWE title. He will have to fix where Vince fucked up. It makes no sense from a business/storyline POV to build a guy up to the point where he is out popping the whole roster, to not have him on contract. If Punk didnt resign/handshake agreement, they would have him leave like Batista, Jericho, and so forth. Its not like Punk is a bigger star than Y2J, and look how he went out.

Lets just say punk leaves....then...the WWE goes back to Cena/Del rio? In the words of Ryder.."Are you serious bro?"


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

If someone is gonna win the WWE Championship tonight, it better be Miz. Rey's championship reigns are okay, but his promos are absolutely horrible. Here's to hoping that Creative doesn't make him the center of the show.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

DKAJC said:


> If someone is gonna win the WWE Championship tonight, it better be Miz. Rey's championship reigns are okay, but his promos are absolutely horrible. Here's to hoping that Creative doesn't make him the center of the show.


I would be pretty shocked if Rey wound up with the belt. Shocked, and of course irate


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to it. If I wasn't, I wouldn't bother staying up till 4am to watch it all. 

I'm liking the anticipation of a Raw episode these past few weeks.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> I would be pretty shocked if Rey wound up with the belt. Shocked, and of course irate


It would have been worth the lulz if Sin Cara came out during the championship match and just ruined Rey's chance of being WWE champions. Sadly, he's suspended but one can dream. 

Oh well at least HHH firing/humiliating/burying Johnny Ace would be awesome to see.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A new era begins tonight. I can feel it in my blood.... at least I think that is what I felt in my blood. *


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

CMPunk
Hard to sleep in a city so great on a day so nice. Bikes!
1 hour ago

Looks like Punk will be not appearing tonight. Which, in my opinion, is a good thing to further the storyline.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

What will they do with the WWE Championship match?
Have they just glossed over the fact the Championship "left" the company?
Will Punk be involved?
How will HHH follow up last week's 'changing of the guard'?

So many questions and I don't expect full answers tonight, I'm just intrigued to see where they go.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think Punk will show up until atleast after Summerslam. No need to rush it.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Please be entertaining, RAW. Please.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't expect Punk to be there live.

I DO expect Triple H to do his 20 minute promo opening the show. I usually hate when he does those kinds of promos but this one is completely neccesary. Trips needs to make this regime change feel important.

Miz/Mysterio should be a great match that should get about 20 minutes of TV time to really sell the point home about this interm WWE championship. I expect Del Rio to cash in the case but once again get tooken out before the bell rings. He'll successfully do it at Summerslam.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't wait!
For the past week wrestling has been the #1 thing on my mind. That hasn't happened in years!
I really hope they keep this excitement going!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz looks big time again. Thats good. I find it hard to believe though that Miz or Rey will be champ. Id prefer Miz but him being champ just wouldnt relate to any of the top stories going on.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

Punk will not be on raw tonight.

Triple H is go to fire the raw gm.

Cena beat Dolph Ziggler.

the Bella beat Kelly Kelly and Eve and Eve turn heel on raw tonight.

Rey Mysterio beat The Miz for the wwe champion then Alberto Del Rio cash in the money in the bank and win the wwe champion.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

DKAJC said:


> If someone is gonna win the WWE Championship tonight, it better be Miz. Rey's championship reigns are okay, *but his promos are absolutely horrible. *Here's to hoping that Creative doesn't make him the center of the show.


I can counter that: Miz's ring work is horrible.

Would it be shocking if the title match was somehow cancelled?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think down the road, R-Truth should be given the United States title. Him with that belt could create some lolworthy stuff.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> I can counter that: Miz's ring work is horrible.
> 
> Would it be shocking if the title match was somehow cancelled?


Horrible? Really? Really?? Really???

His ring work is not horrible, it's average, and getting better. Rey's worse in-ring, his move-set is stale, repetitive and all around lame, in my opinion. He can't help that he can't pull of some better moves due to prior injuries, but still.

He needs to retire after losing to, and putting over Sin Cara at WM 28.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Miz needs to get the title back and continue his build. He progressed massively as champ earlier in the year and WWE desperately needs new stars. Miz is their biggest prospect atm on Raw so let him run with it. Makes no sense to put it on Rey. He has been great in the past but cannot carry the Raw brand now.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Neither Mysterio nor Miz should be champion again. Miz is just a glorified midcarder only getting the opportunity that he gets because of the lack of main eventers. Mysterio got stale long time ago, but he is still over with the fans. It doesn't help that Del Rio (the guy who looked like a fool on RAW last week) has the MITB briefcase.

None of that matters anyway because none of them are going to get past a red hot Punk when he returns, especially Miz.

Hopefully a swerve happens tonight regarding the WWE Championship.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Korvin said:


> Neither Mysterio nor Miz should be champion again. Miz is just a glorified midcarder only getting the opportunity that he gets because of the lack of main eventers. Mysterio got stale long time ago, but he is still over with the fans. It doesn't help that Del Rio (the guy who looked like a fool on RAW last week) has the MITB briefcase.
> 
> None of that matters anyway because none of them are going to get past a red hot Punk when he returns, especially Miz.
> 
> Hopefully a swerve happens tonight regarding the WWE Championship.


Again?

Mysterio has never been WWE Champion...


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

METTY said:


> Again?
> 
> Mysterio has never been WWE Champion...


When I said "Champion", I left it open for either World Heavyweight or WWE Champion. I didn't know that I had to be so technical.

As old as Mysterio is, him being the Champ on RAW wouldn't be that bad. Imagine if Punk were to come back and bury Mysterio.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd rather have Miz winning it, then Rey, Cena, or Del Rio.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

-ANDY- said:


> Miz needs to get the title back and continue his build. He progressed massively as champ earlier in the year and WWE desperately needs new stars. Miz is their biggest prospect atm on Raw so let him run with it. Makes no sense to put it on Rey. He has been great in the past but cannot carry the Raw brand now.


Agreed with this 100%


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't see them building the main show around Miz again or Mysterio at all. I think Del Rio cashes in.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wasn't there a report last week that "Mysterio was in for a big push?" for SummerSlam and tonight because Sin Cara got suspeneded? I remember reading that somewhere. That being said, the most likely scenario here is Rey wins the title tonight seeing as RAW is from San Diego and it's Rey's hometown, and Del Rio cashes on him. Rey want's his rematch clause, but Cena does as well, and BAM! There's your main-event for SSlam, Mysterio vs. Del Rio vs. Cena.

In the meantime, Triple H is mocking CM Punk with Promo's during RAW, and Punk is responding to them via Social Media which they show on the following RAW's leading to Triple H vs. Punk at SSeries for the REAL WWE Title. 

I don't hope that to happen seeing as Punk/HHH should be for the title at Mania next year, but I can see it happening.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping for some Zack Ryder tonight.

Any word on Drew Mac? Haven't seen him since the injury.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Del rio's probably going to cash in tonight.

Plus we have to factor cena into all of this because he's got the rematch clause and has been rehired(kayfabe)

I'm expecting us to have cena/del rio at summerslam. Or possibly a triple threat between the rey/miz winner, cena and del rio


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Since Punk may be out for a while, I'm really hoping for another Miz reign


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

If Del Rio HAS to cash in tonight, i hope he gets atleast some heat.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

TheCelticRebel said:


> Horrible? Really? Really?? Really???
> 
> His ring work is not horrible, it's average, and getting better. *Rey's worse in-ring*, his move-set is stale, repetitive and all around lame, in my opinion. He can't help that he can't pull of some better moves due to prior injuries, but still.
> 
> He needs to retire after losing to, and putting over Sin Cara at WM 28.


You cannot be serious. Rey may have slowed down this year but for the past few years he's easily been the best wrestler in the WWE match quality-wise. Although at least that's different from the usual 'he wins all the time and is aimed at kids' bullshit.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I can't see them building the main show around Miz again or Mysterio at all. I think Del Rio cashes in.


Why build a show around Del Rio? He gets less heat than Snitsky.



> Hopefully a swerve happens tonight regarding the WWE Championship.


That's what I'm thinking. I would not be surprised whatsoever if this match gets either cancelled or has some really screwy finish. And I will not be surprised if Del Rio "loses" the MITB.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

After the reactions Del Rio has been getting I'm never going to trust Smackdown! again.


----------



## Laivavalas (Jul 18, 2011)

If Rey wins tonight, ADR cashes in and wins and they will have Rey vs. Cena vs. ADR at SS I am going to lose my faith in this company for good. 

They just can't do that.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Bad news for WWE (and those hoping for a ratings increase) - their first hour is going to be substantially dented, President Obama is addressing the nation at 9pm ET, the same time as RAW starts: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-tonight-look-for-schedule-disruptions/98824/

USA Network do not cover press conferences/addresses so RAW will not be affected.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

There isnt many options for a SummerSlam WWE Title match. CM Punk isnt having a match there, 100% guaranteed. I still believe he wont be back on Raw until after SummerSlam.
I would have no problem with any Cena/Rey/Del Rio combination.


----------



## Mr-Potato (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Punk will take a two-three month vacation and will return around Survivor Series.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

As much as I dig/support Obama and all, he isn't gonna say anything different about the debt then he already has these past couple of days and weeks.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> Bad news for WWE (and those hoping for a ratings increase) - their first hour is going to be substantially dented, President Obama is addressing the nation at 9pm ET, the same time as RAW starts: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-tonight-look-for-schedule-disruptions/98824/
> 
> USA Network do not cover press conferences/addresses so RAW will not be affected.


President Obama to make a special Promo live on RAW?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips > Obama tbh.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck Obama.

I'm British.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

First thing you will hear on Raw tonight, "IF YA SMEEELLL, WHAT BARACK IS COOKING"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> First thing you will hear on Raw tonight, "IF YA SMEEELLL, WHAT BARACK IS COOKING"


TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Obama is the mystery GM. Calling it right now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't wait till the Post McMahon Era begins!!!! Hopefully some big changes will happen tonight!


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Hopefully Miz wins then ADR cashes in


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

MizPunkRio said:


> Hopefully Miz wins then ADR cashes in *and loses*.


Fixed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chip said:


> President Obama to make a special Promo live on RAW?


Don't even joke about that...... ugh.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd love if Trips called the whole roster out to address them and the overall situation in the WWE tonight. 

Announce: 

the reintroduction of the cruiserweight belt, 

a tournament for the no.1 contendership for the tag titles to kickstart that division, 

that the WWE title match will not happen as it would be a fake and instead the match will be to see who faces Punk when he has to defend the real title due to the 30-day rematch clause AND Cena is added to the match since he never got his rematch.

Address the undercard guys somehow encouraging them to reach for those "brass rings"

I'd love this to happen to signify the start of a new era... but in reality I'd say we'll simply get a HHH promo to start the show with a short term outlook rather than kickstarting a whole new era.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Pumped for Raw tonight. Please don't drop the ball on this WWE


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> I'd love if Trips called the whole roster out to address them and the overall situation in the WWE tonight.
> 
> Announce:
> 
> ...


Would love if trips actually came out and addressed the mid card and tag team division in his opening promo...

What i'm expecting/predicting from tongiht.. is mysterio to beat the miz.. trips then comes out.. declares he isnt quite wwe champ yet, he'll have to face the one guy not in the tournament.. john cena at summer slam. Or something along those lines..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> but in reality I'd say we'll simply get a HHH promo to start the show with a short term outlook rather than kickstarting a whole new era.


If this happens then I will be disappointed for sure. I'm hoping the ring is surrounded by everybody tonight to put this angle over big time. Just imagine Trips addressing everybody as boss for the first time and Punk somehow does something to embarrass him in front of the world? Please WWE. Don't fuck this up dammit!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I'm not as confident about this "new era" as most are. I mean, WWE has been good lately and I'm excited to see where this goes, but I really don't think that the direction of WWE's product is going to change much. The Intercontinental, United States, Tag Team and Divas titles will still be treated just as bad as they are now. I just don't see Triple H coming out and going "Oh and by the way since I'm the boss now, the IWC gets everything they've ever wanted." Vince is still running the show in reality. Triple H is just the boss on TV now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> the reintroduction of the cruiserweight belt.
> 
> a tournament for the no.1 contendership for the tag titles to kickstart that division,
> 
> Address the undercard guys somehow encouraging them to reach for those "brass rings"


Okay, a tournament for number 1 contendership...

Who are the tag teams in this company? I'm not talking the specific RAW brand, just the company in general. There's BotchGenesis as the champs, Slabriel, Usos, Kozlov and Santino... I guess whoever they have wrestle with each on Superstars every now and again, so 2 or 3 teams that nobody's ever heard of. This board whined righteously about every main event scene person not named Cena wrestling for an hour on RAW last week so just imagine the reception a number 1 contendership tag tourney would get.

Its all completely irrelevant to the WWE champ situation. And bring back the CruiserWeight belt? So what? So Hornswoggle could defend it against Evan Bourne? 

The U.S. title doesn't even mean dick, who cares about something that has been defunct since the spring of '08? I bet a fairly significant portion of the audience doesn't even know that the company ever had a cruiserweight belt, much less care about it.

If you aren't Cena or within 500 feet of him, you don't matter on RAW.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena will be added to the 3-way match and win.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Okay, a tournament for number 1 contendership...
> 
> Who are the tag teams in this company? I'm not talking the specific RAW brand, just the company in general. There's BotchGenesis as the champs, Slabriel, Usos, Kozlov and Santino... I guess whoever they have wrestle with each on Superstars every now and again, so 2 or 3 teams that nobody's ever heard of. This board whined righteously about every main event scene person not named Cena wrestling for an hour on RAW last week so just imagine the reception a number 1 contendership tag tourney would get.
> 
> ...


Yes but this address would attempt to get the WWE's house in order... with the ambition to start a new era, if you want to call it that, where the problems of the past are rectified. Where wrestlers from top to bottom of the card are given relevance with cruiserweight title feuds and suchlike. 

Dont tell me the audience wouldn't appreciate that. As I said in my original post, this is what I'd love... I'm certainly not expecting anything of that magnitude...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Cena will be added to the 3-way match and win.


Please, dear god, not this.. Cena IMO doesnt need the belt for the rest of this year up to wrestlemania.. Rocky cena is massive already, he doesnt need the belt.. and considering there feud may be starting at survivor series.. a 2 month period of him being champ is unnecessary..


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on momentum. What is it? 4 weeks of good RAWs now? Plus a great PPV. Keep it going through SS please.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Show starts with the entire roster surrounding the ring, Trips then comes out and stands inside the ring calling each member of the roster up individually. He then buries them on the mic, pedigrees them, throws them to the outside and does this until nobody is left. He then announces himself as the new WWE Champion, has live sex with the belt and the HHH era begins.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> There's BotchGenesis as the champs, Slabriel, Usos, Kozlov and Santino...


Fairly certain Slabriel have broken up so that leaves only 3 tag teams left and who knows whats going on with Santino/Ryder/Kozlov


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MMN said:


> Show starts with the entire roster surrounding the ring, Trips then comes out and stands inside the ring calling each member of the roster up individually. He then buries them on the mic, pedigrees them, throws them to the outside and does this until nobody is left. He then announces himself as the new WWE Champion, has live sex with the belt and the HHH era begins.


I'd mark tbh.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward to tonight


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

From JR:



> The beginning of the '*HHH era*' of Monday Night Raw begins in a few hours.


HHH Era. .


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nobody will be crowned the new WWE Champion tonight. As part of the new regime, Triple H will do something to keep Punk as champion and have him defend the title at Summerslam or something.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Nobody will be crowned the new WWE Champion tonight. As part of the new regime, Triple H will do something to keep Punk as champion and have him defend the title at Summerslam or something.


This.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> From JR:
> 
> 
> 
> HHH Era. .


Yeah, it was dubbed the first episode of the HHH Era on my TV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Nobody will be crowned the new WWE Champion tonight. As part of the new regime, Triple H will do something to keep Punk as champion and have him defend the title at Summerslam or something.


We hope.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz is making an appearance on Lopez Tonight on Wednesday. He is also participating in the Sirius/XM Celebrity Fantasy Football Draft at the Hard Rock Cafe in NYC on Thursday...

Obvious?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk to interfere in the Mysterio/Miz match so that neither wins and Punk stays sole holder of the biggest title in WWE.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Nobody will be crowned the new WWE Champion tonight. As part of the new regime, Triple H will do something to keep Punk as champion and have him defend the title at Summerslam or something.


hope not


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> We hope.


I certainly do lol, I dont want Miz or Mysterio as champion and certainly dont want Del Rio cashing in to become champion. Punk needs to stay the champion, even if he's not on TV.

The whole 'Punk cant leave with the title' episode before MITB would become essentially pointless otherwise.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Punk to interfere in the Mysterio/Miz match so that neither wins and Punk stays sole holder of the biggest title in WWE.


1. Hope this happens
2. Gaslight Anthem is the best band in America


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

WWE Title Match will kick off the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF?? Don't know what to think lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Something is going to happen.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm, that puts a spanner in my guess. What times it on in the UK? 1am or 2? I'd go check but I'm upstairs, and am a lazy fuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

2am.


----------



## b9180071 (Jul 25, 2011)

rey mysterio vs the miz will open the show apperently. it will be a long match.
miz will win. then we will get a long ass comercial break. than we will get jack swagger vs evan bourn
or dolph ziggler vs kofi kingston. then we wil lget a diva match. then a cena promo then the HH short promo
then somehow the miz w ill have another match with someone, probbaly rtruth. for the championship. he of course
has no way of winning. this is to set up when alberto rio comes in and cashes in his money in the bank constract and wins
at the very in and becomes champion. u know everything i said is basicly the truth of what will go down tonight.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Taa, only two hours then. Won't be happy if anyone becomes new champion tonight. Super Rey is annoying, Del Rio is boring, and The Miz is becoming rather iritating.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't expect Punk to be there but I do spell something going down involving Trips, Stephanie, Cena, Miz, and Mysterio. It feels like something is going to go down tonight.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah i agree winning I think the triple h era needs to start off with a bang to entice everyone in hopefully they show comic con and then have punk come out that would be awesome


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Surprised to see the title match opening the show. Still dont think a new champ will be crowned, Cena will probably interfere, and go on about how CM Punk is the real champion and its not right to crown a new champ blah blah blah


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz will win the "new" WWE Championship tonight.

Del Rio will NOT cash in.
Punk will NOT prevent the match from happening.
Cena will NOT be in the match.
HHH will NOT cancel the match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There are rumours that Punk's going to be on RAW tonight. I really do not know how it's going to turn out. I would like to see Miz as the new WWE champion, AND with a different title though.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New belt to go with the new era?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

zacharyzblewski said:


> Miz will win the "new" WWE Championship tonight.
> 
> Del Rio will NOT cash in.
> Punk will NOT prevent the match from happening.
> ...


Can I borrow your tardis sometime?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck meeee people came over and are sleeping downstairs and upstairs where both TV's and my computer is. and my mom will be using her laptop. how could this happen to me


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Last time a wwe tittle match open the show was Miz vs Morrison, right? If they are going crown a new champion then hopefully they get a good amount of time.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

How do u guys know wwe title match will kickoff the show?


the spoiler could still be fake.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

WWE announced this afternoon that Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz to crown a new WWE Champion will kick off tonight’s RAW from Hampton, Virginia.

per WWE.com

I guess that means something BIG will be happening at the END of RAW!


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> How do u guys know wwe title match will kickoff the show?
> 
> 
> the spoiler could still be fake.


Front page of WWE.com


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Can I borrow your tardis sometime?


After this all proves true tonight... you might want to. :lmao



dudeme13 said:


> How do u guys know wwe title match will kickoff the show?


wwe.com


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

dudeme13 said:


> How do u guys know wwe title match will kickoff the show?
> 
> 
> the spoiler could still be fake.


:fpalm check your thread


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am really hoping Punk ruins this or Cena wins somehow because those are the only acceptable options.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

METTY said:


> WWE announced this afternoon that Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz to crown a new WWE Champion will kick off tonight’s RAW from Hampton, Virginia.
> 
> per WWE.com
> 
> I guess that means something BIG will be happening at the END of RAW!


It could be fake.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> :fpalm check your thread


go check my thread again!

i clearly said what i thought - this is just wwe's idea of fucking with IWC.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

dudeme13 said:


> It could be fake.


Sorry, I don't fall for trolls. Thanks though!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

dudeme13 said:


> It could be fake.


unless WWE got hacked I don't see it being fake fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Poor Emma Watson.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

dudeme13 said:


> go check my thread again!
> 
> i clearly said what i thought - this is just wwe's idea of fucking with IWC.


:ns :gun::flip:cussin: :stupid: :faint:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> It could be fake.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

CMPunk CM Punk 
@mikethemiz or @reymysterio for paper champion!?

Punk's twitter.
LOOL


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

RockCold said:


> CMPunk CM Punk
> @mikethemiz or @reymysterio for paper champion!?
> 
> Punk's twitter.
> LOOL


:lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

RockCold said:


> CMPunk CM Punk
> @mikethemiz or @reymysterio for paper champion!?
> 
> Punk's twitter.
> LOOL


Lol! If only tonight's audience starts a "Paper Champion" chant.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


Hour


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

59 minutes


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

58 minutes...we could do this all hour


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

METTY said:


>


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

zacharyzblewski said:


>


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty obvious that either Miz/Mysterio will win and then Punk will show up later on.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

time machine....i needs one.

HURRY THE FUCK UP RAW!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Really looking forward to this RAW, like other said, I hope they keep the insane momentum they have because it hasnt been this good in ages! And to follow it with fellow wrestlemaniacs here! (snookimaniacs?) I'll get my coat..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

@CMPunk said:


> CM Punk
> Make believe championship? Fantasy land title?


Punk's tweets are the best.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol has a raw thread ever had this much discussion before the show?


oh and Please NEW BELT!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fantasy Land Championship.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> lol has a raw thread ever had this much discussion before the show?
> 
> 
> oh and Please NEW BELT!!!!!!!!


last week we had more posts before raw started


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

> CM Punk on Twitter: "Make believe championship? Fantasy land title?


So true.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That Eagle belt is so fucking badass. I miss it SO much.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk's twitter is a must for monday nights around this time now lol


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder if this place is going to crash again tonight?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"How's Fantasy Land, Hunter?"


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Turbo120 said:


> I wonder if this place is going to crash again tonight?


Ricardo crashed the forum last week, so I'm sure it will  :lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> time machine....i needs one.
> 
> HURRY THE FUCK UP RAW!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So no CM punk again?

Whats the point of watching...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


>


annnnnd repped


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Xapury said:


> So no CM punk again?
> 
> Whats the point of watching...


There are internet phones in the world you know.
For all we know he could be sitting tweeting backstage right now.
With Michael Cole reading them out on RAW since he loves reading tweets.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

29 mins. Let's hurry this thing up!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

if Punk shows up i riot.

ingrate turd.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

That match on Vintage collection was fucking terrible


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Alberto del Rio said:


> if Punk shows up i riot.
> 
> ingrate turd.


But we all already knew that.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> if Punk shows up i riot.
> 
> ingrate turd.


That will be a fun one man riot.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

21 MINUTES


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The championship match opening Raw means one thing: 

RUSSO BOOKING!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

SP103 said:


> The championship match opening Raw means one thing:
> 
> RUSSO BOOKING!


ya.. because worked shoots weren't made famous by him at all. 

are you ready to suck punk's dick in 19 minutes time??

i got two words for ya..

let's wank


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

Where Can I stream this live at and when does it start i'm on the west Coast so I imagine what we get is delayed?

someone pm me plz with link


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> There are internet phones in the world you know.
> For all we know he could be sitting tweeting backstage right now.
> With Michael Cole reading them out on RAW since he loves reading tweets.


I hope your right man...


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Xapury said:


> I hope your right man...


Ditto, and the annoying thing is, it wont be till the last 15 mins or so of RAW that we will find out probably.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

rags2riches said:


> Where Can I stream this live at and when does it start i'm on the west Coast so I imagine what we get is delayed?
> 
> someone pm me plz with link


Nah man, same time for you two. Show starts in 18 minutes on the west coast too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rey Rey to win the title via top rope flop.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I miss being able to mark for Sheamus on Monday nights.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone else from the UK staying up to watch?


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

adamheadtrip said:


> Nah man, same time for you two. Show starts in 18 minutes on the west coast too.


Not on Cable so plz anyone with a live stream pm me


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Anyone else from the UK staying up to watch?


Yep.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

rags2riches said:


> Not on Cable so plz anyone with a live stream pm me


How do you usually watch it then?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

> *CMPunk*
> @mikethemiz hey! Maybe if you win, you can make a nice hat out of newspaper and that can be the new title! "it's not a belt, it's a hat!"





> *CMPunk*
> @reymysterio I say if you win, the new title is that sock you wear on your head.


:lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Anyone else from the UK staying up to watch?


Yeah!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Anyone else from the UK staying up to watch?


Aye. Make the same mistake every week.


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> How do you usually watch it then?


TV in 2hrs 14 mins from now but I want to watch it live.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah i'm staying up, I'm not in work tommorrow and its possibly the most anticpated RAW in years so quite an easy choice really.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Really excited for tonight's Raw. Has been on my mind all day long.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

i can appreciate people for laughing at punk's tweets..

after all they're replying with one hand because their other hand is busy shaking their cocks and their mouth is fully occupied by a straight edge chicago dick.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

ADR/John Cena feud will be set up on raw tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Chat has some douche from Mattel looking for ideas for WWE toys. 

I suggested the WWE Wellness Policy Test Kit for kids. If the water changes color to match Sin Cara's mood lightning, you win a 30 day suspension.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Anyone else from the UK staying up to watch?


Yessir


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

staying up till the birds start singing at just past 4 a.m.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> ADR/John Cena feud will be set up on raw tonight.


that'll be the best thing possible now.

ADR will bring new fans.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alberto del Rio said:


> i can appreciate people for laughing at punk's tweets..
> 
> after all they're replying with one hand because their other hand is busy shaking their cocks and their mouth is fully occupied by a straight edge chicago dick.


So I take it, you're cashing in tonight, right?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> i can appreciate people for laughing at punk's tweets..
> 
> after all they're replying with one hand because their other hand is busy shaking their cocks and their mouth is fully occupied by a straight edge chicago dick.


You are my new favourite poster
...but you already knew that.


But seriously, the Punk hate is getting old,
Just like your destiny.

I think you are a little disappointed that you arent garnering much heat in this forum.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Who else saw that Summerslam commercial a few minutes ago during Vintage Collection? 

The beginning of it just never gets old.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

10 mins away...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

SP103 said:


> WWE Chat has some douche from Mattel looking for ideas for WWE toys.
> 
> I suggested the WWE Wellness Policy Test Kit for kids. If the water changes color to match Sin Cara's mood lightning, you win a 30 day suspension.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

9 minutes away...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

8 minutes.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

wtf.. Punk love is the one make me angry.. blatant dick sucking.

anyway 10 minutes for Mr.Money in the bank to become world champion.

you knew that already, little chihuahuas


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Alberto del Rio said:


> that'll be the best thing possible now.
> 
> ADR will bring new fans.


Fuck that shit. Del Rio should of taken Miz' advice and taken a ride to the furthest possible Taco Bell.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

8 minutes then


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIIIIIIIIIIIME!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

7 more mins


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I have chicken dippers and cereal ready for Raw.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Fuck that shit. Del Rio should of taken Miz' advice and taken a ride to the furthest possible Taco Bell.


del rio will bring in latino crowd. rey is over the hill.. mistico is suspended.

they're going for lationo market and he will bring the fans.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

state of WWE address? importanz newz!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

....6 minutes.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> wtf.. Punk love is the one make me angry.. blatant dick sucking.
> 
> anyway 10 minutes for Mr.Money in the bank to become world champion.
> 
> you knew that already, little chihuahuas


I hope Punk comes back and roundhouse kicks Del Rio for that


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I have chicken dippers and cereal ready for Raw.


Irn-Bru and cereal for me.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

5 minutes...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I have chicken dippers and cereal ready for Raw.


Nice!
Got the ol' Totino's Frozen Pepperoni Pizza pretty much every Monday Night. Haha.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I have chicken dippers and cereal ready for Raw.


I read this too fast and thought it said "chicken diapers".


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

SethMates Seth Mates 
Pres. Obama sets the tone for the HHH era -- stealing spotlight from two young stars to talk for 20 minutes and say nothing. #iwantwrestling


i laughed pretty hard at this


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

MMN said:


> Irn-Bru and cereal for me.


Snap for Irn Bru! 

Beer also on hand.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I hope Punk comes back and roundhouse kicks Del Rio for that


Punk can go back to chicago and have a threesome with Colt Cabana and Ace Steel.

ADR/Cena feud is on.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MMN said:


> Irn-Bru and cereal for me.





Human Nature said:


> Nice!
> Got the ol' Totino's Pepperoni Pizza pretty much every Monday Night. Haha.


And that's how we roll!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

come on NCIS get off my screen please...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

3 minutes.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you all ready?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i only got a capri sun and half a pack of cool flavour doritos


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

SatanX said:


> Are you all ready?


let's wank.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Needless to say, I'm hyped. Trips is back (yes!) and it's his first night in charge. Miz is in the title match (hopefully) and even though he won't be the real champ, I'm happy to see him in the title match. Will ADR cash in the bank? I can't wait to see what happens with Cena and, of course, will Punk show up or not. 2 mins. LEGGO!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I NEED A BANBULANCE!

I rofld


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

would love it if Rey wins or Punk gets on his megaphone and ruins the match.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

could be greatest night in entertainment tonight cant wait raw is awesomeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

That white boy got got on Law and Order


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This better be a good Raw. I'm not spending the day getting bitched at by my gf for sleeping in too late for nothing!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> i only got a capri sun and half a pack of cool flavour doritos


I got two Pepsi-s!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HERE WE GO BITCHESSSSSSSSS


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we gooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

killacamt said:


> come on NCIS get off my screen please...


Goodness, I feel that way every week. Show never ends, even though there's only a minute left! :lmao


HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HHH ERA!!!!!!!!!!!!
GETTIN' IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

On Channel.. check... American Honey... Check. Ready to rumble... check.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Post McMahon Era begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Awwwwwww hell, HERE WE GO!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bottled water for me


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i love you pop!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Alberto del Rio said:


> wtf.. Punk love is the one make me angry.. blatant dick sucking.
> 
> anyway 10 minutes for Mr.Money in the bank to become world champion.
> 
> you knew that already, little chihuahuas














give it up.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This better be a good Raw. I'm not spending the day getting bitched at by my gf for sleeping in too late for nothing!


why have a gf when you have punk to masturbate on..


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OOHHH


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There has been an amazing run of awesome Raw endings lately. Wonder if tonight will cool things down or keep the pace.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Game on!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well I guess here we go boys & girls.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Here we go!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

so far no change. this raw sucks


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets go ADR


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Shenanigans!!! It looks the freaking same!!! BS!!!!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Who else saw that Summerslam commercial a few minutes ago during Vintage Collection?
> 
> The beginning of it just never gets old.


:lmao The beach scene.
I keep thinking that Eve is Trish Stratus.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

gay they even got the same shitty belt


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is an ugly ass belt... REDESIGN THAT PIECE OF SHIT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait, so they just used another exact belt? lame


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

really this is the belt they are gonna use.

LAME


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lots of signs, crowd hot to start. Awesome.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh no!!! The spinner belt is back!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I said AAAAAAREEEEEEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU REAAAAAAAAADDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! It's all about the GAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the fans are hyped tonight


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Different belt huh?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SAME SHIT BELT


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

They still kept that shitty design? WTF??????


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crowd seems more lively this week than last week.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

You can do it Mizzers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the Mysterio push begins.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Idk about anyone else but that championship looks like paper to me!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Alberto del Rio said:


> Punk can go back to chicago and have a threesome with Colt Cabana and Ace Steel.
> 
> ADR/Cena feud is on.


as if ADR's approval rating on here wasn't low enough...

It's nice to see that NOTHING has changed with the WWE title design.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Same goddamn belt? Sonofabitch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh no new title


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

The WWE title match to kick things off? Wow.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Same title. This show sucks.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Odd that they're starting with this. My 10 year old sister even said, "I think someone is going to get tricked."


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I can only hope for something to happen soon so that neither of these guys are WWE Champion. Where the hell is Punk??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh wtf same belt


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

One minute in and people are already crying.

No wonder Vince and Bischoff hate the IWC.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

straight into a match that's new


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

If this match ends in a pinfall or submission, I riot.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Fucking jackass belt still


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Gah they have that rediculous belt back


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Spinner belt and Jerry Lawler. So much for this new era being awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We kicking off with the WWE Title match? Damn. 

I'm half expecting an appearance from either Del Rio or preferably CM Punk.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

title match first eh.. I can't see a swerve at all


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Same title. This Raw automatically sucks now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

People are forgetting that Punk wanted the belt change not WWE.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

No new design. Fuck.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

no champ will be crowned


----------



## AGM2588 (Jun 28, 2011)

No new belt???!! the same old look! ugh!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

and the complaining begins again lol hot crowd tonight


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Championship match to start us off? What's the main event gonna be?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really hope Mysterio doesn't win, but something screwy will probably happen during this match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Weird that they're starting with the title match. Fuck them for STILL using the FUCKING SPINNER :no:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The show just started and people are asking where Punk is. rofl


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

X-Static said:


> Crowd seems more lively this week than last week.


It would be tough to be less lively.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwesooooommmmmmmeeeeeeeee


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow that same shitty design


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think the design will change until Punk comes back. 
They didn't need to change it yet. Punk will have the honor of doing that.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I wonder how they are going to end the show if they start it with this match


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> so far no change. this raw sucks


Agreed.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

It always irks me when Mysterio puts his mask on a kid who already has a mask. 

BTW I heard can open on commentary lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> And the Mysterio push begins.


Can't wait


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MIZ! You better win


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

God I hope the miz win this


----------



## I Am GOAT (Jul 21, 2011)

im glad dey kept d belt. looks nice.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Let's hope the Miz wins this.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm happy whether Rey or Miz wins. I just have a feeling Punk will come back and say he's champ.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Go Miz!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Michael Cole said my hometown wrong, just when I thought I couldn't hate him more.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

ZACH RYDER


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I have chicken dippers and cereal ready for Raw.


any booze?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

miz is going over.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Primo still has his job! Sweet!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This show is lacking CM Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at R-Truth's face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well i have no other choice......LETS GO MIZ


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Percy Wattson is watching??? wtf


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Primo wearing a Ryder shirt

nice


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

where's del rio.

fuck you triple h and new era...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Just waiting for the guitar at the beginning of "This Fire Burns"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Saw Percy Watson...OH YEAH!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I see MARYSE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Every wrestle has a new attire off to superstar threads.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth is failing at her pin up look. Yikes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler questions Miz's injury. I already want to mute my fucking tv fpalm


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

could be an amazing wwe title match


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at whole roster watching


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ziggler is sitting between maryse and beth


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

too bad at the end of the night we still won't have a WWE champ...


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

By 9:02 we got our first use of "...Historic Night...". By the time I type this out, we have three more "Historic"'s. Hope nobody is doing a drinking game or the ER's better get ready.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler is so senile. "Enough with the




















excuses. That's the ticket."


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Big pop for Miz..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king can really think on his feet.


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz and Mysterio looking extra crispy tonight


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Rey looks a little darker lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Title match to start the night can only mean Punk is coming out at the end. Else whatever is at the end better not disappoint since they put it after the title match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Was Nunzio lined with the locker room in a ref shirt?

:lmao

Fuck off Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

No new belt design?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kiddie crowd


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

C'mon Miz!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TheNewBatista said:


> ZACH RYDER


oh no not that douche


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Michael Cole just buried Obama


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the pop for rey rey...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler sounds more bias against Miz than Cole does for him.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

EVE!


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

What the fuck was Beth Phoenix wearing in the front row lol


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

This Raw is off to a solid start - no bullshit, just straight in to the title match.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Yeah that's a tough one to remember King "excuses" :|


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You're sold out in the back of the locker room??????????

King.....YOU'RE FIRED!!!!
Let's hear that tonight, please! 


Hahahahaha, Cole, pretty much saying Obama isn't important. 
Obama<WWE Championship apparently.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Miz is awful chant. At least this crowd is awake


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

even in twitter Miz is still giving the nobody believed in me speech...


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

MIZ. I'm gonna be pissed if Mysterio wins. WTF!? Why didn't they change the design of the belt!?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Darn, I was hoping to see a burial mound next to the stage.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole and Lawler talk about fucking Twitter more than the actual show. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

better not be a fucking 619 in this match


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Michael Cole just buried Obama


Somebody has to


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Alberto Del Rio should have cashed in before the match started. Since they don't have a champ he would have just taken the title.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

hot asssss crowd. i like.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Lawler already pissing me off after 6 minutes.. new record


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

JayEl said:


> Rey looks a little darker lol


He does. I've also never seen that ref before.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

the Miz!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Now that title that was just behind Miz that that fan had should be the new title!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole, who the hell calls Mysterio the Magic Man?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Something is going to happen during this match. No way the WWE would start off a Raw with a WWE title match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz is awful chants. This crowd remembers the shit stain of a title reign he had and like me don't want him to have the belt ever again.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Rey isn't WWE champ material.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

they havent called a damn thing about the match yet......


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

please stop chanting 619


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sesame Street crowd.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Cole shitting Rey..


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Cole: With his mask on, no one can see what he's thinking?!

As opposed to everyone seeing everyones thoughts without a mask.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Strangle Lawler...fucking strangle him please :side:


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

"if Rey Mysterio could walk on water you'd said 'look Rey can't swim"

LMAO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how meny times has Jerry used that walk on water, can't swim line over the years.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

lil jimmies want the 619


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good match.. but disappointed it seems "meet the new boss same as the old boss"...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jordo said:


> better not be a fucking 619 in this match


as if Mysterio has any other moves?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you two morons call the match, please!! Get a room... Geezz


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Jordo said:


> better not be a fucking 619 in this match


This match better be interrupted before anyone lands a finisher.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cole, who the hell calls Mysterio the Magic Man?


5year olds


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd roll if Colt Banana interfered.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mysterio is ridiculously orange.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Same title, Jerry still employed and on commentary and Rey most probably winning this title match, really enjoying this 'change' right now


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder if that spinner belt still spins? I wonder if they stapped the WWE logo from spinning in that belt.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Lydeck said:


> "if Rey Mysterio could walk on water you'd said 'look Rey can't swim"
> 
> LMAO


:lmao

Great line by Jerry


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I spy with my little eye.. somethiiiiing... Orton colored.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't wait for this to b over boring bring out drew mcintyre


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

come on Miz win this match


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Look at all the rage in this thread. Enjoy it people.. jesus fuck.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Doubt punk shows up tonight.. I'm calling a double count out, meaning no new wwe champion..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, they are chanting that stupid ass chant that Cena made up.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

I love how Miz always does that Hurricane pose b4 the corner clothesline

Stand Back!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this crowd would boo Punk if he appeared, since it's packed with kids that love Cena and Rey.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't make it out: Are they saying "Miz is awesome!" or "Miz is awful!"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I Am GOAT said:


> im glad dey kept d belt. looks nice.


"D" is a generous grade for that p.o.s.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd pay a subscription to WWE.com for a Raw stream with Joey Styles or JR instead of these two fuckheads.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

At least the crowd is alive this week. Pretty good match so far.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz got clicked


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cole "I love miz I love it when he gently put his cock up my ass"

Jerry "I HATE HIM"

Cole "oh we have a match going on here for THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP"


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Can someone please shoot Jerry Lawler with a coconut gun?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

TripleG said:


> I can't make it out: Are they saying "Miz is awesome!" or "Miz is awful!"


Actually, it sounded like "This is awful", and I would agree.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is like watching a disney show taping..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

9 minutes? SERIOUSLY?!?!?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They haven't said ONE thing about the match happening in front of them.....goodness.


And I'm assuming tonight will be like the past few weeks with a lot of ads for time at the end.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Smooth like Keith Stone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jordo said:


> 5year olds


Well he does make their innocence disappear.

Cole's anti-Rey stuff seems incredibly forced.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I rather see Keith Stone champ then Miz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mysterio is ridiculously tanned he looks like iron bru


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Mysterio, a few things:

1. Nice tan. You look like Ernie from Sesame Street.
2. Hit the treadmill you little porker


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And a kid heavy crowd from the chants... hopefully they stay alive the whole night and not just cheer a few kid oriented stars....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

"This is awful" chant ?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AgeofCJ said:


> Smooth like Keith Stone.


Keith Stone-THe mullet drinking Herpes spreading voice of the WWE.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

STUPID ADS.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I can't make it out: Are they saying "Miz is awesome!" or "Miz is awful!"


"Miz is awful."


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
Since Rey Mysterio can't reach World Champion height, he's trying his hardest to reach World Champion tan. #RAWTonight
4 minutes ago

Lololol, love whoever owns this account.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

MMN said:


> I'm pretty sure this crowd would boo Punk if he appeared, since it's packed with kids that love Cena and Rey.


bingo


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Can't wait for this to b over boring *bring out drew mcintyre*


This


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> 9 minutes? SERIOUSLY?!?!?!


?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

crowd sounds like a man utd pre-season game in japan.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

super 8 wtf


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Hang in there Mizzers..


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Mysterio's tangerine tan would give the girls from geordie shore a run for their money.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Ugh. I'm not going to be able to stand another Rey title run. Rey is terrible on the mic. He's lost more than a few steps in the ring. And he can't do any big spots without someone else doing the move for him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> bingo


And that would prove that kids are not good for wrestling. Let's pile more generic shit they'll lap up but ignore anyone that prefers stuff that is less tame...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Botch. Nice one Rey.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Rey evidently got Tangoed XD


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Del Rio is champ after commercials


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Rey Rey should stay away from orange color schemed outfits from now on


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They are REALLY bashing Obama's speech, talking about twitter, and who they love and hate. 
Just call ONE move. ONE!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Stop complaining about lack of calling the match while complaining about Mysterio's tan instead of the match k thx.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lawler just buried obama


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would rather listen to a billion "boring political rhetorics" than hear Jerry Lawler speak.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at WWE's continous cheap pops at the president and politics stuff. Like WWE is important in society.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate kids. They shouldn't be allowed to watch wrestling.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So who interferes? Cena? R-Truth?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol oh Vince, you republican.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Also, I've just realised. Jerry Lawler is a fucking idiot.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

this match is alright so far


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Lawler just BURIED Obama... holy shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am this close to muting the television. Lawler and Cole are that terrible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I swear WWE should've gave Kofi the Mankind push and used that tournament to book Kofi as a legit main event threat.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Come back from break and a few botched moves good job hhh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder when Paul Michael Lévesque is gonna come out.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> crowd sounds like a man utd pre-season game in japan.


really? Really? REALLY?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king mocks the "boring politics" on other channels.. yeah king, only the fate of our country.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably two more commercial breaks before this match is over...sigh.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who would everyone be happier with as champion between these 2???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> Lagana David Lagana
> One guess who fed the "political rhetoric" line. If this was Bush they would have sent out the Divas. #IWantWrestling #Raw


Fucking NAILED IT.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MMN said:


> I hate kids. They shouldn't be allowed to watch wrestling.


That may be one of the dumbest things I ever read about pro wrestling.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hope none of them win and adr cashes in


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> And that would prove that kids are not good for wrestling. Let's pile more generic shit they'll lap up but ignore anyone that prefers stuff that is less tame...


Yes because ignoring the main client is great business right? :side:


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Although I'd like for Miz to win, Rey Rey probably needs the money more. It's obvious from his appearance he's been spending a few nights sleeping in a packet of Wossits.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MMN said:


> I hate kids. They shouldn't be allowed to watch wrestling.


Why? Sometimes they are the only ones dishing out reactions.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Rey looks like he's sweating off his spray tan...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow I never complain about the announcers, but they fucking blow right now


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bring back Gorilla Monsoon!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW they actually called some of the match! :O


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Very good match so far.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck sake. Mysterio is gonna win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did anyone notice Miz was introduced as "The Challenger?" 

BotchaMania material.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

this match needs more Rtruth.....and cowbells


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match so far


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awful, awful commentary tonight. So annoying, bring back JR!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

My god, the two announcers spend more time sucking the dicks of the wrestlers instead of calling the match.

Stop fucking bickering, it's bullshit.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL. Watch ADR cash in his contract, pin Rey/Miz only to have Hunter come out and say CM Punk is still champion and has been re-signed.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Who's this Obama bloke?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfg 619 hate it


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"People all over the world are chew-ning in..." - Lawler

Great use of the English language moron


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

this is one of those case where the crowd makes the match even more better than it already is.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was nice.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What a fucking powerbomb!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm bored. We need Punk, Cena or Trips. Pronto.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

slingshot power bomb. sweeeeeeet


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Miz wore red and white when he won the WWE title. While his opponent Orton whore black like Miz is now. Coincidence?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler sounds like Mario every time Rey kicks out :side:


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

ADR to cash in on Rey!?!?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Batista on twitter: "Nice move, Miz!"

jk


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

That powerbomb was fucking sick!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cmon Miz...just win man lol


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

God that man looks so gay....


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

"This is what he does when he's angry"


Walks like a duck?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL what is that stance XD he looks like a raptor


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kicked out of a springboard powerbomb!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Who's this Obama bloke?


United States President.


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

Fuck, that should be Miz' finisher. That was the most original move I've seen on WWE TV in forever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz's taunt before the SCF is just ridiculous.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yes because ignoring the main client is great business right? :side:


There is a reason the WWE is circling the drain... it's because they cater to the kiddies and ignore the demographics that truly bring them the numbers... look at any boom. It skews older. The two most prominent WWE down turns... kiddy infested crowds. Is it surprise? No, they think the kids help, but all they do is drive away the older more demanding crowd to continually turn out lazy and tired bullshit kids swallow up all the time.

Wrestling has never succeeded to any noticeable degree when geared towards children.


----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> this match needs more Rtruth.....and cowbells


:lmao I agree, someone needs to interfere soon


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty damn good powerbomb


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Probably two more commercial breaks before this match is over...sigh.


Maybe so, but for the past few weeks they've had a lot of breaks at the beginning to have more time for the end.
And we all know how all of those turned out!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz Powerbom. WOOWWWWWW


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HEY GUYS, THE ANNOUNCERS ARE REALLY TERRIBLE! I THINK I SHOULD POST ABOUT IT A FEW HUNDRED TIMES!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This new ref is the start of the new HHH era. And just that.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

someone is going to interferer


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Del rio gonna interfere but not officially cash in??


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Cole and Lawler need muzzles.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

while complaining about commentators there is a quality match here.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Pretty great match right now.. Really impressed even if the commentary is slightly ruining it


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Miz is stepping his game up! Respect is earned for using the Dragon Bomb on Mysterio.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE BIG SPLASH WINS THE WWE TITLE.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

OH FUCK OFF WWE NEW ERA TRIPLE FUCKING H REY FUCKING MYSTERIO WWE CHAMPION BOLLOCKS FUCK.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, god. They're actually gonna put the title on Rey?!?!?!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Cole- "Come on Miz!!! Go Miz!! Oh god, put it down my throat!!"


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

gay


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Rey but unlike many, I don't hate the guy. I still believe he can put on good matches and help put younger talent over but I don't think of him as a legitimate WWE Champion/WHC. With that said, this has been a pretty decent match to kick off what I'm hoping will be a good RAW.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

FUCK THAT


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Fucking BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugh, I can't stand Miz selling his bad knee. Psychology is so fucking overrated.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Paper Champ!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

REY FUCKING WINS YES, YES, YES


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Forum will not be happy.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

lol knew that was gonna happen


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck off.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forum crash


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

your kidding right???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Shit...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a shitty WWE title match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rey wins


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

new champ!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck that..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Something happen... please... that is terrible.... god.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And the Miz bitches piss and moan.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow this shit sucks smh


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This is absolutely not fucking happening. Fuck my life. Creative can go suck 12903108 dicks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

GET ALBERTO OUT HERE!


----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

Boooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rey is champion....LAME!!!

Good match though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

At least it wasn't Miz.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That was a HUGE pop. I don't understand why some people don't like Kids as fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Del Rio, get the fuck out here! You're better than Rey, at least.


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

INB4 Boards crash


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wow this sucks


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow.. donno how I feel about that... I thought for sure SOMETHING would happen to keep this match from ending and a champ being crowned.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes!!!!

Rey is champ


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O fucking hell. Cena finally loses the title and hes just replaced by fucking Mysterio


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

Vomit. All over my keyboard.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lord Jesus help us.......f'n goodness.
PAPER CHAMPION PAPER PAPER PAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this shouldn't go towards his record, period.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HE Came to Win.. But has been Buried.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

new sock champ!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty good match, wish Miz would of won tho.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Boo. the first time i actually kinda want a del rio cash in


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

619!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder fist pumping like a champ.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

I love how some people say cena punk is a 5 star match, then people are complaining about this match.

I just dont get some people.

Also im happy Rey has won, not ever wrestler can be a heel just accept it.

This sets up i think a nice feud with adr.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Please have ADR cash in. Fuck Rey Mysterio and his zero talent on the mic.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mysterio for the win.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

As expected.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Come on Del Rio get out here for fuck sake. This little idiot can piss off.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT A SHOCKAH.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

damn I was wrong. I really though Miz would win since he went over clean in the first 2 matches. Guess Miz is staying heel for while then.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow... fuck this. "Same old shit! Same old shit!"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CUE DEL RIO


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good match


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate HHH. CASH IT IN ADR!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hah... Miz with a sucker attack.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Awful!!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

waiting for CM Punk to tweet something about this.... cause hes not gonna show up at Raw


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

del rio....


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Here comes Del rio...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ADR cash in after Miz beats him down.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ALBY!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

You people :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Queue ADR


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zack Ryder sighting >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rey title win :side:

CASH IN TIME


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Shit...Del Rio


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I say he blows it.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

YES! COME ON DEL RIO! FUCK REY MYSTERIO!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Knew it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck. The least over moron on the show is going to be WWE champion.:lmao

edit, fail cash in 2.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Del Rio cashing in? Totally didn't see that coming.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you serious.....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> There is a reason the WWE is circling the drain... it's because they cater to the kiddies and ignore the demographics that truly bring them the numbers... look at any boom. It skews older. The two most prominent WWE down turns... kiddy infested crowds. Is it surprise? No, they think the kids help, but all they do is drive away the older more demanding crowd to continually turn out lazy and tired bullshit kids swallow up all the time.
> 
> Wrestling has never succeeded to any noticeable degree when geared towards children.


Wrestling is doing pretty well for itself right now. 

WWE in general was going down and down in numbers for years before they even began to cater fully to kids. 

Also did anyone not expect Rey to win this? 

:lmao at miz. OWNED!


----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

YES! DEL RIO!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

here comes ADR yay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

go del rio!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

OH FUCK YEAH! CARMEL MIDGET GOIN DOWN


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

INB4 Boards crash...again


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ALBERTO CASHING IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. This is going from bad to worse. From Rey to Del Rio, I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

trololo please god not ADR as champ


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...really?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

IWC EXPLODES.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW! I absolutely thought that Miz was going to win this match and become the new WWE Champion. Like I said before, Rey is talented still and good for helping put over young talent but he is NOT a main-event threat to become a WWE Champion/WHC anymore... and hasn't been for the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

PLEASE LOSE DEL RIO YOU FUCKING WORTHLESS SACK OF SHIT


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Del Rio!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

the title belt should be renamed heavyweight midget title


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Punk/Rey _do_ have some history


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ah, fuck. The midget is champion.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck my life.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

oh sweet lord. At least make Mysterio put together a minute of offense.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, maybe not.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they going to make this a running gag with Del Rio where he gets his ass kicked before he cashes in, lol.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

hmmm that was interesting..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

They pulled the same shit with the briefcase last year. WWE think weve forgotten??


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Theyve done the thwarted cash in attempt angle too many times


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Another failed cash in.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT A SHOCKAH.

LOLOLOL ADR COMES TO CASH IN. RECEIVES MARGINAL HEAT. THIS IS YOUR FUTURE WORLD CHAMPION.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It doesn't matter, Punk is still the true WWE Champion


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Del rio was awesome,boo mysterio


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

that was epic! lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That's what you get for not bringing Ricardo out with you.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

orange rey


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ADR's MITB gimmick appears to be "try to cash in and get buried before I can"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR is the biggest joke i have ever seen, after Ken Anderson.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Is this Del Rio's new gimmick? He looks like a loser and can't cash in?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fuck you Rey.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

ADR failed to cash in again, can see this being a running gag


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so adr is gonig to do the keep trying to cash in but fail, didnt we see that last yr with the miz :/


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What in the sam fucking hell was that????? Really??????? What horseshit.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

That was like the most bittersweet moment ever. Del Rio isn't champ!!!!  But Rey is!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

haha this could be awesome, Del Rio always trying but just cant cash it in


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh......I don't even care for ADR but rather have that than Rey. 

That belt is DEFINITELY a replica. I like that. I'm glad they didn't make a new one. 
That belt looks the size of a SvR belt. haha.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ADR gonna almost fail with that case every monday? lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Well that was an interesting swerve with the MitB, don't remember it ever being cancelled from cashing in like that.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

He can't even hold up the belt. it's too BIG for him. WTF are you thinking WWE?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BOOOOOOO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank God Rey kept it from ADR.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

... if something doesn't happen later this is the official nail in the coffin for this show. Tease a different direction then go with the same old tired bullshit that is killing the WWE and has for years. Yeah, brilliant fucking booking. Dumb asses.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They should just put Rey and Cena against each other for the title. They're the two most over guys and in all honesty they aren't going to have time to build up anything else that would be much better.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

X-Static said:


> DEL RIO


Good God Xstatic... Who are those two chicks in your sig?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay, now is the time to bitch.

Rey Rey a world champion again? Ugh, WWE back to awfulness.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Another faux-cash-in for Del Rio. Oh well...

Ok, Cole & Lawler are unbearable with this political bullshit right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Match was pretty good, all things considered


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Punk will return with the real belt, setting up a real champ vs fake champ match.

Similar to the Hbk vs Razor Ramon ladder match at Wrestlemania X


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

NO LO COBRE!

lol the only reason i like del rio is becuase he speaks in spanish.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

One thing about the MitB that I enjoy are the attempted cash-ins that occur in the weeks prior to the actual cash-in. Still can't believe we've got a midget as the World Champion on the company's A Show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well the angle sucks now.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Sigh. Way to kill all momentum from Punk winning the title. Rey is a boring champ. I'm bored already.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No no no
I cant i just cant
not again


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Thank God Mysterio won. Like I said, I don't care for Mysterio much but I didn't want to see Miz win.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

only way this raw is saved is if cm punk comes out and beats the shit out of mysterio

otherwise its stupid who can take a 3 foot 6, 120 pound wrestler seriously as a heavyweight champion

its a joke


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

yes rey masterio hahahahaha

I love it, u lot are a bunch of sheep.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just dodged a bullet.

Alberto "no heat" Del Rio almost become champion...


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> go del rio!


ADR stinks worse than your poo... GO REY !


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sonofabitch

What a shitty start to the "new era"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*PUNK

OR 

RIOT
*


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Why must they shove the same obvious shit down our throat 2 weeks after something iconic happened.

The WWE title still looks like a toy, I guess awarding it to a kid is alright.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. The ugly twin is really fucking ugly. How is that possible?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Del Rio fails yet again. :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW THAT NEVER EVER HAPPENED BEFORE!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't _hate_ Rey winning, but Miz should have gone over.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

So.. the only three people with a hope in hell of being Champion in and around Summerslam are Mysterio, Cena and Del Rio. Get on it Punk for fuck sake.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

crowd made that match better then what is was.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Synyster626 said:


> Del rio gonna interfere but not officially cash in??


Yup...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Some people saying Del Rio is a better choice for champion. :lmao

Del Rio is a chump - still nobody gives a damn about him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple H proving the internet all wrong. He likes short Mexicans who wears masks!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Triple H's "State of the WWE" address. Also hoping for Vince McMahon to have an appearance.

I also have a feeling that CM Punk will make an appearance.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

IWC complains so much wow let the story play out and rey was going to get one last push chill fucking hell it was a great match you people whine so much lol and the show just started and triple h here tonight awesome maybe punk


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

miz looks like he is back on real world in that commercial.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

And all the momentum of the past month comes to a crashing halt. I can't imagine super rey is going to be entertaining as champion.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IT OR FUCKING NOT, I wanted Del Rio to win it off Rey there.

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT MYSELF.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rapping Parrot > Lawler


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Really surprised by all the negative comments - it's been another solid opening for RAW.


Match was good - nice, back and forth - and hilarious ending.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

ADR failing with his cash ins is already boring me.
The fact that they've got a replica title is ridiculous.
The fact that Rey is champion is infuriating.

I had a bad day, for the record, everything is annoying me.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> ADR stinks worse than your poo... GO REY !


Dude! Rey is terrible on the mic. He's always a boring champion because he can't ever carry a storyline.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

That belt looked like it was made in 10 minutes or less, you could see the "gold plating" practically falling off in certain camera angles lol.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn Eve looks good in HD :yum:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They might as well have given the title to Hornswoggle.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Let's all keep our heads, people- CM Punk is the champion, not Rey.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ugh, fuck Rey Mysterio. There was no good reason to give him the title.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> He can't even hold up the belt. it's too BIG for him. WTF are you thinking WWE?


How dare they put the belt on someone that's actually over? 

Anyway, everyone knows Punk is the champ. How 'bout waiting to see what happens next?


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Great match. Thank god Del Rio didn't cash in, would rather have Ricardo as champ. Mysterio/Punk at Summerslam will be great.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

you know that thing where I was enjoying the direction the WWE was headed....yea not anymore


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> And all the momentum of the past month comes to a crashing halt. I can't imagine super rey is going to be entertaining as champion.


Yeah, the guy who puts on some of the best matches in the company couldn't possibly be an entertaining champion...


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Lame. Mysterio needs to retire.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Punk has to be there tonight


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Del Rio fails yet again. :lmao


Not funny:cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It looks like they are going to keep teasing it with failed cash ins until he actually wins it. He should be the first person to cash in and lose.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> That was a HUGE pop. I don't understand why some people don't like Kids as fans.


Because they don't cheer for the heels!!! You're only a good fan if you cheer for the heels and boo Cena! Where have you been?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> BELIEVE IT OR FUCKING NOT, I wanted Del Rio to win it off Rey there.
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT MYSELF.


Every time you comment, I love you more because of your sig.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

If the WWE title match kicked off Raw what is the main event tonight?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Triple H: "It's great to make this address in HAMPTON VIRGINIA!!! I love you, cheap pops."


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao at Del Rio's failure.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i wonder who will interrupt Paul Michael Lévesque when he adresses the WWE fans (im not calling it the wwe universe, fuck that shit)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena vs Rey at Summerslam please.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

triple h fuck you.

del rio rules..

see you guys next week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Also love that they bashing the president for having a speech, but what is the main event tonight on Raw?

A speech.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

rather have Cena than rey as champ


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Punk. Where art thou?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The CGI smurfs are scary...


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

McIntyre please!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz should have gone over. It was a decent match, good crowd, but the Rey formula victory put a damper on it.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol @ Ryder fist pumping in the locker room when Rey won


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

there is no way in hell ray leaves tonight as champ their just fucking with us.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

All the smoke and mirrors to get the belt off of Cena just to hand it to the 3rd mega face. Sigh.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Damnit! Del Rio or The Miz should be champ.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm just bummed they won't change the belt design. It looks so stupid. Just use a traditional championship belt already WWE. ugh.

Oh well, great opener. Lol at del rio constantly failing his cash ins. Something tells me he's going to end up another Kennedy, losing his cash in to someone else or just losing it in general.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shit matches tonight?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

nerosmedia said:


> *HD Stream: http://nerosmedia.comoj.com/wordpress/?page_id=221
> Standard Stream: http://nerosmedia.comoj.com/wordpress/?page_id=340*


Enough with the spam, dude!!!!!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

WHY?ADR needs 2 be champ


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Ugh, fuck Rey Mysterio. There was no good reason to give him the title.


Besides the fact that he makes money for the company and puts on good matches? I can't think of a single reason.


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Let's all keep our heads, people- CM Punk is the champion, not Rey.


QFT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EFC Bronco said:


> The fact that they've got a replica title is ridiculous.
> .


But why wouldn't they?? The real belt is gone. That's the whole story. 
And that's what Punk will talk about as well once he "returns".


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol at the people who were saying this could be the best Raw is years :Lol


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats with all the whining and moaning? That was a very good match, great performance by The Miz. People are saying Reys going to be a shit champ...hes been champion 6 minutes! 

Give it a rest


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm predicting Triple H announces resigning CM Punk for Summerslam in a 3-way Match.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

ZACK RYDER WAS ON TV!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> BELIEVE IT OR FUCKING NOT, I wanted Del Rio to win it off Rey there.
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT MYSELF.


This


----------



## Winters4ksu (Jun 28, 2011)

Hate mysterio.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

your NEW WWE DVD Sales Boost Champion... REY MYSTERIO!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

raw sucks


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It looks like they are going to keep teasing it with failed cash ins until he actually wins it. He should be the first person to cash in and lose.



Agreed, I think it's lame that you can go out there and ask for a match but it doesn't count, so stupid


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

WelshMizfit said:


> Punk. Where art thou?


He quit.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Rapping Parrot > Lawler


to be fair, a rapping parrot > everything


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rey as champ blows.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Edgeowns said:


> there is no way in hell ray leaves tonight as champ their just fucking with us.


I bloody hope you're right.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good to know i have another Match to point to when people say the Miz Cant Wrestle


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vince is still the master troll.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

God its annoying hearing so many complain almost everyone complaining has a punk avatar and sig to lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris Masters still has a job?!

Ryder cameo!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ZACK RYDER IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

lol that ain't pg!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is Miz the only one in the WWE who actually sells getting hurt?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryder sighting!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

zack ryder!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zack Ryder appearance!!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

who's the black guy next to ryder?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley rubbing Rey's head there was.. very bizarre.. and uncomfortable.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MAKE IT A WIN!!!!!!!!!

TITUS O'NEIL


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I guess there's Zack Ryder's "official" appearance on RAW....*sigh*


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

RYDER!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol at the people who were saying this could be the best Raw is years :Lol

Rey looked like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Percy Watson OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve. said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fuck you Rey.


I Agree


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ZACK RYDER!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WWEEsky said:


> Whats with all the whining and moaning? That was a very good match, great performance by The Miz. People are saying Reys going to be a shit champ...hes been champion 6 minutes!
> 
> Give it a rest


This. Stop complaining. The show hasn't even started yet ffs. One match in and people are crying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seriously Beth....your hair. Those victory rolls are not winning.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ryder appearance.

Board crash in 5...4...3...2...1


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

A champagne bath? Really? Ugh, fuck Rey Mysterio.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh shit, Riley's got alcohol... *TAKE HIS KEYS!!!*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MAKE IT A WIN


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena: lol I'll destroy you, bitch.

ZACK RYDER IS ALL OVER THIS FUCKING SHOW


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

YEAHHH GAIL KIM ON MY TV!

...Handing Rey Rey a towel.

On the plus side, Ryder and Bateman in the same shot is making me swoon.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A Darren Young and Ryder sighting :shocked:


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Book cena


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jobber party


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

ryder getting quality tv time right now

WWWYKI


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Zack...


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

All those lonely nights on the road...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at this celebration.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

What...IS THE POINT OF THIS!??!?!?!??!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a longer way to the top without steroids you podgy orange cunt.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

so awkward...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''If ya wanna rock 'n' roll baby!''

Urgh.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

AC/DC reference? Really?


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not complaining because I hate Rey or because I like Punk.

I just think Rey is an unbelievable champ despite how much respect I have for him and what he's done in the biz for a guy his size in American promotions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Corny motherfucker :lmao

Really homoerotic scene.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O fuck off Raw.... god... what a terrible show. Fuck... you...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena is a certified hater.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RY is going to get a DUI now.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL wtf was that


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Seriously Beth....your hair. Those victory rolls are not winning.


I would


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Some of you are being way too critical. What I noticed during that ADR segment is that there seemed to be a breakdown in communication between him and officials, which led to the start of the match being delayed. Rey attacked first which led Del Rio to take the briefcase back, which got him a reaction. I for one liked the segment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He didn't beat Punk or Cena. 
Paper/Sock Champion!

But I'm loving the prestige they're bringing back to the belt! It's awesome.
Everyone's mad now, but this story will take time......patience everyone, patience.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol smackdown guys. glad to see the wwe remember Riley was traded to smackdown


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

TheNewBatista said:


> who's the black guy next to ryder?


Someone who'll NEVER be WWE champion. Lol!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh shut up!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rey MADE IT A WIN.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

And now 90 minutes of filler before the Trips promo.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG enough of this


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That was terrible.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anybody give a shit about Rey winning the WWE title when Zack Ryder has just been on tv?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Cant wait to see what Triple H has to say later.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rey Mysterio being doused in champagne on a PG Show?

OMGWEGOINBACKTOTEHATTITUDEERA.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ Lawler... He's Not COO he's CEO of WWE. Get you're shit straight.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Epic piano....


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Oh shit, Riley's got alcohol... *TAKE HIS KEYS!!!*


hahaha, yeah, don't give him any ideas for a second life screw up


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Corny motherfucker :lmao
> 
> Really homoerotic scene.


I demand a GIF for that last shot of the celebration :lmao :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I LOVE YOU POPS!!!


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy for Rey, looks genuinely happy about his win.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really wish Triple H had just gone total heel when he fired Vince.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

What a terrible way to start the HHH era.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Holy crap, what a mega jobber sighting. Titus, Tyler Reks, Masters, Darren Young, (Zack Ryder)...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Really homoerotic scene.


Getting showered in liquid by other men is not a euphemism for anything.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao That was hilariously awful.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuckin laugh every time at " i love you pop"


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

REY  F. This company


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol at Ryder, and people should stop hating on Mysterio, he deserves it after a 20 year long professional career.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'm tearing up again_


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

corny video package, i dont like that stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BYE BYE Vince!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> LOL wtf was that


Trips giving the job squad some tv time before he buries and fires them


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I LOVE YOU POP.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

We really need an Alex Riley / Zach Ryder tag team...

"A-Ryder"...done


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love you pop.

:lmao So stupid.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Save us Y2J!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope that's not the last time we see Vince on TV. He deserves a better sendoff.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

The only way this Raw can save itself is with Triple H turning heel.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, I wonder if Punk got a Diet Pepsi celebration when he won at MiTB!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I would still do Beth.

For all those people wondering about whether or not I would.

All of you.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If you guys really think that Mysterio is still going to be the WWE Champion at the end of the night...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

lol this is horrible


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

That little title segment was brilliant - adds importance to the belt.


And yeah, fuck the haters - I'm glad ReyRey won, he's still damn entertaining in the ring.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I love you pop :lmao


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

kabraxel bro just because you dont like rey mysterio fine but the match was good and rey was going to get another push just chill


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

nerosmedia said:


> *IF YOU NEED A STREAM FOR RAW TONIGHT...
> 
> HD Stream:
> Standard Stream: *


*

:banplz:*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena vs. Rey for the paper belt at Summerslam could be fun. Two zillion false finishes. AA! No! 619! No! STF! 619! STG! West Coast Pop! STG! AA! No! AA attempt! No! Rana! No! AA attempt--no, 619! Kick out! AA! Kick out! 

Will need Punk/Cena @ MITB kind of time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, WAY too many haters on Rey for no reason at all. Better him than Miz or Del Rio as champion. 

Besides, Punk's still champ.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Chris Masters still has a job?!
> 
> Ryder cameo!


Masters surprises me less than the Taylor Rex sighting I just had.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is the reason I don't usually watch live, so many ad breaks


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, Miz should be the champion.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I am at a loss here. Rey? OMG TERRIBLE OK?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok I'm not counting any of this bullshit thats happened so far as part of the new era lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh, what is WWE doing..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Oh shit, Riley's got alcohol... *TAKE HIS KEYS!!!*


:lmao


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> He didn't beat Punk or Cena.
> Paper/Sock Champion!
> 
> But I'm loving the prestige they're bringing back to the belt! It's awesome.
> Everyone's mad now, but this story will take time......patience everyone, patience.


Christian never beat Edge. Edge retired as the WHC, therefore, Christian, and everyone who became champion after him are paper champions.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Well at this point more ads less show should be better, don't you think? LOL


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off rey


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

final destination 5 should just cut the "storyline" out of it and just have 15 minutes of kills.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Divas match is next. Calling it...


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow this new era sucks


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't blame Triple H, I love them too :yum:.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> lol at Ryder, and people should stop hating on Mysterio, he deserves it after a 20 year long professional career.


You know he had a reign last year, right? Deserving or not, he's not a believable, credible World Champion.


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why did they totally drop the CM Punk angle? Or are they still doing it? I want to see that cat back..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

magcynic said:


> Save us Y2J!


He can't. No, there is only one man who can save this show: Chuck Norris


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Your NEW WWE champion....


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

time for some divas?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Venge™ said:


> Christian never beat Edge. Edge retired as the WHC, therefore, Christian, and everyone who became champion after him are paper champions.


Edge vacated it.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What's with the Super 8 trailers. It's wank.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Chat is showing CM Punk video from Comic Con.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rey should've said "Josh, I'm so happy I'ma go home and bang my wife"


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

What's with all the piss babies here?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

show been really good so far great title match rey doesnt bother me so far good show


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought Rey was a boring champ the first time he won the title and I still think he is a boring champ.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> That little title segment was brilliant - adds importance to the belt.
> 
> 
> And yeah, fuck the haters - I'm glad ReyRey won, he's still damn entertaining in the ring.


Tell me the last great - hell, decent - promo Rey has ever given.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Venge™ said:


> Christian never beat Edge. Edge retired as the WHC, therefore, Christian, and everyone who became champion after him are paper champions.


Poor logic. Edge retired and dropped the title willingly. Punk is still WWE Champion. He never dropped the title or was stripped of it. Theres a big difference.


----------



## Dnny_Zuko (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate Ray! Good entertainer but it's a joke. Bring back Batista!!


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow.. Really? They had the chance to change what the WWE title looked like.. And it's that same stupid Cena belt? gay. The WWE title is a joke.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Man nice too see someone who genuinley cares about winning the belt.

The best example I can give is at ER Christain was crying (As Rey was) and when Cena won all he said was "After 10 long months, the champ is here"

I like when It means a lot to them.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Edge vacated it.


And? Punk was vacated of his title.

The same logic applies.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr Talley said:


> Your NEW WWE champion....


Batista: YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY VERY BEST FRIEND IT'S TRUE!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vince goes out with a whimper? Tragic


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Their celebrating like Rey liberated the title. :lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

If Rey is champ at the end of the show I am rioting in the streets.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So, it's official. Rey Mysterio is retiring next year. He's now the (paper) WWE Champion on Raw, a major sign that he's getting his gold watch. Kudos to him. Miz, Del Rio, Cena, even Punk, are going to have a bunch of reigns between them in the next few years, Rey's definitely on his way out, so, no problem with him holding the WWE Corporate Mattel Belt of Anti-Bullying Goodness.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

haha Did anybody thought they heard "thank you RIC" instead of "thank you vince"? Maybe it's just me since I have that whole segment and recap.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Honestly what's the big deal? It's better than Miz or Bore Rio. He's not even the "real champion" anyway. Complain about the one-dimensional booking.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Ziggler and Kofi.. never seen that before


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Not another Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

not another match -___-


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I still don't understand the hatred for Mysterio. Is it becuase he win's alot? I'll never understand it, he's been consistantly one of the best athlete's in the WWE ever since he debuted.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

New music woooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE is so poor at booking their superstars they have to go back over a month to show a highlight


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

DOLPH.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh snap, new theme


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

New entrance theme?

The fuck?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Downstait version. Hell ya!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk vacates the title officially if he doesn't defend it within 30 days.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

New song?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sick new theme


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

screw this new theme


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Master of Time said:


> If Rey is champ at the end of the show I am rioting in the streets.


You aren't gonna do shit but bitch on this message board. STFU.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

They edited/ruined his theme song. NOOOOOO


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

downstrait version awesome


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I Am Perfection? version sux


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Wait... new theme for Dolph Ziggler?  Don't like!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

new Dolph song nice.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

i am perfecccccccccccttttttttttttionnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here comes the bitching for the remix....as if he was getting over before it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

And the Crowd Goes Mild For Ziggler


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

New Ziggler theme!!! Let the push commence! Wooooooooo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And your failure of a US champion comes out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Aw, what a pointless and crappy remix.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

new theme


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OH SHIT NEW VERSION FINALLY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good God are we getting Kofi Vs. Ziggler AGAIN?!?!? 

Does that bring their match total to 200? 

Uh oh, they remixed Ziggler's theme to be slower. He means serious business now!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

DaGreatest said:


> Poor logic. Edge retired and dropped the title willingly. Punk is still WWE Champion. He never dropped the title or was stripped of it. Theres a big difference.


Vince stripped him of it last week. :lmao

Again, the same logic you're defending Punk with applies with Edge. 

Point is, just stop crying. Nothing will satisfy you so just stop trying.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ziggler finally used the Downstrait version of his theme!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Venge™ said:


> Christian never beat Edge. Edge retired as the WHC, therefore, Christian, and everyone who became champion after him are paper champions.


That's true as well. But it's different cause Edge actually can't defend the belt ever again. 
But if him and Christian want to have a street fight ala Rocky and Tommy Gunn then I'm down for that. 

30 Minutes or Less looks hilarious.

LOVING DOLPH'S AMPED UP THEME! 
It's definitely more big time!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to see they improved Ziggler's theme. Now only if they'd make him not so damn bland


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Obligatory surprise at how great Vickie's looking this week.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> If Rey is champ at the end of the show I am rioting in the streets.


No you aren't. Sit down, frail kid.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ziggler and Kofi again please NO MORE


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

New mix for Ziggles?


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

When did Dolph start using the Downstait version of his theme?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

perfection re-mix, i like it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

People can't get it in their heads that Punk wanted to change the look of the belt NOT WWE.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The old version of this > this.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Dolph finally uses the new theme!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

New theme music? I ain't mad at it.

Do the bookers just not want to devote anytime to Ziggler or Kingston, and just continue to put them in the same feuds against each other all the time?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope this change to Ziggler's theme song lasts as long as the change to his hair that made him look like Evan Bourne.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Diggin' the new theme.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

3 MINUTE MATCH COMING UP


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

This remix=terribad.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

FINALLY! a new fucking contender for the us title..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't like the new Dolph theme


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

love dolphs revamped theme


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

the belt is bigger than Rey,,


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HHH, I wanted the Raw theme changed. Not Zigglers, you troll.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Nevermind! This could be interesting! Lets go Borne!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess they needed to remind us that Dolph is the US champ. Great.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Evan Bourne not Kofi


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow... who honestly gives a flying shit about this match?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

New Theme Music For Ziggler huh.....I wonder....will this be a turn for him to be in the main event?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BLACK REF FTW


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

If there gonna spend time remixing themes... I want a Daniel Bryan techno/rock remix.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

EVAN BOURNE *CRASH*


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

jtts vs jtts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm such a moron for always falling for Bourne's troll music. :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So far we've had to endure Miz, Mysterio, Del Rio, Cole and Lawler on commentary, a bunch of jobbers spraying Rey and now we get Ziggler and Vickie. Raws roster is atrocious.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Diggin new music!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its like looking at a before and after hair colour advert in the ring right now


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Bourne's in-ring slide is slowly making me a fan of his.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, WWE made a theme song remix that isn't horrible.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Boring


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Former world champion in action


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

What's the main event tonight? Probably something involving HHH?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> And your failure of a US champion comes out.


I really LOLed at this.... True anyways


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vickie is lookin hot as usual


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
Apparently someone Billy Gunned @HEELZiggler 's theme music. #RAWTonight


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Pointless getting worked up about Punk leaving with the title if they just got a new one.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dolf's new theme up in this bitch!

NOT FIGHTING KOFI UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nothing wrong with it imo


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Downstait is AWESOME. Seriously.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler using Downstait version of his theme....at last!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, he looks a bit like Billy Gunn. Mise well use his move as well.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I still don't understand the hatred for Mysterio. Is it becuase he win's alot? I'll never understand it, he's been consistantly one of the best athlete's in the WWE ever since he debuted.


1. He sucks on the mic.
2. All his "best" moves require his opponent to do most of the work.
3. He can't carry a storyline to save his life.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Referee is Teddy Long's brother


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> Apparently someone Billy Gunned @HEELZiggler 's theme music. #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love this ref


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

boring match


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

safe to say this qualifies as a "same old shit" raw

fucking never should have expected anything from WWE


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm... WWE touring Illinois. And going to be Peoria. Fairly close to Chicago


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

powered by K-Mart...that's pretty funny


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bourne has been in WWE since 2009 and has had 0 title opportunities. Smucks from New Nexus who have been in less than 6 months have multiple chances.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> So far we've had to endure Miz, Mysterio, Del Rio, Cole and Lawler on commentary, a bunch of jobbers spraying Rey and now we get Ziggler and Vickie. Raws roster is atrocious.


wait until punk shows up and you will inflict a massive cumshot to your screen.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Great to see Ziggler using the Downstait version. The more Downstait music available to the masses, the better. Those guys are seriously awesome.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's go Bourne!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn it Ziggler. You and your ass that's way too big for your body get the fuck off my TV


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

This crowd is brilliant


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Vickie needs to gtfo already.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Vicki sucks?Vicki is sexy


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at everyone don't even care about the match with Ziggler, All they care about is Vickie.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vickie Guerrero is a mark for sliced bread, eh? It's nice to know we have one thing in common.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm just gonna go ahead and leave this here.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SMH @ The Crowd chanting at Vickie!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If I hear Obama's name one more time...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> safe to say this qualifies as a "same old shit" raw
> 
> fucking never should have expected anything from WWE


I thought you weren't coming back.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus enough with the politics


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dolph's history with Vickie and Kaitlyn clearly shows that he is, indeed, an ass man.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LIKKLE EVAN BOURNE!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vickie sucks...my d#"!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Bourne pins Swagger constantly and yet Bourne beating Ziggler would be an upset??? The fuck?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph looks like MR. Ass more each week.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It always depresses me when the guys in the ring don't get any heat but their manager does.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bourne jobs again


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The hell are the kids chanting?? "Ih Ih Ah?"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

New Era my ass... so far it's the same stupid shit. No build up for any matches outside of the World title and random pairings thrown together with stupid segments strewn throughout a show. Woooooooooooo.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

sleeper hold!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Venge™ said:


> Point is, just stop crying. Nothing will satisfy you so just stop trying.


I know you didn't say this to me, but I just wanted to say that I'm not mad about someone becoming champion, 
I'm excited for the storyline that will derive from it!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

bourne jobbed...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow. Sleeper hold. Wow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's a weak finisher to give him. They should of just kept his zig zag.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

USA all of a sudden won't show up on my tv. Cool...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

ring da bell mothafucka!


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn......I thought Evan was gonna get put over


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait. A midcard champion won clean? With a sleeper?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

"come on dolph, finish him" x 2019867565112


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK match there.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf happened to Ziggles music?

i like it lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EFC Bronco said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and leave this here.


Give him the title right fucking now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

all orange tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Dolph, I think a divas match could follow that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So much for Borune's Push


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why the fuck does anybody bother cheering for Bourne, he wouldn't win if his opponent was comatose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's ok Dolph...no one really wants your title anyway.


----------



## juancuf (Oct 15, 2006)

The referee should raise the hand of Bourne three times before ring the bell


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Crap Sid Vicious wins via sleeper hold zzzzzzzz


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sleeper hold. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"FOLLOW THAT"

:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO "Follow that."

You aren't that good kid.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good show so far two good matches


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So like the last month you get a below average to average show while moving the only entertaining story at the last 15 minutes of the show. 

I really do enjoy Ziggler in the ring. Just get some storylines in the midcard please


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

"Follow That"?????? Ziggler, I need more info than that.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I just can't buy Ziggler's sleeper.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mr Ziggles it's a sleeper hold..calm the f down


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Should have just pinned after the Zig Zag. Going for the sleeper was pointless really.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

I care bout vickies daughter she's hot


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Damn this commercial. The beginning had me marking for a Jericho return.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Poor selling of the sleeper hold by evan.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Follow a Rey win with a video package including some entertaining superstars 

Rubbing salt in the wound


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RING DA BELL!!!!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Yes!Del Rio has a match.I'm happy now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

My bowels evacuated out of sheer excitement for "RAW IS JERICHO!"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

-Really dug Ziggler's updated theme
-Really dug that Ziggler is growing his hair back.
-Really dug Ziggler's intensity tonight.
-Really dug the fact that a midcard champion one clean for the time in a long time.

That is all.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT REMATCHES!!! This is a new era. God damn, make it feel NEW!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lack of kurt angle in that montage.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

This DVD looked brilliant until I saw Cena and Orton.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Follow what Ziggler, a boring 30 minute squash?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck off with the wrestling, I couldn't care less about any of these matches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was all like "Wow, Attitude Era nostalgia" and then Cena showed up and I was like "well nevermind", lol.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That theme FTW

21st Century DVD looks pretty good


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

EFC Bronco said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and leave this here.


i love it


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> safe to say this qualifies as a "same old shit" raw
> 
> fucking never should have expected anything from WWE


Same old shit? I think if it were, we'd get Kofi vs. Dolph for the hundredth time. I personally have enjoyed this Raw so far.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That DVD looks great!


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Another Kofi Kingston and Del Rio match = Smoke break. Be back in five minutes


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting thing he did after the match, maybe they will finally build ziggler and the belt?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

please god, please let Ricardo be on Raw.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> safe to say this qualifies as a "same old shit" raw
> 
> fucking never should have expected anything from WWE


cry about it.. not even half way through the show yet either


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kofi vs Del Rio? fpalm


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Bourne has been in WWE since 2009 and has had 0 title opportunities. Smucks from New Nexus who have been in less than 6 months have multiple chances.


He got an ecw title oportunity once at Cyber Sunday one year actually.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE needs to start some story lines in the mid card they cant just rely on one main storyline and random matches


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian remake :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Just got in, ADR try to cash in on Mysterio but Miz cut him off? That's what I read... Was it true or is wikipedia lying?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait for Ziggler to come out to Mr.Ass theme.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Mr Talley said:


> WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT REMATCHES!!! This is a new era. God damn, make it feel NEW!


Nuff Said


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wow people complain so much why cant you just enjoy the show that only 35 mins done and we have had 2 good matches and people still complain lol in my opinion its a good show so far


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The WWE midcard is utterly pointless. No storylines, just random matches thrown together with no build at all.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Just got in, ADR try to cash in on Mysterio but Miz cut him off? That's what I read... Was it true or is wikipedia lying?


Miz never cut him off... Mysterio jumped from the ring onto del rio


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ok random match one down come on WWE create mid card storylines not random matches.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, great. Kofi/Del Rio again, because God forbid WWE actually gives Kofi a good win without making it null and void later.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it just me or does there seem to be a lot more commercials this week??


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

What amazing commercials! Better than that last match!


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

DJ B.K. said:


> He got an ecw title oportunity once at Cyber Sunday one year actually.


That's because he's a generic spot monkey with no microphone skills.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Just got in, ADR try to cash in on Mysterio but Miz cut him off? That's what I read... Was it true or is wikipedia lying?


Mysterio stopped him with a cross body over the ropes.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


Shut up Vince


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

I was so worried we were gonna get another Ziggler Kingston match. Dodged a bullet there


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


Seriously

IWC = Internet Wrestling Complainers


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


A healthy balance.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

According to that advert, Baltimore, MD is the only place on earth you should exercise caution when crossing the road.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh fuck this.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

MMN said:


> The WWE midcard is utterly pointless. No storylines, just random matches thrown together with no build at all.


Same with every division minus the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight on Smackdown... 

They need to get their shit together... They've been doing great with the main two belts, now do it with the Tag titles and mid card belts...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who is that?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Whos is this moron?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who is that


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh is doin great so far...


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> WWE needs to start some story lines in the mid card they cant just rely on one main storyline and random matches


This. The ratings arent gonna go up unless they give people a reason to watch the middle of the show


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Keystone Light sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh..no.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh GOddd, don't tell me this guy is here......


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Keith Stone got A pop!


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Keith Stone!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> WWE needs to start some story lines in the mid card they cant just rely on one main storyline and random matches


WWE Creative does not want to exceed their quota for storylines made.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NO F'N WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEITH STONE FTMFW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

fpalm Keith Stone?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hell yeah! Keith Stone is in the house!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve is awesome


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Really? Keith Stone?? AGAIN?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

even keith stone got a pop


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

the fuck is this?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

When was the last time the Bellas actually pulled a switch?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

How long until someone realizes the Bellas actually DONT look alike.


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

You've never heard of Keith Stone?


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

KEYSTONE LIGHT GUY EPIC!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


How about good matches, and good promos.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Keith Stone!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eve and her jaw.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who the hell is that and why is he on Raw?


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, Keystone is for pussies.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KEITH STONE BITCHES!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

EVE GET NAKED ALREADY


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


WE WANT ADR 2 BE WWE CHAMP


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bella's would be the dirtiest bitches around. My god.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Who the fuck is that *******?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

KEITH STONE. FUCK YEA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

I'M MARKIN OUT BRO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hate you, the WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, so maybe Dolph was right.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow. She's right. One of the Bellas is significantly uglier than the other.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was pretty smooth


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

what the fuck is this. :lmao


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my god I'm going to blow up my television. This is so ridiculous.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

das funny


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*facepalm*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Always


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

good lord fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

first, clearly nothing in that box, second eve was coppin a feel on dem titties.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

what...........the FUCK was that?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Conan the Barbarian remake :lmao


It features the man in your signature as Conan though, so it could be awesome....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

nice tattoo sleave


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

see, Diva's CAN be useful.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Drink with responsibility? Jesus Christ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maryse, you look so much better without the weave.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


Less one-dimensional booking and an "anything can happen" feel for starters.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh ffs this show gets worse.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

..seriously? they're doing the advertising segments again? 

Oof.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Did kelly just get a pop....


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

nice sleeve the Bella twin has


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Now another sucky Divas match. Time for another smoke? Yeah, I think so


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Beer Commercial in the middle of a PG Show. That's a No-No! 

So wait a minute? The Bellas aren't even wrestling? So that stupid segment was pointless!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

mega pop kelly kelly


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I-I-I-don't know what the fuck that was. No more Divas. Please. If this is the best they can do with them right now they're better off scrapped.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, hurry up and get the divas out of the way.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Divas matchs are boring


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And then we cut to crazy-ass Melina and Maryse who's dead behind the eyes.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Who the fuck was he?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy fucking shit, get this SHIT off of my TV


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooookay....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Keith Stone is da man!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

that was awesome lmfao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd rather shaft Eve Torres then Kelly Kelly..


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Did Keith Stone really just crash the forum?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Step Brothers is on FX... incase you switched the channel at the sound of Kelly Kelly's theme like I did


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

fpalm.........


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kelly Kelly = most annoying theme ever


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

THE BATMAN said:


> LOL, Keystone is for pussies.


Austins favourite beer


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK YES MELINA & MARYSE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Wow. She's right. One of the Bellas is significantly uglier than the other.



Thank you.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARYSE~.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice pop for Kelly


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Keith crash the forum?omg...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

GIF NOW


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nice botch Maryse


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I liked that. Do that again.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't they do the whole "write on one of the bellas arms" thing before? In a match with Eve?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

wow..


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dan0191 said:


> Drink with responsibility? Jesus Christ


Fuck you to many idiots still drive drunk


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't know Maryse and Melina were even still employed by the WWE!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mmm kelly


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Maryse, you look so much better without the weave.


Without clothes is another option


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

triple h is next should be awesome


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Eve booty poppin? 

Not bad. Not bad at all


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Obama bashing is so annoying and baseless.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

all diss ass is makin me happy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RAW is back to it's very worst again. Brilliant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I Kelly is a trendsetter and everyone is going to ass-based offense. I'm a fan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly certainly is over


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Maryse did it for The Rock.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK IS IT CRASHING DURING A DIVAS MATCH.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

That was NOT PG.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I want Maryse to do that to me too.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

eve with the falcon punches to melina


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

King really should go to jail for this shit.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Haha it's amazing how WWE can't please you morons... They give you loads of promos, you complain. They give you matches, you complain. What the fuck do you want?


Less one-dimensional booking and more of an "anything can happen" feel for starters.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DJ B.K. said:


> He got an ecw title oportunity once at Cyber Sunday one year actually.


ECW Belt-hahaha. I consider Ryder's Internet belt more gold than WW/ECW's belt seeing the history of garbage who has held that belt-Swagger, Henry, Matt Hardy, Chavo.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Two stink faces?

TEH ATTITUDE ERA IS TTLY CUMIN BAC GUYZ!!!11111


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Shit first hour of Raw. Let's go second hour!


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

She's been taking flying groin assault lessons from Orton.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maryse stinkface caused a forum crash :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RFalcao said:


> Divas matchs are boring


2nd that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god she's horrible....I don't...I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Lol @ King: "She looks like my 4th wife".


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh god, Kelly and Maryse in a spanking contest.....please?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thank god for maryse.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it me or is a typical RAW divas match just about ass nowadays?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Eh, I admit I marked for Keith Stone. He's the f'n man!!


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Maryse .... DAT ASS.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Maryse's ass caused a database error.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, guys, let's be fair. The one redeeming factor of that match was


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Is this a Divas match or a porno i watch


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was sooo sloppy.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder why Keith Stone would be on a WWE show? This is supposed to be the PG era, kids don't drink beer.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

That locker room rat kelly kelly has nothing on maryse.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Four grown ass human beings, and not a lick of talent between them. That's actually incredibly difficult to do.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

2:49 match..lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck did Melina say? It sounded like she said, "I love beating shit up" or something


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone in the entire world care about the divas?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

......Since when did Divas matches become softcore porn? I guess they've stopped giving a fuck for real now :lmao

That was the most interested I've been in a Divas match in ages


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Månegarm said:


> She's been taking flying groin assault lessons from Orton.


:lmao


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol as divas matches go that was pretty decent


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Either Melina is getting fat or she's just going all black coverup for mega-heel status.

Show us that ass Melina!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stinkfaces? Spanking? Booty-shaking? This is fucking filth.

Keep it up, WWE.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

King is spanking it as he broadcasts


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

RFalcao said:


>


Hahahahahh at the ref being bigger than Mysterio, not only in terms of height, but in terms of muscles.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TROOF!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes. Trips can continue the conspiracy. Troof vs all the little jimmies at SS


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a question. If a cannibal is on death row, they are allowed one last meal of their choosing yes? What if they request a human. CATCH 22.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

trips


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

So much damn screaming.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Melina getting pinned again. Who did she piss off in the office?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

A return?? Jericho?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THA TROOTH. SHALL SET YOU FREE.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JIMMY


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Punk or Jericho return!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda hope its not cm punk...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mick Foley? I'm excited again!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

there you go blockbuster return cm punk or jerico awesom e


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally... at least the first part of the next hour will be SOMETHING...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

trips announcement doesnt end the show.. hmmmm, something big better happen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

zomg the return of the attitude era!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

please be Jericho
please be Jericho
please be Jericho
please be Jericho


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did I just see Triple H interacting with a Black Person???


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RFalcao said:


>


I totally agree, great ref!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So HHH to announce Cena's official return then? Zzzzzzzzzzzznoresville.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice to still see absolutely no storyline progression whatsoever in the Divas division.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

So who do ya'll think is the main event?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the highlight of the match was eve.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually kind of enjoyed that divas segment. I know, flame me now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> AndyLeavine301 Andy Leavine
> That was fckin awesome. #Keithstone #Raw @WWE


Ladies and gentlemen, Silent Rage.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok.

1. What did that last segment have ANYTHING to do with this match?

2. Eve's dance....please, it's all too much. They can't wrestle, can't talk, only thing that sells them is their looks. There's just no point in the Divas right now. When Kong comes back just put her with the guys she can out wrestle 95% of the whole roster.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Standard divas stuff, tag partners wash each other out, Kelly 3 attempted moves of doom. Eve and Melina stunk it up too really not even trying.


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

CM Punk. The king gave it away


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

BLOCKBUSTER RETURN!

lulz if it was Jeff Hardy. Pyro would shoot himself.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Show us that ass Melina!


Indeed


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Good job WWE for spoiling the return of Punk.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RETURN OF THE RAW DIVA SEARCH!!!

Seriously though, it won't be Punk. It will be something lame and unimportant like a second season of Tough Enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maryse (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like there has been a ton of commercials so far.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Lol as divas matches go that was pretty decent


a Melina and Maryse sighting was good enough for me lol


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Swamp Samson said:


> Lol @ King: "She looks like my 4th wife".


:lmao That is just creepy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

still no eve heel turn eh? maybe coz there is K2, and everyone else is a heel.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Disciple514 said:


> Melina getting pinned again. Who did she piss off in the office?


Didn't suck Vince off.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

I like this new filming style. TNA-like. I like.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

A major return? The Undertaker? It usually is.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

AgeofCJ said:


> I want Maryse to do that to me too.


I want most anyone to do that to me at this point.

#fuckingdepressed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A blockbuster return?

Y2J! Y2J! Y2J! 

Please...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Truth, don't be a victim of the shovel, son!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Did I just see Triple H interacting with a Black Person???


lmao. post of the night.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

This has the potential to be fucking brilliant, or one of the biggest let downs ever. We'll soon see.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Did I just see Triple H interacting with a Black Person???


LMAO!!!


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Blockbuster return = Rock at SS, guaranteed.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

HHH up next! I wonder who the return can be? Brooklyn Brawler? Doink The Clown? Kamala?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I feel like Jericho is on tour with his band Fozzy in Europe or somewhere over seas... But man I'd love to see his beautiful self back in the WWE!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

STING RETURNS NEXT. SO PUMPED


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Blockbuster return?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

IT'S STING!!"!1`1111111111111`!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It's probably gonna be like Mason Ryan or something hahahaha.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> A major return? The Undertaker? It usually is.


It's Cena.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Trips isn't ending the show? You guys are gonna regret complaining about this RAW. I'm calling a history making episode.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

RFalcao said:


>


I love how the ref looks like he could kick the world champs ass.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Blockbuster return = hornswaggle


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I really hate the wrestling in my commercials


----------



## jds_49 (Apr 22, 2005)

It's gonna be the return of HHH and he is gonna win the title. Bow down!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok.
> 
> 1. What did that last segment have ANYTHING to do with this match?
> 
> 2. Eve's dance....please, it's all too much. They can't wrestle, can't talk, only thing that sells them is their looks. There's just no point in the Divas right now. When Kong comes back just put her with the guys she can out wrestle 95% of the whole roster.


1. They were advertising Keystone beer, one of their major sponsors.

2. Kelly is over and I would not be surprise if she holds the belt till Karma comes back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BROCK LESNAR!!!!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Batista!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is so sloppy in the ring but at least the pacing of the match was changed to get the crowd into the match. And come on guys. Considering the lack of talent on the WWE roster, this Raw hasn't been bad IMHO.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Maryse is such a hot mess in the ring that I can't even find her lack of talent offensive. She is hilarious.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Save this show, HHH.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

If this is John Morrison I punch a baby.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Triple H Announces the return of...himself to in ring competitiob, in a swerve.

Calling it now.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Screw C-Lo Green. At a WWE event, I'd rather have D'Lo Brown.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL chris bosh sighting in the crowd!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Triple H is returning, that's the return lmao.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

TRIPLE H TO ANNOUNCE THE RETURN OF ANDY FROM TOUGH ENOUGH!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally. No more stupid wrestling.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Blockbuster return? Zombie Amy Winehouse trying to score from Sin Cara?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan better be returning or I will riot the fuck out of all of you.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Daniel97 said:


> A major return? The Undertaker? It usually is.


There is no way Undertaker is making a return in his condition.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Triple H...

We're comin for you n.......


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

The Summerslam theme is pretty awesome.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve was awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF does his minitron say lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Lévesque runs this shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

God, I fucking adore this theme.


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

Blockbuster return - Shawn Michaels/Mick Foley/Chris Jericho/CM Punk


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

H3


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> It's Cena.


No cause he was never fired. I almost freaked when you said that but he wasn't technically fired so he never left! Woooh. Gonna suck tough, gonna be someone not surprising.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Triple H: "Ladies and gentlemen, making his return to the WWE..."


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Trips isn't ending the show? You guys are gonna regret complaining about this RAW. I'm calling a history making episode.


I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm hoping he brings X-Pac back.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Blockbuster return? Batista (i'm kiddin)


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

this.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon, I'm calling it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Foley?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BATISTA!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The return of Steph! The McMahon/Helmsley Era Pt. 2!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chief Operating Officer? What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Hhh looks like a stooge n that suit!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cm punk isnt really blockbuster so.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If it's John Morrison I'm going to throw my television out the window


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like the forums will crash regardless of who returns.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

The blockbuster return of whoo??


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Please don't be Morrison.


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

HBK or Nash is my guess who he brings out lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

trips looks good in that suit


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, got that first hour out of the way.
Let's get it! 
HHH will be on SD!?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I swear I'll be beyond pissed if the blockbuster return is John "All I Can Do Is Flips" Morrison.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Trips on SD this week? might help the rating a bit more


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kevin Nash?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought he was the (kayfabe) CEO, not COO?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Stephanie McMahon, I'm calling it


THIS


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Y2J!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

The Game is in the House!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Triple H- "Ladies and gentlemen, making his return to the WWE..."


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i guess a man in a suit can't spit water no more? 
man, growing up sucks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips announcing the return..of VINNIE MAC!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Check that wedding ring...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Scotty Goldman's back, baby!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ME!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> There is no way Undertaker is making a return in his condition.


Bold?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

President, Commissioner, General Manager, Chief Operating Officer....


How many different authority figure titles can this company think up to use on their show, lol.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Triple H is gonna announce the return of Triple H


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

No spraying of water ? =(


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Trelan said:


> Please don't be Morrison.


I swear I'll stop watching RAW if this happens.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol I miss that dirty denim/leather jacket he use to wear


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

IRON SHEIK


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve should have turned.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Buff Bagwell returns..

he's blockbuster


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

OWEN HART!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

brock lesnar calling it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison would be such a letdown. It's bound to be him to add to this fucking awful Raw.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Every time Trips theme plays, I feel like breaking stuff because of the adrenaline rush.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's Colt Cabana....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kazz said:


> The return of Steph! The McMahon/Helmsley Era Pt. 2!


yup, I'm thinking this too.

THANK YOU, VINCE!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

GOLDDUST IS COMING BACK!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome fucking hairline for an over 40 year old man.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Thank You, Vince!"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Scott Hall and Kevin Nash would also bring the lulz.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Michael Tarver?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

stop being a ass kisser triple


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

lou76 said:


> Kevin Nash?


That was the first name that popped in my head, too.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Triple H as the HNIC Is fucking Epic!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I LOVE YOU POP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Return of a Major WWE Superstar.....is it Nash?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh shit I forgot about Morrison. FUCK it's gonna be him isn't it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, it was one man's vision to run his competition out of business and steal all their ideas!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Lévesque's nose is looking extra big tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cleavage said:


>


wow..that's alot of cleavage in that post


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why the fuck are people booing? They should respect Vince.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HHH brings back Jericho, Batista, and Goldberg all in one move. Take that!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Shane O Mac. HERE COMES THE MONEY!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Eve was awesome.


Hell yes she was... as always, might I add.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Cena vs Mysterio


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH! 

Oh it's gonna be with Cena....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Business is about to pick up.*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the helll111


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

boooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I swear if Cena wins the title....Ugh. I can see this happening.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Gotta be Percy Watson.

OH YEAH!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Come On They cant even give Rey a Decent Tittle Reign


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

WTF


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena champ again by the end of the night??


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Can we have more booty on Raw, isn't Beth Phoniex on Raw or Natalaya


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, Jesus Christ...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rey VS Cena? :side: You're breaking my heart, Trips


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

john cena....meh


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

damnit, not john cena


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why make such a big match like a Summerslam main event when you can just put it on TV for free?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

they better not put the fucking belt back on cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i hate this crowd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess this sets up a three-way at SS, because I just can't see Cena beating Mysterio and just leaving it at that.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i...i dont even....

FUCK the HHH-era, i want the PG-era back


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rey vs. Cena. Yawn.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BOOOOOO


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

why


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Me liking this now!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Said it would be Cena


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FFS. I don't want to see Cena anywhere near the WWE title


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

If Cena fucking wins....


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Business is about to pick up.*


if you say so


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i'd rather have cena than mysterio


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Zach Gowen return


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH shit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn it Lévesque save it till summerslam come on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JR!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

crashed lol


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

So Cena wins ADR cashes in ? Rey Rey vs Cena vs ADR at SS then?


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Ya its not pUnk swerve


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio vs. Cena? Triple H, may you burn in a garbage can. CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

HHH hates money


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CM PUNK 
CM PUNK 
CM PUNK

He's not talking about him is he? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH FUCK YOU TRIPLE H!!!

You throw Rey, who has already wrestled once, against Cena. Yeah, that's fair!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Expect a major swerve guys.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

not punk!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, that's it. Goodnight. Cena will be champ yet again. Boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swerve. Good ol JR!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh for Christ's sake, Cena's gonna win back the title tonight? God fucking damn it.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

uhh, yeah that's gay.. sorry


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

JR!!!! :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jim Ross?

Fuck off


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

JR!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Superman vs Superboy. Really???


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off JR


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

J I M R O S S 

Shit just got real, bro


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's not Punk, but...

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Well that was disapointing


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

Fucking yes. Jim Ross.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, it's him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf. this is fucking gay.I WANTED A WRESTLER


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

YES! HE WAS NEEDED, EVEN BETTER THAN CM PUNK! GET RID OF KING AND COLE NOW!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

FUCK YES!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

good ol jr!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JIM FUCKING ROSS, I AINT GONNA LIE THIS IS KIND OF BETTER THEN PUNK, 20%


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sdrmkgwejiptjk4tkp[34ik-q34i-3lefgawef/awetaw3et4


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HERE WE GO...

JR IS BACK! BAH GAWD JIM ROSS HAS RETURNED TO THE WWE!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JR!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 Lawler's probably not going anywhere though


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena? Really? He can't go more than a week without that belt!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, thank God!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Disapointment Assured.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fucking fuck?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

JR returning > Punk returning


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you baby Jesus.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

MICHAEL COLE, YOU'RE FIRED.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR cash in


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool. I guess.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HHH YOU ARE THE F'N GREATEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU~~~~~~~~~~`~!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fucking jr love it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well that is horrible.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Lol smarks got owned.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

loljr

derrp.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Fuck off JR


No, YOU fuck off, what the hell?? IT'S JR FOR GOD'S SAKE, CAN NOTHING PLEASE YOU PEOPLE!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a good surprise.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jim Ross > CM Punk


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Hell yeah jr I bArtended at his reasturant good guy glad he's back!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck sake


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Gooood old fucking JR!!


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim fucking Ross!! Love it!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

King your Job is now safe....


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

It's not CM Punk, but J.R. makes things a little better.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

COLE IS FLOUNCING!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## KDK (Jun 28, 2011)

J Fucking R is the big return? FML


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes please fuck off Cole


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

25/7/11

Jim Ross crashes WF.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

JR looks great.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fucking fire his ass. While you're at it, fire Lawler too. STANFORD OR RIOT.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cole. Shut. The. Fuck. Up.

seriously, no one likes you. just go away.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Your fire, Cole!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Meh.... tbh. Good to see him back though, but was expecting better.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

JR would be so much more likeable if he wasn't a Oklahoma fan


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Cena for the 11 time champion! Yeah!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fire Cole! Fire Cole! Fire Cole!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

not as exciting as i thought but still


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This angle is so three months ago


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He didn't just take a shot at JR's face. Fucking hell.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Well I do like JR but that was anti climatic


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

IWC DREAM MATCH!!!!! Cena/Rey!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome. Now fire Lawler too and i'll worship you forever and ever.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jim Ross returning is fucking fantastic, but its not gonna help Lawler on fucking commentary :side: glad he's back though

Cole trolling HARD right now


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess Cole will be exclusively on Smackdown now?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Jim Ross > CM Punk


i love you pop


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

thank god, were gonna get decent commentary again..


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GTFO Cole!!! Go to hell!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Are we witnessing CM Cole?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

How in the blue hell does JR crash the forums????


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they wasted that much time on announcers...


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought Michael Cole was going to be more of a face now...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> I guess Cole will be exclusively on Smackdown now?


looks that way


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Hell yeah I bartender at his place great guy glad he is back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well JR being added to the mix = MAJOR improvement at the announce booth.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

JR FTW


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

this is shite


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena vs Mysterio, with a possible Del Rio cash in. a Lose Lose Lose situation.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES!!! GO AWAY COLE!!! BYE BYE!!!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wtf, are they seriously going to give the title back to fucking Cena already? :lmao Just when I thought WWE was starting to improve...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> How in the blue hell does JR crash the forums????


lmao...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A Smackdown mention on Raw? NEW ERA RITE DERE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

future endeavors ... YES


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

HHH is owning Cole.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Well JR being added to the mix = MAJOR improvement at the announce booth.


Yes sir! Would love to hear heel King back!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Match? Oh no, this is NOT going to end well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that's enough now.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

oh please... this michael cole storyline was finished 3 months ago, we dont need it again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why are people dissing JR? This is almost better than Punk returning, MAYBE because he already is probably returning.

Come on, commentary is one of the things that make a match, and JR is excellence at this.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole owned the fuck out of that segment.

"MY GEAR'S IN THE HALL OF FAME"

Holy fuck. :LMAO


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah its insulting that they feel the need to put the new title on cena right away, and they didnt even change how the title looks. pretty gay.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why don't they just keep Cole on Smackdown?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Triple "Quite Frankly" H.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No heels on commentary fucking SUCKS. But JR is back so at least there is that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
Now RAW will be bearable to listen to.
Lawler will still SUCK!
Cole will still be annoying!
But JR will call the matches, and make listening 20 times better.

Another Cole match?
I'm loving the burying of Cole from HHH, the one man I don't mind him actually burying. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MR. Lévesque is such a great guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes! Truth to own on the mic plz.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh, it has really been monumental...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

As awesome as Trips is when he plays a pissed off badass, he's great when he's laid back like this too!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole in a chicken suit in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cole is off of commentary. Yes!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Jericho is making Cole tap tonight, right? right?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay. More Cole matches. What a great era this promises to be.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

King: "You're next!"

.......Nooooooo......


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The TROOF!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

DA TROOF WILL SET U PHREE


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh great another match with a non wrestler vs a wrestler. What is this TNA?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THA TROOF!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole was acting like Nitremare... it was quite funny. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow what a letdown when I hear big return I always thing wrestler or former wrestler and we get JR. Yeah jR is great but did he deserve this hype.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

DONT WHAT ME


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TruthandHHH=WINN.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rtruth!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Disciple514 said:


> How in the blue hell does JR crash the forums????


IT'S JIM FUCKIN ROSS BRO.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So HHH was the C-O-N spiracy then?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't WHAT me... hahaha


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

R Truth needs some entrance music. He is very entertaining!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth is gold


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my God.

Fuck off Truuuuuth. Worst guy on the roster. BAR NONE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Truth :lmao REE-GIME


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

someone/thing gon get GOT


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cole got a 15 minute segment and a match. Goddammit so much.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Michael Cole vs Beth Phoenix maybe?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't WHAT me!

Oh my gosh, him talking to himself is so awesome. 
Goodness, so awesome at this character!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

my gears in the hall of fame!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MA MAN R-TRUTH!

Truth: Don't what me 

WHAT!! 

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Truth's invisible friends on his right and left side.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

ZOOOKEEPHAH!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"I see a new Ray Jeem"

Who is Ray Jeem?


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh God.. Triple H to bury the black guy...


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

WHERE'D THE CHATBOX GO.

R-TROLL IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck. Truth is about to get fucking buried. HARD. Racist hard. Already starting.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TRUTH :lmao


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Truth is awesome!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DON'T BOO ME. YOU SHOULD BE BOOIN' YASELVES!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol spider...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth the Zoo Keepah is on that CON -spiracy


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I love how Truth talks to the little Jimmies, he's fucking gold at the moment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Pedigree this neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegro.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Cole in a chicken suit in 3.. 2.. 1..


and his opponent is the Gobledgooker or how ever you spell his name.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TROOF IS EPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Please WWE one guy who hears voices in his head is enough.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

this is sooo amusing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Truth is awesome*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think you're a joke R-Truth.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> my gears in the hall of fame!


Classic


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Triple H killed it/


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
This is priceless.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Truth's eyes.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

man you crazy


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

I am so glad HHH is back on TV


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> I love how Truth talks to the little Jimmies, he's fucking gold at the moment.


He has been, they need for him to cut more promos...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So Triple H is going to do comedy without a heel announcer. Slay me now.

Troof is still awesome.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Man You Crazy" LOL!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank god, hhh just outcomedied him and went cheesy. Thanks for proving me wrong...right?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HHH's insaaaaaane face XD


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Troof gonna get got. Gunna get some berries.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

oh, hahahahaha, I see what you did there trips.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was hilarious.


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rofl "He doesn't like how this guy is eyeballin' him" hahaha I love this so far.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I miss CM Punk. Anyone else miss CM Punk? I liked CM Punk.

Truth saves the show. Again.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This segment. Five fucking stars.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol i love it!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i gotta hand it to hunter, he really knows how to make me laugh.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Morrison was unsigned?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is jokes :lmao

put a shirt on ......


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

Truth Vs HHH is the new McMahon/Austin


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck sake


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG this segment is gold :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison!!!!!!!



Raw is back!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

j mo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JOMO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

too predictable


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Truth is too much.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

resigned? didnt he ever get unsigned...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Zack ryder's Dad is marking right now..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the hell wrote that!? 

JoMo is back!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This was just fucking hilarious!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OH FUCK OFF. FUCK TRIPLE H. I WANT MAH VINCE BACK.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Morrison. Yep.

Brings Troof right back down. F'N CONSPIRACY!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cue Morrison...

and cue forum hate :side:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

BOOOOLLLLOOOOCCCKKKS


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Morrison


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So they resigned Morrison? He was hurt!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He re-signed John Morrison, who wasn't out of contract.

Mind = blown.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

:lmao at no reaction for Jmo


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Morrison's back...marking out.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I think this Raw was created in my nightmares.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW EPIC!!! Fuck this shit. Morrison blows


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Tonight is a IWC nightmare


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay now they're just trolling us.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"MY GEAR IS IN THE HALL OF FAME!"

LMAO


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Sigh, HHH on the mic is nice but it's the same old booking/writing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Morrison just randomly coming out without a shirt for no reason for a fight.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hooray, John Morrison is back.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Where's your shirt Morrison? :lmao Someone called Morrison returning.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

jr had better pop than morrison lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Morrison coming out shirtless for no apparent reason.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison is so hot.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Why would Morrison need to be re-signed?? His contract wasn't "up", even kayfabe wise?? *smh* So I guess we'll be seeing Truth vs Morrison for Summerslam. Sigh.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

When the fuck was it ever addressed that JoMo's contract was up? Now all of a sudden he's "re-signed"? Holy clusterfuck, Batman.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I could listen to Truth and HHH banter against each other for the rest of the night.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

le sigh

just when Truth was getting good, back to this feud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

exile123 said:


> Wtf, are they seriously going to give the title back to fucking Cena already? :lmao Just when I thought WWE was starting to improve...


Cena >>>>>>>>>>> Midget Mysterio


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see Zack's Dad reaction to this


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Morrison got a big pop and is getting a big reaction.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Return with the glitter abs plz.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He re-signed John Morrison, who wasn't out of contract.

Mind = blown.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Real history-making Raw here...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth just got got.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

From Punk's twitter:


> Fans chanting my name on RAW? I'm touched. I'll send you all postcards from the big island! #kona


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear he walks as if he had vaginal rejuvenation.


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

7/5/11, Forum crashes for John Morrisson. 

...


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Cole probably facing Alex Riley.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What was poin of that promo. Didn't address shit


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

what a joke


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

No no no no no no....why the fuck is Morrison crashing the site....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Truth/Jomo at Summerslam?

Thankfully it only took them years and years to realize that Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler have zero chemistry and that team just doesn't work. Keep Cole to Smackdown with BOOKAH T AND THE FAVE FIVE!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love how Morrison gets like three seconds of a pop and it quickly dies down.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck the HHH era.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Morrison


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It's soooooooooo nice to hear JR's voice. 
King just needs to say as little as possible. Haha.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Morrison wants to be World Champion, hopefully.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

No Vince no swerve I have no idea where this triple h as boss is heading but if it does not involve punk or vince I give up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I said it, and will say it again. Expect a major swerve today.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

For the love of God, please let Punk, or Jericho, someone, anyone interfere in the WWE title match....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> what a joke


elaborate


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena is better than Mysterio by a fucking mile. I hope he wins tonight.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That was all epic, Cole was funny altho JR never kissed Vince's ass, Vince gave JR loads of shit.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Morrison looks weird without an entire bottle of baby lotion all over his abs.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh man, the top of the hr has been complete gold.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

chrispepper said:


> Zack ryder's Dad is marking right now..


This. He's making love to his Melina cut-out as we speak.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison!!!!!!!



Raw is back!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*clears throat*
That silhouette right dere looks like my boy Y2J, he's in my fave five!


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol since when was Morrison unsigned?

Hoping someone big does come back, would have a fit if Y2J came out.

Cena will beat Rey


----------



## punky penguin (Jul 26, 2011)

Too many nod-nod-wink-wink return comments from Trips to not mean owt. Punk surely not to return today but there must be something up in medium term. I have enjoyed this for what it is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at people's hatred so far. Get over yourselves. 


MMN said:


> Morrison is so hot.


Quoted for continued public viewing.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MYSTERY OPPONENT LOOKS LIKE JERICHO!!!!

lulz, remember that?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NoyK said:


> I said it, and will say it again. Expect a major swerve today.


Yeah I think something good is going to happen today. They want to keep this streak of interesting Raw's to draw in more viewers.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Woo JoMo's back!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Crosses fingers for Ryder vs. Cole*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Morrison is fucking shite. Truth saves the day and then Morrison balls' it up again.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

morrison crashed WF!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

crashed again lol


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol since when was Morrison unsigned?

Hoping someone big does come back, would have a fit if Y2J came out.

Cena will beat Rey


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

JIM ROSS!!!!!! He isn't a wrestler but he is just as important to RAW as anyone else they could have brought back tbh. This is great! He makes such a difference in selling matches and storylines.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

R-Truth has saved this Raw up til now, gonna go downhill now though.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison is so hot.


***.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL @ people saying Morrison didn't get a reaction. Haters gon' hate


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Yes then triple cole!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gonna vomit.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

This just made me burst out in laughter.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole is win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone else notice they got rid of the ridiculous red hue to the arena? I like it much better this way.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wtf


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

THIS IS FUCKING EPICALLY HILARIOUS. GIF THIS NOW!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole is having way too much fun with this.

His opponent Alex Riley?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Just facepalmed so hard I think I gave myself brain damage. THIS IS THE FUCKING WORST.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

...are you kidding, back to pathetic mode?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

GO COLE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the tats were fake, lol.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ok i lold


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

BOW DOWN TO THE KING


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

riley vs Cole?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Dear Lord help me.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Morrison gets a big pop then the people suddenly realized who it was then it quickly dies down.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

thefuck,


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a really great Raw. 

TRIPLE COLE FTW!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

............fuck this.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

alex riley vs the game cole


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao this is the greatest fucking entrance I have EVER SEEN


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god.........somebody gouge my eyes out


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cole vs Ryder!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is funny as fuck


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I actually though HHH was standing at the top of the ramp then


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like Monday Night RAW: Special Olympics


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Love this HHH we just saw with Truth... Funny HHH>all HHH's except 00-01.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Holy Shit cole :lmao


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

show me Booker v. Cole!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cole hurry up and get your hobo looking ass in the ring already.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is gay as hell.. naked michael cole/****...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is gold. HAHAHA.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hot garbage.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no. No no no no no.....


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Lol at Cole in The Games gear.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ZACK RYDER FOR THE WIN!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I swear he walks as if he had vaginal rejuvenation.


LMFAO.

Morrison was unsigned? What the fuck was that about?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDDDDDDDDDDEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Dear GOD!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RYDER!!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

oshit who called ryder!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RYDER


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOO WOO WOO!!!*


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HES FINALLY GONNA GET PUSHED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

RAW IS RYDER!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh geez.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THE RYDER REVOLUTION STARTS HERE!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WWWYKI MOFO!!!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ryder


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

RYDER!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Forum crashes ..again..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ryderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

FORUMS GONNA CRAAASH!

WWWYKI!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! ZACK FUCKING RYDERIUANHEFPNHSDANHG;asdfnhLasdfnHJSBAKBH#PSoja;jflbnE14W4ASFDOWJIAJKLBASG


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ryder gets a match on Raw. Officially the worst Raw ever. WIN COLE, WIN.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

ZACK RYDER OMFG WWWYKI


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

ZACK RYDER HAS A MATCH! But Long Island Iced Tea?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate everything about this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE DID IT!
HHH DID IT!
The Broski is on RAW!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

YES! I called it!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT BRO


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Jesus @ naysayers. Give the show time to develop. But even you have to admit, you all asked for something new.. well, you're getting it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no pop for ryder. what a jobber.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

yeahhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kiddies dont like ryder yet lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This officially became the greatest Raw in history.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

how many times has the forum crashed now? lol


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ryder crashed the forum! Ryder won the match! WWWYKI! lol.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

How many times is the fucking board going to crash tonight holy shit lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AND THE FORUM GOES BERSERK!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ITS FUCKING ZACK RYDER I LOVE YOU HHH


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Love this HHH we just saw with Truth... Funny HHH>all HHH's except 00-01.


Lol, Hunter was pretty funny.

Ugh, Cole can't take moves for shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And not a fuck was given.



*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ZACK RYDER ON TV, Punk go through to him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RYDER WINS A MATCH ON RAW! THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

FUCKING RYDER


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo you know it bro


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The dude is crazy over!
Wow!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder squashes Cole on RAW.

Triple H is winning me over already. Wohoo!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, that was good. LMAO


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WWWYKI YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Don't even try and say no reaction for Ryder, big Ryder chant going round!

Also this is my favourite raw I have ever stayed up to watch. I don't want it to end.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kids don't go on the internet. They've probably never seen his show.

Even so, he got a pop and a big "LET'S GO RYDER!" chant. Not bad for a guy who has been on RAW twice this year.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Trips listened to Punk at comicon. Awesome!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't care if it was against Cole, Zack Ryder won a match on RAW.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zack Ryder winning a match automatically makes this the greatest Raw of all time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Triple H era has liberated The Ultimate Broski!!!!!!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Ryder upsets TRIPLE COLE. Match of the DECADE!


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Michael Cole's entrance = gold.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Zack Ryder was on Raw, wish it was longer, but it was to beat on Cole which means it was even better. I'm marking out tonight.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Short Let's go Ryder chant before the finish.
Coulda been gold had the match been longer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol @ some of you guys saying Ryder got no reaction.
Your sound is off.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

What a way to resurface back on RAW


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

That was the best fucking segment ever. WWWYKI


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man, think how bad the Ryder fans would be losing it if he was in a match that actually meant something?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

zero reaction for zackie when he came out.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OOOOOOOOH BABY OOOOOOOOOOOOOH TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

he still needs to go back to the one leg tights


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

DubC said:


> no pop for ryder. what a jobber.


I heard "Let's go Ryder" chants and a some guys chant some of the "woo's" with him.

He didn't get that bad of a reaction for a guy that's never on TV and has only an internet fanbase.

Haters gonna hate, though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

A "Let's go, Ryder" chant and a Ryder win, on RAW, no less? I'm content for the night.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hitting the reload button is becoming a regular thing tonight.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

man was hoping zach would get on the mic


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> The dude is crazy over!
> Wow!


Nice Sarcasm...


Who the *FUCK* is Zack Ryder? No, seriously who is he and why does the internet jizz over him?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

ryder won and was so over!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This RAW has been good. 
And the number of forum crashes we've had will agree as well. 


Something big will happen at the end of this RAW.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i don't have to riot tonight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

At least the crowd was chanting "Let's go Ryder"


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

What a shitty show so far. 

BTW, HHH is not funny. :no:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hope cena wins tonight


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully cena turns HEEL tonight!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I Called that match at 3:07 Think i win x


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

WWWYKI!!!!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

should have let him beat on Cole longer. would have helped get him over more.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

That whole segment was awesome and hilarious, I marked for the King of Kings music too


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Zack Ryder


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

honestly where was the big swerve unless vince costs cena the title tonight and proclaims a new corportation or somthing I don't what the fuck was the point of all the build.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

Ricardo and Ryder? Forum meltdown tonight


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!

DEL RIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Nice Sarcasm...
> 
> 
> Who the *FUCK* is Zack Ryder? No, seriously who is he and why does the internet jizz over him?


you sir need to google him, he is the hottest thing since sliced bread, woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT! THIS RAW COULDNT GET ANY BETTER


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RICARDO IS RAW!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RICARDO!!!!!!!! This Raw gets better by the second


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Marking for Ricardo.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> And the number of forum crashes we've had will agree as well.


That's how we should rate shows actually. # of crashes.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Zach Ryder = bigger reaction than Del Rio. Suck on that.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you for using Ryder, only good thing that's happened so far.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

For once, I'm hoping John Cena wins the WWE Championship. I'm also honestly looking forward to ADR vs. Kofi.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Zero reaction for Del Rio.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DEL
RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Helldarado said:


> What a shitty show so far.
> 
> BTW, HHH is not funny. :no:


go to hell! hes hilarious. just cause your stuck in your moms basement doesnt mean you gotta tear the game down.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kinda wish we got something other than bad DX comedy Trips, but hey, we got a Ryder win on Raw. You take what you can get from WWE.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Here comes the future of RAW! w00t!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricardo is so good.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So great to have Rich Rod back!


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lol @ ryder

"i won a match!"
"i won a match on raw"

Lmao
Anyone else see that?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Look at this gawd Ricardo 'MY HERO Rodriguez


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> That's how we should rate shows actually. # of crashes.


:lmao rep!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ricardo pop love it


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i feel bad for del rio and his silence......


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I wonder if Punk is going to interrupt the main event match?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ricardo is god.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ricardo is the only entertaining part of Del Rio. Hopefully Kofi goes over.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

COME ON KOFI!
I know it's a long shot, but still...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Kofi and Zack=same pop.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

JR !!!!!!!!!!!!!
sry im late ;p


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Del Rio to go over Kofi.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi is seriously over as hell.


----------



## Winters4ksu (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I was more shocked to see Ryder wrestle on TV than see JR back


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder what will happen in the main event. Something huge, I'm sure. I'm so excited, END THIS MATCH ALREADY!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

A Ryder match (and victory) almost makes up for Mysterio winning the title. ALMOST. Unfortunately it only gets worse. Mysterio v Cena for the championship is the worst thing I could have thought of.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's great hearing people actually commentate for once.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR=G.O.A.T


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
So Triple H has given the fans Jim Ross & Zack Ryder. It's like a divorced dad buying his children's love. #RAWTonight
3 minutes ago

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Time to make some cereals


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Calling it now; Nexus get involved in the final match


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

JR on raw is so refreshing been very enjoyable and the title match should be amazing


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Raw has been pretty shit besides one segment lol


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

kofi used to be great amongst the iwc. now he's a villain. typical iwc just follow the trends.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So for a guy who doesn't get any credible airtime (superstars really doesn't count) Zack Ryder got a good chant going for him.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

King needs to start supporting the heels again.. this face-face commentary thing isnt working for me so far..


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Aside from that 5 minute Truth/HHH promo, this Raw has been diabolical.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..its so good to her JR again..I can't unmute my tv...now it he would just talk about fruity fruity skittles
I would mark.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Come on Del Rio. Don't this Jamaican fool pin you again


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

why have i got the feeling that rey mysterio will beat john cena later on tonight in a hard fought match, but then he will lose to del rio who cashes the money in the bank in after getting either counted out or disqualified against kofi


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What in the fuck was that supposed to be?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ryder finally winning a match on RAW, WWWYKI.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

please Ricardo do the boom, boom clap to cost Kofi the match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Aside from that 5 minute Truth/HHH promo, this Raw has been diabolical.


It's been above average, in my opinion. You haven't seen the ending yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JR, Maryse, Ryder and an awesome HHH/Truth promo. I'm liking the HHH regime.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Aside from that 5 minute Truth/HHH promo, this Raw has been diabolical.


Lighten up, this is my favourite raw EVER.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

not a bad RAW tonight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Calling it now; Nexus get involved in the final match


Oh shit. Forgot about that. Could TOTALLY see it happening.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, CM Punk asked when was Trips putting Ryder on TV, and now he got his wish!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Aside from that 5 minute Truth/HHH promo, this Raw has been diabolical.


Fixed.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

TheNewBatista said:


> Lighten up, this is my favourite raw EVER.


How many Raws have you seen?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DEAD MATCH


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Cena will be champion by the end of the night and the ******* is back. Pretty bad Raw so far. Only good bit was Trips & Truth segment and the Ryder match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This RAW has been OK actually. Started badly but got a lot better. Cena winning would complete it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RFalcao said:


>


what a handsome man


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TheNewBatista said:


> Lighten up, this is my favourite raw EVER.


you have diabolical taste lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Raw's not as bad as people are making it out to be. It's been pretty good so far. People are butthurt because Punk didn't show up, or because there wasn't some major radical change, when in fact, stuff's been pretty good so far.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why would you want to hold an intire book store


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler's still talking too much for my taste. Don't try to provide input now, just shut the fuck up and let JR carry you to the finish line like he did before he left :side:


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

There's obviously gonna be people expecting five 5 star matches and at least three CM Punk style promos on this Raw. I think it has been good.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> How many Raws have you seen?


Like 5. But that's not the point...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

RFalcao said:


>


Looks like the top dog at a female prison


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gresty said:


> Calling it now; Nexus get involved in the final match


Definitely not. 
It's down to Otunga and McGuilicuty, Rey and Cena could each beat both of them by themselves 
(Cena just did that a few weeks ago) let alone together. 

Nexus hasn't had anything to do with this storyline and it needs to stay that way, unless they're going to put more people in the group and by that I mean the original members (and Tarver is gone now :no


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> How many Raws have you seen?



He must have seen only this one. Even if this was my first RAW it still wouldn't be my favorite. Nothing to care about at all tonight following weeks of entertaining tv. The switch from the entertaining Punk storyline to 2 super faces going after the title is just mind numbing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Mysterio/Miz match was good (don't love Rey winning, but I can tolerate it), HHH segment was good, once Truth got involved he was fucking hilarious, and Ryder winning was awesome. He came out to no reaction which left me sad for a moment, but then they started chanting for him and he got a huge pop as he was setting up for his finisher.

Oh, and Triple Cole's entrance was great... mainly cause we got to hear the "King of Kings" theme again.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Del Rio's walking out with the title. (I figured if I say it once per thread, I'll end up being right)


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Enjoying this RAW! Just a bit too much commercials..


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

something big will happen tonight i feel it i betcha punk will come back or something big happening maybe vince will come out and say he going to inject wwe with a lethal dose of posion like what he did with nwo


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Hate all you want on cole , but I'd rather hear him squabble with king than listen to that bbq sauce eatin mofo stuttering and talking like his mouth wants to jump off the side of his face... cole > all


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

pewpewpew said:


> Looks like the top dog at a female prison


:lmao Repped.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

The Zack Ryder love on this forum is quite disturbing. Half of the people riding his dick now are the same people that wanted him off WWE TV a year or two ago because he wasn't over but since dude disappeared and released a couple of internet videos, he is the biggest fucking thing since the last biggest fucking thing.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

This Raw has been a lot better than usual. A lot better.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Rey Mysterio turns heel tonight to side with HHH and SMH. Calling it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> what a handsome man


Oh God, he's definitely jail bait.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

god it feels awesome for j.r. to call matches again.

putting both wrestlers over and analyzing the psychology....greatness


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> He must have seen only this one. *Even if this was my first RAW it still wouldn't be my favorite.* Nothing to care about at all tonight following weeks of entertaining tv. The switch from the entertaining Punk storyline to 2 super faces going after the title is just mind numbing.


LMAO!! My sentiments exactly!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

boooooring

boooooring 

boooooring


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its so refreshing to hear jr


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

he was sitting in the corner why the fuck did Del Rio go for inbetween top and middle turnbuckle.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Back to the days of no heel commentator. This is going to be brutal.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Tedious said:


> It's been above average, in my opinion. You haven't seen the ending yet.


This Raw wouldn't even be saved with an ending consisting of Eddie Guerrero coming back from the dead, and aiding R-Truth in winning the WWE championship.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

His boom boom thing is annoying.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *And not a fuck was given.
> 
> 
> 
> *


What board are you on?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like I'll just have to look forward to just the second half of Raw nowdays


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Muta said:


> The Zack Ryder love on this forum is quite disturbing. Half of the people riding his dick now are the same people that wanted him off WWE TV a year or two ago because he wasn't over but since dude disappeared and released a couple of internet videos, he is the biggest fucking thing since the last biggest fucking thing.


He went from doing nothing, to gathering a fanbase and making people have a reason to like him. He impressed people and now people like him, is there a problem with that? EVERY wrestler has to do something cool for people to like them.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> His boom boom thing is annoying.


amen


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Gresty
> Calling it now; Nexus get involved in the final match


If Mason Ryan is with them...Maybe. But I doubt it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Been an decent show. Expected more from HHH, tbh.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

feels like a "from the vault" match though


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

someone screws Rey outta the title, say HHH and helps Cena win and turns them both heel?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't understand how some of you can hate Del Rio. Sure, he was pushed to the moon but in the wrong way.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

You all can say what you want. ADR is great.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

is this a diva's match... sloppy as fuck...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheNewBatista said:


> Lighten up, this is my favourite raw EVER.


Good for you. Did you start watching last week?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is just my opinion but there NEEDS to be a heel on commentary. Two faces doing commentary dosen't create any comic moments or any memorable lines.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> Hate all you want on cole , but I'd rather hear him squabble with king than listen to that bbq sauce eatin mofo stuttering and talking like his mouth wants to jump off the side of his face... cole > all


Yeah Cole promoting himself the whole show in his high pitched voice, burying all the faces and arguing like a child with a 40 year old man is a lot better than JR selling the matches and the wrestlers to make you care more about the wrestling...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RFalcao said:


>


Lamo, Jail bait indeed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck me that false finish was epic


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Kofi taps out.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. He just went over clean? LMAO this guy can't get over if he was selling Tacos for 25 cent in Mexico.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Del Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO wins


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

you all need to lighten up and stop acting like WWE owes you for being a fan. First disappointing thing this raw that Kofi loses clean.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Saw that one coming


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I wonder if Punk is going to interrupt the main event match?


he cant


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

People cried about Cole on commentary, now he's gone and JR is back and people are crying about having no heels? Geez make up your minds.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

ADR finally with a quality win!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Brye said:


> He went from doing nothing, to gathering a fanbase and making people have a reason to like him. He impressed people and now people like him, is there a problem with that? *EVERY wrestler has to do something cool for people to like them*.


UNLIMITED This.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Del Rio's push should be going to Kofi.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Back to the days of no heel commentator. This is going to be brutal.


Yeah, but at least JR is actually focused on what's going on. 
Cole and Lawler aren't good Heel/Face commentators cause they just fight against each other and put the focus on themselves instead of what's happening on screen.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DEL RIO WINS

and no one cares.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

John Cena is go to beat Rey for the wwe champion then Alberto Del Rio cash in the money in the bank and win the wwe champion and set up a John Cena/Alberto Del Rio feud.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Raw's not as bad as people are making it out to be. It's been pretty good so far. People are butthurt because Punk didn't show up, or because there wasn't some major radical change, when in fact, stuff's been pretty good so far.


But I was expecting HHH to make the match a Fatal Four Way and bring back Punk and The Rock (which by the way told he was never ever gonna leave again) with Michael Bay as Special Referee and then Cena was gonna turn heel on them all and cut a shoot promo :gun: :gun:.

BTW, ADR was just warming up for his cash-in once Cena gets his title back.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

nope, I'm pretty sure cole calls a match just fine and doesn't promote himself at all....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ricardo to steal MITB, use it and win plz.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

rey vs cena could be tv MOYC there matches are amazing


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR couldn't get heat if he shot Jesus Christ in the middle of the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ricardo looks like the illegitimate son of the Addams Family.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

TheNewBatista said:


> you all need to lighten up and stop acting like WWE owes you for being a fan. First disappointing thing this raw that Kofi loses clean.



:banplz:


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I am so not interested in seeing John Cena win the damn WWE title again. Especially not only a week after he lost the fucking thing.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The commercials make me sick.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

These Summerslam ads are getting old & boring


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TheNewBatista said:


> you all need to lighten up and stop acting like WWE owes you for being a fan. First disappointing thing this raw that Kofi loses clean.


This


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> rey vs cena could be tv MOYC there matches are amazing


Most gimmicky wrestler in the biz vs a 10 move arsenal. Yep, MOTY.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jordo said:


> he cant


Oh, okay, he still isn't allow back yet?


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

This commercial is so ridiculous. Maybe if it was only Divas I would like it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Brye said:


> Ricardo to steal MITB, use it and win plz.


That would immediately eclipse every single thing CM Punk has done and become the undisputed "most awesome thing in wrestling history" champion.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Good for you. Did you start watching last week?


Well no I just usually can't be arsed to stay up at 2am to watch a raw. But when I do I am usually disappointed. Until today. WWE puts on a good show, elevating new talent (Zach Ryder) a WWE Championship match for free, the return of a superstar who is so over the IWC think they're cool by turning against. Truth being awesome. Yet all everyone does is complain about commentary and no 5 star matches...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SlackjawTimChuggin said:


> nope, I'm pretty sure cole calls a match just fine and doesn't promote himself at all....


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gresty said:


> :banplz:


he's Right


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> UNLIMITED This.


At least someone understands common sense. No one was like "OMFG JOHN CENA" back in 2002. Once he made a name for himself he developed a fan base. This isn't a new thing.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> ADR couldn't get heat if he shot Jesus Christ in the middle of the ring.


Ok and why do you think this is? It's well known he doesn't get a typical heel reaction..


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mike` said:


> People cried about Cole on commentary, now he's gone and JR is back and people are crying about having no heels? Geez make up your minds.


I liked Cole on commentary. They should of paired Cole with Jr instead of JR and King.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay and now we have to live with Cena becoming champion again....good god please....Save.US Punk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MITB was the night for smarks

Tonight is the night for the marks


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheNewBatista said:


> you all need to lighten up and stop acting like WWE owes you for being a fan. First disappointing thing this raw that Kofi loses clean.


And Mysterio winning the WWE title. And Cena getting a title match yet again. And no Punk. And Cole/Ryder match. And Del Rio having the possibility of cashing in. And Morrison returning.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I like Cee-Lo, but him performing at SS is not a good idea. For one, musical performances usually don't go well, and two, most of the crowd isn't going to be into his music anyway.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> I liked Cole on commentary. They should of paired Cole with Jr instead of JR and King.


this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Cole is mentally stable. Triple H has fucked with him on and off for 14 years now. You would think that would cause some Cole to be a little off in the head by now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This is an amazing episode of Raw. So glad Rey won the title.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

2 title matches on free t.v?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> And Mysterio winning the WWE title. And Cena getting a title match yet again. And no Punk. And Cole/Ryder match. And Del Rio having the possibility of cashing in. And Morrison returning.


This is what the WWE is. If you don't like it stop watching it or stop whining like a little girl.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> I liked Cole on commentary. They should of paired Cole with Jr instead of JR and King.


Yeah I was hoping for a Cole and JR or Lawler turning heel again. I'm glad JR is concentrating on the matches though.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Cena needs to pull a Jericho and just go away for a few years. Write a book, make a crappy cd, make a movie, whatever...... Just leave. I'm so sick of this guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> I like Cee-Lo, but him performing at SS is not a good idea. For one, musical performances usually don't go well, and two, most of the crowd isn't going to be into his music anyway.


Vin Man will come out and do that dance he did like 25 years ago to get the crowd into it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

X-Static said:


> amen


but the crowd loves it just like they love the Cobra just like they love the 5 knuckle shuffle and the peoples elbow. I hate moes like that 2. It makes it look so fake but its not just Kofi for sure


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is that the first time ADR has ever won clean


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> I like Cee-Lo, but him performing at SS is not a good idea. For one, musical performances usually don't go well, and two, most of the crowd isn't going to be into his music anyway.


It's an L.A./Hollywood crowd, I think they'll be fine with in.

What are the odds he sneaks in a Goodie Mob reunion at the show?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> DEL RIO WINS
> 
> and no one cares.


Nah just you young one.


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

im a fan of cole met the man and shook his hand and whatnot. nice guy, pretty decent commentator. he can do color and regular commentating but just my opinion. 85% of iwc despises him, but what the hell iwc runs with the trends anyways


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Brye said:


> Ricardo to steal MITB, use it and win plz.


And he'll carry the title for a month until Cena wins it back _yet again_ at SummerSlam.

Mount Cena needs his monthly sacrifice or the Stockholder Gods will get angry!


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

the only thing that confused me was when john morrison returned, triple h said that he had rehired another blockbuster superstar, but john morrison never got fired. bit of a mistake there


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

So far its the same Bullshit, non intense storylines, Kiddy orientes fuck of a show. Might be my last night watching. SO GLAD jr return though


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> I like Cee-Lo, but him performing at SS is not a good idea. For one, musical performances usually don't go well, and two, most of the crowd isn't going to be into his music anyway.


FUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOUUUOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

And what is the deal with you guys constantly setting such high standards? Just enjoy the show for a change. Lawd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He whose name we shall not mention? Voldemort is a wrestler?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Voldemort is the WWE Champion!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Miz... you rule.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will the IWC nightmare continue. Will John Cena win the title tonight


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL Smackdown theme?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

TheNewBatista said:


> This is what the WWE is. If you don't like it stop watching it or stop whining like a little girl.


Indeed. Get over it.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

"John cena got us into this mess by losing the title to he who must not be mentioned"

Chris Benoit?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

miz for team vince at SS


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz with the Voldemort reference Lol.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Calling it now; Nexus get involved in the final match


Quit 'calling stuff' you suck at it and are right maybe 2% of the time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> He went from doing nothing, to gathering a fanbase and making people have a reason to like him. He impressed people and now people like him, is there a problem with that? EVERY wrestler has to do something cool for people to like them.


Exactly. Of course people didn't care about him back then. It wasn't until he got to show his personality and humor, that people starting to become fans, as usually is the case for any wrestler.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz speaking the truth about Cena


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miz does have a point. Cena got the WWE into this mess by lossing the belt, now he gets another title shot.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Miz botched this promo twice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Carnius said:


> Quit 'calling stuff' you suck at it and are right maybe 2% of the time


:lmao


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate that I am starting to enjoy Miz. It's like that kid in class that you never liked for no reason, until you actually talked to him.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

great promo there by miz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, a lil self promoting, eh, Miz?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> I liked Cole on commentary. They should of paired Cole with Jr instead of JR and King.


THIS. JR could probably keep Cole's veering off topic in check and Cole actually CAN provide something on commentary, unlike Lawler.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

You whine too much, Miz.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

..where is The Miz looking?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Please, please, please let Punk or Jericho, or someone, or anyone interfere in this match....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That title is bigger than him. The fuck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4matchsucks.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Why is everybody orange?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz is awesome.

Why does the champion come out first?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Something bigs going down............maybe.

That replica belt is hilarious.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Unless something shady happens I don't see how Rey is going to walk out with the title.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I dread that we are going to see Team Triple H vs Team Vince with the faces with HHH and all the heels siding with McMahon.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

How orange was Mathews?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

About 20-30 min left in the show...good chance of something big happening


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jim Ross no sold Lawler's awful joking.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Face of the WWE is a man with no face

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

The Miz is great, you can stfu losers kthx


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Here Comes rey to Get Screwed out of a Decent Title Reign Once Again


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Why is the champion coming out first??! Damn, Cena is STILL at the top of the pecking order, even without the title! SMH


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Teddy Long is getting fired on Friday.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Now Cena takes his title back, and Orton does the same friday.
Welcome to the "Post-McMahon era".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great little promo by the Miz.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hoping ADR still cashes in tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

petezjunior said:


> im a fan of cole met the man and shook his hand and whatnot. nice guy, pretty decent commentator. he can do color and regular commentating but just my opinion. 85% of iwc despises him, but what the hell iwc runs with the trends anyways


At what point do you draw the line between kayfabe and shoot? Cole's commentary the past three years has just been horrible. 10% of the time he put the attention on the matches. He had to go. I'm sure the guy is a great guy in reality but on screen he was just awful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Rey loses the title, I wonder if IWC will complain like they did with Christian.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> THIS. JR could probably keep Cole's veering off topic in check and Cole actually CAN provide something on commentary, unlike Lawler.


Agree. It's nice to hear JR back but Lawler is as stale as Teddy Long.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck rey, against all my better judgement im rooting for Cena here


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

camaster2004 said:


> the only thing that confused me was when john morrison returned, triple h said that he had rehired another blockbuster superstar, but john morrison never got fired. bit of a mistake there


The rehired superstar was Jim Ross.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So we have the two supermen of the business that never cheat to win and never lose clean. Clearly the ring is going to blow up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

There's 20-25 mins left of Raw. Time for some interference from Punk hopefully


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

Why does the 'new' belt look so different? It almost looks fake.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

What's goona happen now?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheNewBatista said:


> This is what the WWE is. If you don't like it stop watching it or stop whining like a little girl.


Tbh it's you seeming like the girl. PLZ GIUYS STOP HATIN ON WEY MYSTERIOO, I LUV HIM. We have differing opinions, this is a forum. Stop telling people who have stayed up to watch this shit expecting something half decent, from complaining.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

doesnt really make a difference who wins.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Vin Man will come out and do that dance he did like 25 years ago to get the crowd into it.


I'd mark for a "Stand Back" dancing performance


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

perro said:


> Here Comes rey to Get Screwed out of a Decent Title Reign Once Again


decent title reign? can you see the future? he was only champ for 1 hour...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait for the forum to blow up when Cena wins the title back. I'd be surprised if anything other than this happened.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> So far its the same Bullshit, non intense storylines, Kiddy orientes fuck of a show. *Might be my last night watching.* SO GLAD jr return though


See you next week--same time, same place.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Why is the champion coming out first??! Damn, Cena is STILL at the top of the pecking order, even without the title! SMH


nah bro it's a new era haven't you heard?


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Superman vs. Superman...which one comes out on top?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cena vs Rey- whoever wins, we win!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena and Rey to go 25 :side:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> So we have the two supermen of the business that never cheat to win and never lose clean. Clearly the ring is going to blow up.


Never lose clean? Were you absent during the Money in the Bank PPV?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

scrilla said:


> hoping ADR still cashes in tonight.


I hope so


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

redcreamcheese said:


> Why does the 'new' belt look so different? It almost looks fake.


It's almost like CM Punk has the real belt and Rey has a toy belt!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Tbh it's you seeming like the girl. PLZ GIUYS STOP HATIN ON WEY MYSTERIOO, I LUV HIM. We have differing opinions, this is a forum. Stop telling people who have stayed up to watch this shit expecting something half decent, from complaining.


You could always you know...turn it off.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Teddy Long is getting fired on Friday.


Wasn't he still on probation by Vince? Whatever happened to that storyline?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is going to be bad...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is probably the only time I've rooted for Cena in a title match besides when he went against Truth. We get a giant douche or a turd sandwich.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm really not looking forward to this main event as one of 3 guys who should be no where near the title is gonna end the show as champ.

Rey - Just doesn't do it for me as WWE/World champ.

Cena - Doesn't need the title anymore. He's 10 time world champion. If he wins tonight he will be an 11 time champion (ties with Triple H right?) And Cena did it in half the time that Triple H did. The guy has a good 10 years left in him probaly, if they don't slow it down on the title reigns with Cena, the guy is gonna be a 25 time WWE/World champion by the time he retires. He just doesn't need the title/be near the title picture for a while.

ADR - No. Just not. I have been saying this for months. Until Del Rio drastically all around evolves, he should be no where near the title picture. He is easily the most unover "main superstar" on the roster. It's the same crap every week, it's old, it's played out, it's boring and nobody cares anymore. The guy needs to make BIG changes all around, ring work, gimmick, character, promos, mannerisms...EVERYTHING until I will be ok with him being around the title picture.

I already miss CM Punk greatly..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> So far its the same Bullshit, non intense storylines, Kiddy orientes fuck of a show. Might be my last night watching. SO GLAD jr return though


See you next Monday.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

scrilla said:


> hoping ADR still cashes in tonight.


He will and this forum will rage like never before. Oh man those sweet butthurt tears :yum:...


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Rey to win, and then beat ADR when ADR tries cashing in... Book it.

Though hopefully Diesel comes out with HHH and they just beat the crap out of Rey and Cena for no reason, starting a sick faction! :ns


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm rooting for Rey all the way here. I don't hate that he's champion but its mainly because Cena winning the title back renders the entire Cena/Punk angle meaningless.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

redcreamcheese said:


> Why does the 'new' belt look so different? It almost looks fake.


Cause it's paper.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

NoyK said:


> If Rey loses the title, I wonder if IWC will complain like they did with Christian.


Rey has had a decently long title reign in the past, so no. Only little kids will cry.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

redcreamcheese said:


> Why does the 'new' belt look so different? It almost looks fake.


Its an HD belt, a former writer for WWE said that they have different versions of the belt. Punk has the one that is used for house shows while the HD belt stays with wwe all the time, since its only use for tv.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Something will happen. There is no way they are going to have Rey pin Cena clean. It NEVER happens. That's what made Punk doing it at MITB so huge. There not gonna have Cena lose clean twice in a row and on RAW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's going be kinda a shame if Rey is going to lose to Cena tonight.


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> At what point do you draw the line between kayfabe and shoot? Cole's commentary the past three years has just been horrible. 10% of the time he put the attention on the matches. He had to go. I'm sure the guy is a great guy in reality but on screen he was just awful.


like most of the iwc youre too picky and think you can make the wwe a better place than it already is. cole is better than most commentators. since booker t came iwc blew up but who would you replace for cole? yourself? he's a decent commentator does the job. wwe doesnt run its success on cole being a commentator. he does the job, does some pretty humorous things and is at least decent as a character. idk man seems like youre overanalyzing everything and think you know the answer to something you dont


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Tbh it's you seeming like the girl. PLZ GIUYS STOP HATIN ON WEY MYSTERIOO, I LUV HIM. We have differing opinions, this is a forum. Stop telling people who have stayed up to watch this shit expecting something half decent, from complaining.


Top logic there. I have never mentioned Mysterio's name once. "we have differing opinions" - then why did you get your little panties in a bunch when I said I was enjoying raw? LOLZ I CAN SPLL LKE A WEETARD TAKIN THE PISS CZ IM SO FUNNY TROLOLOL. No. Shut up, stop complaining and man the fuck up.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

if cena wins, it makes punks win look nothing special.

don't worry john, you lost the belt to some rebel, so what, we'll get you a nice new one?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> Apparently Rey Mysterio didn't learn anything from Yokozuna. Guess he didn't speak fake Japanese. #RAWTonight


Cena gonna pull a Hogan!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No one gives a shit about divas matches


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Diva battle royal = Diva cluster fuck


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Eve wins the battle royal and turns heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Divas battle royal next week, that should be a disaster.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

No name plate on the belt yet.....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

AJ, Natalyia or Beth please win next week


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

The title is bigger than mysterio....


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Kids obviously have no taste.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Crowd loves Cena.*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena is back


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> is that the first time ADR has ever won clean


His first match vs. Rey Mysterio on Smackdown that I witnessed live was a clean win.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Deacon of Demons said:


> I'm really not looking forward to this main event as one of 3 guys who should be no where near the title is gonna end the show as champ.
> 
> Rey - Just doesn't do it for me as WWE/World champ.
> 
> ...


go and masturbate on punk's topless pics.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHNNNNNNNNNN..."

And Ricardo is annoying?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love that Justin Roberts puts a "Yawn" in "John Cena".


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Venge™ said:


> You could always you know...turn it off.


I've watched 2 and a half hours of the tripe. Why stop now.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I really wish Daniel Bryan tore Justin Roberts head off.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena sucks.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena vs. Rey

No matter who wins. The ICW loses.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

lic05 said:


> He will and this forum will rage like never before. Oh man those sweet butthurt tears :yum:...


ADR is GOD..F the haters


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

highest pitched cheer in the fuckin universe


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Cena gonna pull a Hogan!


*Hogan Voice* You better believe it, brother.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Urrrgghhhh, listen to all those high-pitched squeals for Cena. Good God.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

magcynic said:


> Something will happen. There is no way they are going to have Rey pin Cena clean. It NEVER happens. That's what made Punk doing it at MITB so huge. There not gonna have Cena lose clean twice in a row and on RAW.


Wouldn't call it clean... Cena would won if McMahon hadn't come out...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rey is kissing the title goodbye.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm tuning into Raw next week JUST for that Diva Battle Royal. I expect it to be 25 minutes of high flying technical fun!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

think hhh screws cena cause of what happened to vince


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I don't understand who the kiddie marks are supposed to cheer for. Plus the adults are about to shit all over this one.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hearing Kelly Kelly's stupid high pitched theme followed by John Cena's stupid monotone trumpet theme actually convinced me to shove a pencil in my ear.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena will win, Punk will talk from the crowd saying how it's pointless because he has the real championship. Cena will say he should defend it. Looking forward to a WWE with two WWE Champions.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I've watched 2 and a half hours of the tripe. Why stop now.


Because you're not enjoying it, maybe.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Calling it now, Cena will win with low blow.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

How about CM Punk come in with Miz and other disgruntled workers and beat the hell out of Cena/Mysterio


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Now JR with a Voldemort reference. Let's go Punk...get in there!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Total Package said:


> And Ricardo is annoying?


:shocked:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a feeling this is gonna be a good match...


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I've watched 2 and a half hours of the tripe. Why stop now.


Well you're telling them they're doing something right by still watching.

BTW, that's terrible logic. "Hey, this shit is boring, I'll watch more"


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Rey to win, and then beat ADR when ADR tries cashing in... Book it.
> 
> *Though hopefully Diesel comes out with HHH and they just beat the crap out of Rey and Cena for no reason, starting a sick faction!* :ns


I said last week I was hoping for this, but with Cena being their "corporate champion"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Wouldn't call it clean... Cena would won if McMahon hadn't come out...


Punk had just hit the GTS when McMahon came out. Not like he was dominant.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena starts this mess by loosing to Punk and letting the WWE ttitle leave with Punk, Vince was going to fire him last week, now this week he gets a title rematch? Makes no sense!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Please, Eve needs to win that battle royal next week. This woman grows on me everytime I see her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Coldplay619 said:


> Cena sucks.


*I bet you just now made that up didn't ya.*


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Calling it now, Cena will win with low blow.


I can see Cena finally turning heel and getting DQ'd as RAW goes off air.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Heel turn, incoming.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Two super faces in one match, one with barely any moves in his arsenal and the other goes for spots every chance he gets.

I have no idea who to root for here...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Del Rio for the cash in tonight. Hopefully, we already know this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles chant :lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

magcynic said:


> I can see Cena finally turning heel and getting DQ'd as RAW goes off air.



Nah, there gonna save Cena turning heel for a PPV. It's too big for TV.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, even IF this were a PPV match, I just don't see how the could write it so Rey beats Cena. Cena can take a DDT to concrete, wtf is Rey gonna do? God, it looked like Cena had to lift Rey up to the top turnbuckle there.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

JStoner said:


> I said last week I was hoping for this, but with Cena being their "corporate champion"


Would be cool, but like someone mentioned, Cena winning clean I suppose would be lame because then it's like the match with Punk meant nothing... 

But if Cena wins by cheating over Rey because of something like that to become heel, then I could kinda get down with it...

CM Punk chant? LOL!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The fuck happened to the crowd? They don't know who to cheer for?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Mysterio wins and than he loses to del rio.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheNewBatista said:


> Top logic there. I have never mentioned Mysterio's name once. "we have differing opinions" - then why did you get your little panties in a bunch when I said I was enjoying raw? LOLZ I CAN SPLL LKE A WEETARD TAKIN THE PISS CZ IM SO FUNNY TROLOLOL. No. Shut up, stop complaining and man the fuck up.


Your exact words were "Lighten up guys and stop complaining" - This is where you told people to basically not have an opinion. "This Raw has been great, Mysterio winning the title. R-truth being awesome etc." - That is where you mentioned Mysterio. Thank You and sit down.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Shut up Lawler.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

BS, Y'all think it will be heel turn?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm, Cena Sucks chants not a surprise


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The CM Punk sheep are hilarious.*


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

If Cena were to go heel now it would be the biggest pop he's gotten in at least a year.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

the difference in pitches with the Cena/Cena Sucks chants never fails to amuse me.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

At least JR is back


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Nah, there gonna save Cena turning heel for a PPV. It's too big for TV.


True. I really hope it comes soon, though. I like rooting for heels.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This just came to my head.

"LET'S GO CENA!" then the haters say "CM PUNK"


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is broing...


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

How is the crowd chanting Cena sucks and lets go Cena a controversy? LoL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate this match.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Please, Eve needs to win that battle royal next week. This woman grows on me everytime I see her.


Something else grows on me when I see her....eh?......eh?....EH?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn Cena needs to stop beating up lil jimmys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ all this heel turn talk.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I bet Del Rio cashes in after this match.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy shit that was a hard clothesline.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I HATE Rey's voice when getting beat up, it's 1000000 times worse than Kelly Kelly's.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

STILL a Cena sucks chant after he got rehired. This company just doesn't get it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fuck all the whiny bullshit, this is a good match.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The only way I can see Cena turning is if somehow he gets screwed out of the title, the fans cheer for Rey and he supposidly gets pissed that the fans turned on him.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TripleT said:


> Something else grows on me when I see her....eh?......eh?....EH?


The urge to change channel?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm kinda liking this match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Classic "Lets go Cena" "Cena sucks" chants.

"Lets go Cena" chants are soo pitched it looks like they are chanting "Ets go iiina" fpalm


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk to appear in the crowd with a megaphone.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Your exact words were "Lighten up guys and stop complaining" - This is where you told people to basically not have an opinion. "This Raw has been great, Mysterio winning the title. R-truth being awesome etc." - That is where you mentioned Mysterio. Thank You and sit down.


Okay, apologies. No, "don't have an opinion" is not the same as stop complaining. It's not even close. And sorry again, I did say Mysterio but I never said I was a fan of his or anything of the sort. I just said I was happy. And you got annoyed. Like I said, unbunch your panties man up and enjoy the show or grow up and shut up.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

watching porn is 1000x better than this


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> lol @ all this heel turn talk.


Cena won't turn heel I don't think... Look at him every week talking about how he is doing what he loves and for the fans...

Anyone ever notice that Cena can only lift his right shoulder when he kicks out of pins? It looks so awkward but the dude NEVER raises his left shoulder first... Always his right.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If ADR cashes in withOUT Ricardo announcing the victory, I will be so pissed off you have no idea.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Punk to appear in the crowd with a megaphone.


Eating a WWE ice cream bar.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> the difference in pitches with the Cena/Cena Sucks chants never fails to amuse me.


*I think it works in Cena's favor. Cena gets the kids and females... anyone else gets the males. I mean it's cool if you are into men loving you and all... that could be someone's thing I suppose.*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

How will Cena overcome the odds of fighting someone who overcomes the odds?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"These guys are the best at what they do."

King just gets worse and worse.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> lol @ all this heel turn talk.


Are you implying that the top guy in WWE ISN'T going to turn heel on a random episode of Raw in a match with a 1 hour build up?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This just came to my head.
> 
> "LET'S GO CENA!" then the haters say "CM PUNK"


It's always hard to tell though. 
Like at MITB you couldn't tell if it was CM Punk or Cena Sucks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, does this take the cake for the worst Raw in recent memory? Mysterio is probably the most undeserving Champion in quite some time... Seeing him with the belt embarrasses me worse than when he had that sympathy reign.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah right King.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena's not winning anyways. He's not in routine.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

EMERALD FLOSION


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn I'm glad JR is back foreal now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lets go cena


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

This Raw has been abysmal.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, well at least I have JR commentating.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

COMBO BREAKER! Rey broke the 5 moves of doom.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Cinco moves of doom!!!


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess Cena can stick the "overcoming the odds against a luchadore" feather in his cap after tonight.


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Cena's not winning anyways. He's not in routine.


+1 a man who knows wrestling.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Taking a page out of Cena's book"

It isn't a very big book.


----------



## Gringo-Killer (Mar 25, 2009)

king sucks


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think it works in Cena's favor. Cena gets the kids and females... anyone else gets the males. I mean it's cool if you are into men loving you and all... that could be someone's thing I suppose.*


It's ok for Cena to have sheep, but not CM Punk. Hmm, imagine that. An Internet forum with various opinions.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

How did Rey know that was coming?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Please... swerve... happen... the ending of this match depends on you!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Fuck all the whiny bullshit, this is a good match.


The IWC Doesn't Care about Wrestling remember


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

scrilla said:


> damn I'm glad JR is back foreal now.


Me too.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Here comes the counter of the FU.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena not throwing punches


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fuck. King said vintage.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This RAW has been awful, horrible, boring, etc. = I'm mad because Punk hasn't showed up.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*I LOVE YOU POP.*


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice to have JR back on the mic. King and JR have good chemistry.  Lawler is better with JR!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

They're actually gonna put Rey over Cena clean???? I'm confused. Why hasn't Cena won yet?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a damn good match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JR just makes everything better.

And this is a great match....no lie.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This match hasn't been too bad


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena for the nipple bite!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think it works in Cena's favor. Cena gets the kids and females... anyone else gets the males. I mean it's cool if you are into men loving you and all... that could be someone's thing I suppose.*


If you're looking at it like that, it's distressing that Cena enjoys having kids loving him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it me or does Cena seem off tonight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena with the chain wrestling, I think the PWI 5 star rating must have gone to his head.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

this match is fucking terrible


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope this match has a clean finish. Doubtful it will end that way though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

JR makes Raw so much fucking better.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

perro said:


> The IWC Doesn't Care about Wrestling remember


i care about wrestling


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

lic05 said:


> This RAW has been awful, horrible, boring, etc. = I'm mad because Punk hasn't showed up.


when did you start watching wwe. 2010? just watch the show nobody cares what you think


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> So, does this take the cake for the worst Raw in recent memory? Mysterio is probably the most undeserving Champion in quite some time... Seeing him with the belt embarrasses me worse than when he had that sympathy reign.


Undeserving? You put the belt on a guy 'cause he draws money. The only person who compares to him in that area is John Cena.

Thank God you aren't running the WWE.

Plus, everyone knows Punk is the real Champ so chill the fuck out and pull your thong out of your ass!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena eats padding


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match so far


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Rey gets so much hate, but he put on two good matches tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> If you're looking at it like that, it's distressing that Cena enjoys having kids loving him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welp, time for Daily Show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

nukeinyourhair said:


> It's ok for Cena to have sheep, but not CM Punk. Hmm, imagine that. An Internet forum with various opinions.


*And what does that have to do with my post you quoted? Nothing that I can think of. Cena sheep are hilarious too.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha Rey with the STFU on Cena, classic!!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Wasn't he still on probation by Vince? Whatever happened to that storyline?


He went onto Raw to complain about Bret coming back to WWE. They just forgot about i guess


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

REY STF WTF


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Mysterio looks so funny doing the STF


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay. I marked for Rey doing the STF.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao

Cena trololed.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

what the fuck.. mysterio with the stf? :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rey with an STF: NICE!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao Mysterio STF


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

We need to see Cena do a 619!! hahaa I would mark for that


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And people wanted this at Summerslam? 

Wow, Mysterio is doing the fucking move better than Cena ever has. And it still looks awful.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I would mark out for a tap out. LOL


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That was awesome.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rey with the STF lmfao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rey does a better STF than Cena has done in 5 years lol


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Rey's stfu.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh this looks so painful


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't understand what Rey Rey is doing there. Is he cuddling him or something?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rey with the STFU! Tap Cena Tap!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god Rey does the STF worse than Cena.......i didn't think that was possible


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Great match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Fuck the haters. THIS is an awesome spot.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL. Batista couldn't make Cena quit, wtf is Rey gonna do?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

STF from Rey :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i bet that stfu did not hurt.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Did Cena just seriously no-sell is own move?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome match.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

At least Jerry admits that Cena is like superman.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Haven't seen a stolen finisher for a while this really is going old school!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf cena sold something


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Botched?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RAY..ASK HIM

King...Cena's like superman here...hmmm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HAHA, Rey using STF

Mark out!!!


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you joking me Rey's legs aren't even locked and his arms are around Cena's chin...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

lol @ stf


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Cena's like Superman here!"

Finally King got something right.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena completely no-sold that STF! Lol! Decent match otherwise.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, how will Cena's knee give out from Mysterio? Rey's matches, consistently making no sense...


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

decent match so far stop complaining.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"Cena's like Superman here"

LOL, shameless.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A damn good match, like I knew it would be.


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Lawler calling Cena "Superman." Heh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm waiting for Punk.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cena, first guy I've ever seen block Reys dolphin splash thingy...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn good match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't stand either man tbh but this is a good match.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

This match is really good - haters gonna hate.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Really JR its a WWE championship match thanks for the reminder. PS I love JR Really.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BOTCH!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena and Rey both being hurt makes it likely ADR will be attacking the winner.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great match.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

The match has been pretty good, the no sell wasn't though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RemoteControlled said:


> Are you joking me Rey's legs aren't even locked and his arms are around Cena's chin...


Cena's leg was on the mat, too. :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

John Cena is hurt


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty good match so far. Seems like Cena is finally taking into account this "Five moves of doom" criticism


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That botch looked bad.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

THE FUCK CENA. You just nearly fucked Rey up.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Cena is doing the vast majority of the work here.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That was a VERY sloppy powerbomb, could have broken his neck. Horrible from Cena.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

classic iwc morons.,

they want wrestling, wrestling and wrestling..

when wwe give one, they bitch about it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botch


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Good thing Rey twisted, almost buh bye neck.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

we want punk


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rey Mysterio could have taken a great bump to sell the powerbomb, but he made it look totally stupid.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

that looked like a mistake? Rey landed so weird...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

horrible move


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

lol @iwc thinking it could do better in calling a wwe mnr


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Cena fucking flatten Rey.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was scary. Rey coulda been killed there.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

motherFUCK the haters, this is a GOOD MATCH...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shit that was a horrible powerbomb. Could have broken Rey's Neck


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone's picked up on this yet in this thread, they probably have, but the night after Survivor Series there was 2 WWE Title matches in the same night, Orton vs Barrett and Orton vs Miz. First time there's ever been 2 title matches in one night. lolwut?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

note to Lawler: Rey isn't a young man! He's like 40!


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

This is actually better than the Miz vs rey at the top of the show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God, stop hating, nothing can please you for god's sake.

This match has been damn good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This match is.. BOTCHAMANIA 181.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When neither wrestler can wrestle, just turn it into a spotfest. Typical.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know what people are complaining about, I think this has been a great Raw


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

match is pretty awesome, and i'm not surprised


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

what a awful match


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

This is stupid. If you take into account Cena's "power level" from previous matches, there is no way Rey would even stand a chance yet here we are. Fuck you WWE. Finally, Cena wins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, we all said it would happen.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Overcame all the odds.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

......................


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

GAY


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

LOL, Rey screwed... So dumb!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

NEW CHAMP CENA


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

a 11 time champ.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

wata JOKE


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol what a bullshit ending.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck this goddamn company. :side:

Good match though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn. And it ends just like that.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena won.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the story here is that if Rey hadn't wrestled earlier, he probably would have beat Cena by now. 

Aw FUCK A DOODLE DOO!!!! Cena back on top yo!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wtf no no no


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL GAYGAYGAY. Here comes Taco Bell Rio.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS! CENAAAAAAA!!!11


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought WWE was different now... time to stop watching again.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

CENA!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

................


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Those kids just made my ears bleed


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I'm glad that Mysterio is not Champion now, and hopefully he is never seen again.... But seriously?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol Really?Botch-Cena WWE Champion
Fuck this.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

smh


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

yeah.. what the fuck...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OHHHH WOW


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woot

anyone but Rey


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice no selling...again. The 1 hour title hold was crap TBH.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow this is complete BS what was the point of CM Punk/Cena??/


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fucking bullshit

New era my ass


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good match


Poor Rey never getting his due....


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

2 fucking weeks and he's already champion again.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yaaaaaa.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cash in on this fuckin' chode, ADR. SAVE US!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

woooooo cena the new champ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn good match


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And everything goes back to normal :|


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

11x ?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IN B4 CRASH


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk's gone, and Cena's the new champion.

Hoo-rah.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that was a good match, but this feels like a 1999 episode of Nitro with all the title changes.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

so what was the point in Rey winning a tournament, then winning the title, but loses it to Cena on the same night?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena to call that belt not real. He's going to ask for Punk to be resigned next week.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

11 time world champion, John Cena.

Fuck my life.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

lol

this is so stupid its comical

how long till wwe actually realizes everyone over the age of 12 hates mysterio and cena


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Gimmmmeeee a fucking break!!!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Bah same ol' shit. Is there some contract stipulation Cena can't be without a belt for 2 weeks?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, thanks Rey for handing me the title back.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How many Cena title reigns is that? Are we into the 400s?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

JOHN! YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE HIS FRIEND


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

gotta be fuckin kiddin me..............


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh look RAW is going to end on time...NEVERMIND


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Cult of Ghetto Anthony!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was a good match, but that Punk guy's still the champ!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CM PUNK ROH THEME SONG WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What the hell?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I LIKE!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

In Living Colour!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WTF!


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

Where the hell is Del Rio????


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> I don't know what people are complaining about, I think this has been a great Raw


 The problem is that if RAW goes off the air, this whole episode will be pointless.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

PUNK!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

PUNK


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank God


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YES!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CM Punk yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## petezjunior (Mar 19, 2008)

here comes iwc!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fanboys got what they want.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor rey


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

YES PUNK


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

HAHAHA FUNNY CHIT BUT PERFECT SETUP FOR CM PUNK'S RETURN


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OH MY FUCKING GOD HES HERE OMFG


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS SO F'N AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
YEEHKSDSKAJKGUKQJHRGKLJARSKJGKUERJUKTGJ


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

PUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy shit Punks ROH theme


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JESUS HAS RISEN.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> we want punk


There he is


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

PUNK


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Cena is now an 11 time champion!

OMFG ITS PUNK!


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

oh god yes


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Punk in the house!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

PUNK? LOL!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh.my.fucking.god.
He's really using that music. I am sploooging. I never thought I'd hear this again.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

HE IS BACK


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Forum explosion imminent


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

PUNK! MARK OUT FOR HIS MUSIC AND HIS PRESENCE!!! !! AHAHHAHAHEHWHWEHHWEHWWE


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

FORUMMM CRASH!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What does Punk get for getting fired? A new tron and a new shirt.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*died*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Punk mindgames until Summerslam? Or this his new theme? Can't tell if it's made to make fun of Cena or be his.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh my God what an awesome theme!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

MY BOY CM PUNK SON


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. CM PUNK: Give me your thunder Cena!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

nevermind. I just got an erection.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk is back! what a glorious night!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'M FUCKING SHAKING!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. ROH THEME!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk is back, huh, great music as well for the Savior.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CULT OF PERSONALITY?!?! CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I CAME


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I WANT THAT SHIRT


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*AWESOME* choice of Entrance music!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ROH THEME!!! OMG MARK OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This match was more of a 5 star match than the one with CM Punk

btw, what's with the crappy ass music for Punk :no:


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

PUNK <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Killswitch was better, but COC ain't bad.

long live Punk.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Had to happen this way of course. Great booking so far.


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

Why is this forum still up?

Crash in 3..2..1..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Never thought I'd fucking hear this again. Wow.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Wow this is great Punk>Cena.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Now wtf.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Great theme too


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm totally buying Summerslam now and not streaming it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow... This is enough reason to go to Raw next week.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Lololol at the people who thought Punk would actually leave WWE for ROH.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wow

Punk's old music!


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

That made me happy!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk just outpopped the top guy.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk + Cult of Personality= Splooge


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

H.O.L.Y F.U.C.K !!!


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not diggin the cult of personality theme for Punk. But still OMFG PUNKKKK. Good match by Cena and Rey too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

he still has the shirt!!!!!!
IT MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSTT GO ON SALE!!!!!
Love that he's coming out to "Cult of Personality" that so f'n sick!!!!!!!!!!!!
When was the last time WWE had a popular song as someone's theme song??????????

I'm so f'n pumped right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is so awesome!!!!
HHH resigned him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not even excited about Punk showing up...it's the music. Wow.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

WHAT AN EPIC ENDING!!!!!

BREAKING REVIEW: WWE Raw 7/25 Crowning a New Champion (and then some) Review!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

That may have saved this RAW. Cliffhanger for next week. I hope I'm allowed to say. I hope it's OK that I'm excited about a CM Punk storyline.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

kill switch engage> tonights gay shit


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CM Punk entering a WWE arena to Cult of Personality is just...IDon'tEvenFuckingKnow. WOW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

From what I've seen tonight. Raw was great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Love that he is using his old roh theme, an awesome Raw btw.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Punk is the greatest of all time.
I love him.
FUCK YEAH.!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I swear to god I thought Austin, for some reason, was coming out.

PUNK FOR THE WIN! He just owned Cena with that title raise. Summerslam, shit is going down.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was sexy as hell


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

that ending made raw worth watching.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If he used Miseria Cantare...would have died.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

An incredibly fitting song for CM Punk's character.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

Wish they would've used this instead: 






Although "Cult of Personalty” does fit his current character perfectly, so whatever.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk!CM Punk!CM Punk!CM Punk!Fuck yeah.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

this.. makes me happy


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuck this new shit.

THIS FIRE BURNS ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on, there should've been more in that confrontation than that..


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

As much as I like This Fire Burns, Cult of Personality suits CM Punk more now. Loving Punk out popping Cena too!

What an EPIC ending bring on Summerslam!!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

CM "Database Error" Punk


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I guarantee if Punks theme started instead of the cult of personality the crowd would have had a greater pop, but oh well so happy to see punk on raw


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Who is the wwe world champion?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

sayanything6986 said:


> I am not diggin the cult of personality theme for Punk. But still OMFG PUNKKKK. Good match by Cena and Rey too.


Fuck off Cult of Personality was EPIC.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction for punk lol......


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, who here knew it was Punk when the music hit?

Probably only us Indy Marks.

I went fucking mad. Not marked that much since, well, eight days ago.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr Talley said:


> Fuck this new shit.
> 
> THIS FIRE BURNS ALWAYS!!!!


New? the fuck you smokin bro?

I marked. Never thought I'd hear Cult of Personality on a WWE show.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

That was a pretty crappy RAW.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk lol......


Stop trolling, he got the second biggest pop of the night after Cena.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cult of Personality... NOW it's a summer of Punk


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> What does Punk get for getting fired? A new tron and a new shirt.


he wasn't fired and he had the shirt at the MITB PPV

it's not that hard to keep up people, lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, thanks Punk for fucking up the forum.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk lol......


people were shocked? i know i was.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Epic, to see CM Punk bring back "Cult of Personality".


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk lol......


pop was huge and he outpopped Cena when he raised the title. you should get your hearing checked


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

OMFQWTFBBQ!!!!! Seriously though, I'm not at all familiar with CM Punk and his ROH days, so when Cult of Personality started playing I was like, "WTF is this?" But I MARKED THE FUCK OUT WHEN I SAW CM PUNK AT THE TOP OF THE RAMP!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, now that Punk is staying, we're gonna have to do something about this fucking database. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BTW, Cena's reaction at the end when he realized Punk got a grander pop for raising his title was interesting.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena broke the forums, like he always does... !


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

So let me get this right..this whole CM Punk shoot angle and all of that was just to create a Title vs Title Ladder Match at Summerslam so they could put Cena over stronger than ever before. That's it? Just bury and any and everybody so Cena can be like Stone Cold and Hulk Hogan in one? Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

My cock is still jizzing


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That Raw wasn't the best all the way through, but that ending was EPIC city! 


BREAKING REVIEW: WWE Raw Crowning a New Champion July 25th


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the cameras were shakign when punk held the title up thats how loud the place got


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

And now that Punk is back, his new shirts go on sale shortly and we all laugh at the people who spent hundreds of dollars on eBay because they thought they would never get the chance again.


----------



## N-como (Apr 25, 2011)

MasterGoGo said:


> people were shocked? i know i was.


Maybe because of the music, everyone seemed confused


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DeeCee said:


> So, who here knew it was Punk when the music hit?
> 
> Probably only us Indy Marks.
> 
> I went fucking mad. Not marked that much since, well, eight days ago.



I did and I'm not fucking embarrassed to say that. :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Well I guess that means after Summerslam Punk is gone


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

show was great loved it wwe is on a roll and most sites have giving it great marks which shows that the show was pretty fucking amazing cm punk is awesome what an ending


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Epic ending. Love that theme for Punk, if anything can replace Killswitch, it's that. So perfect for him.

Just noticed Cena saying when the music hit "that's not Alberto". Nice touch John.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

i thought we were gonna c loads of roh lads hit the ring.....but wat i wanna know is

whats in it for cm punk having a rematch? wrestlers dont seem to care bout money in storyline terms sooooo.
if he wins again and does a legger do wwe just make a new belt or something and sweep the 2 belts they no longer have under the rug. the summerslam match will have to be really unreal with a outrageous crazy ending to make me care coz i just dont get it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> New? the fuck you smokin bro?
> 
> I marked. Never thought I'd hear Cult of Personality on a WWE show.


Exactly!
The fact they're letting Punk go with his old theme (a very popular song at that) shows how much they're finally investing in him!
I'm beyond pumped up!

I keep rewatching it and watching it
John Cena:
"That's not Alberto!!!"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz truth angry at new regime maybe forshadowing Team Vince Vs Team Triple H.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

UMAD CENATION?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk lol......


Get your hearing checked, kid. There was a big pop for Punk and when they both lifted the belts, Punk got the better reaction. 

I'm a little fucking pissed off that they fucked over Rey and went right back to the old status quo of having Cena as the champ. Cena needs to drop the belt and stay out of the spotlight for a while.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

would have preferred him off of raw for longer but they were never going to be able to hold off on this. rey/cena owned too.



Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk lol......


agreed. that's why when he and cena took turns holding the title up his pop was bigger.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

When I heard Punk's ROH theme, omg I marked like a mother fucker.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I came when Cult of Personality hit. Loving the new titantron, the t-shirt, the pop he got when he raised the belt. Just epic.

This Fire Burns was a fucking great theme and I loved it, but Cult of Personality and Miseria Cantare are better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, now that Punk is staying, we're gonna have to do something about this fucking database. This is getting ridiculous.


Eve booty shaking and Maryse stinkface broke the board. Zack Ryder broke the board. JR broke the board. Hell, if Evan Bourne had won he would have too.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Punk = Database Error. Sooooooo good. Started jumping up and down cheering when he walked out onto the stage. The ending was perfect, just enough of a tease to leave his wondering what will happen next week.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

what a match
what a return wel


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, now that Punk is staying, we're gonna have to do something about this fucking database. This is getting ridiculous.


This. The forum's a fail. 

Punk's reaction wasn't as big as I was expecting considering the chants they had going for him earlier. Fuck, I think Morrison might've gotten a bigger reaction, which is unfortunate.

Still a nice reaction though, especially when they were raising the belts.


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

As soon as "Cult of Personality" hit i was shouting "ITS PUNK ITS PUNK ITS FUCKING PUNK" love it! His tee really needs to go on sale as well, will definitely buy that!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk lol......


Might wanna get your fucking ears checked kid. Place went nuts for Punk, and he outpopped Cena when he raised his title.



DeeCee said:


> So, who here knew it was Punk when the music hit?
> 
> Probably only us Indy Marks.
> 
> I went fucking mad. Not marked that much since, well, eight days ago.


When the music hit, I lost it. Never, ever thought I'd hear him come out to Cult of Personality again.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punk shut the whole forum down. Not even Crash but literally got them to shut it down for a few mins :lmao 

Anyway really good and simple ending from WWE. Never expected Punk to be back so soon though thought they would strech this storyline out a bit more.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Never thought I'd hear Cult of Personality on a WWE show.


Already heard it on one. Austin HOF tribute video, and that was equally as epic.

Perfect theme for those guys. PERFECT.

Anyone see the titantron? Flicking between Punk and JFK? Brilliance.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> So let me get this right..this whole CM Punk shoot angle and all of that was just to create a Title vs Title Ladder Match at Summerslam so they could put Cena over stronger than ever before. That's it? Just bury and any and everybody so Cena can be like Stone Cold and Hulk Hogan in one? Fucking disgraceful.


It's disgraceful that we actually have people make jokes like these during times like these.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DeeCee said:


> So, who here knew it was Punk when the music hit?
> 
> Probably only us Indy Marks.
> 
> I went fucking mad. Not marked that much since, well, eight days ago.


I don't know shit about the Indy's but I knew it was Punk since it would make absolutely no sense for it to be anyone else.

Funny how his leaving storyline lasted all of 1 Raw, and he comes back the second they announce a new champion. Cena should just lay down his belt and face Punk as the challenger but knowing WWE it'll be a Champion vs Champion match which is lame.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

I LOVE PUNKS NEW THEME!! The guitars in the beginning will cause massive pops all over the world.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> BTW, Cena's reaction at the end when he realized Punk got a grander pop for raising his title was interesting.


Yeah, it's like he finally realized he's not "the one" anymore. 
This is going to be so great!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bet those people who bought the 500 dollar ebay shirts want their money back.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Helldarado said:


> That was a pretty crappy RAW.


Attention Bitchy Whining Hatters

If You Didn't Like That Raw then You need TO GTFO cause nothing the WWE will ever Please You


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I marked like a fucking little bitch hearing Cult of Personality again. Oh my God. Nuts. 

Part of me wanted him to be gone longer, but fuck it. Thank God for CM Punk.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Great to see Punk back. Awesome new theme and a near guarantee that his shirt will be sold on WWE.com.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> BTW, Cena's reaction at the end when he realized Punk got a grander pop for raising his title was interesting.


Lol, his expression was pretty grand.


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I marked like a fucking little bitch hearing Cult of Personality again. Oh my God. Nuts.
> 
> Part of me wanted him to be gone longer, but fuck it. *Thank God for CM Punk.*


This.


----------



## deanmw (Jun 28, 2011)

I had no idea that was Punk's old entrance. Fantastic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Punker is a WF assassin, I swear.

That ending was pretty god damn swell.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

oh god all of the hipster douchebags

"I KNEW IT WUZ DA PUNK B4 U. ITZ HIZ OLD THEME U NOOB OMG U SHOULD KNO DAT IM SO KEWL I KNEW IT"


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I marked like a fucking little bitch hearing Cult of Personality again. Oh my God. Nuts.


Same. Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok so THIS was the blockbuster return that HHH said(lol bury morrison and JR)

and he rebooked cena vs rey becasue he new cena would win?

I buy it, 
regreting not buying Summerslam tickets


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

exile123 said:


> Get your hearing checked, kid. There was a big pop for Punk and when they both lifted the belts, Punk got the better reaction.
> 
> I'm a little fucking pissed off that they fucked over Rey *and went right back to the old status quo* of having Cena as the champ. Cena needs to drop the belt and stay out of the spotlight for a while.



And Rey being in the main event scene isn't the status quo? Get your brain checked, kid.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Great fucking RAW with some very solid matches. Punk ftw!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty awesome theme Punk came out too. 

Punk's title makes Cena's title look like it was brought from Toys R Us.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gresty said:


>


:lmao at Gresty's video. I was saying the same shit when i saw Cena win.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk coming out was a shocker for sure. So he got a new theme? Does this mean the ROH invasion is imminent?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that look on Punk's face after Cena raised up the belt was like... "watch this son"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

XxPunkxX said:


> It's disgraceful that we actually have people make jokes like these during times like these.


Nah it's just trolls being trolls. Best thing to do is ignore them and deprive them of the attention they crave so much. When you see their posts either chuckle, meh, or yawn and move on.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> Attention Bitchy Whining Hatters
> 
> If You Didn't Like That Raw then You need TO GTFO cause nothing the WWE will ever Please You


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't help but laugh at Rey's reign lasting less than 2 hours.

Punk's staying for sure...new shirt and now a new tron (old music yes, still new tron though)? Definitely staying.

What happens next should be interesting. Hopefully Punk goes over Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Punk v Cena is like Razor v HBK... Real champ v Fake Champ.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

perro said:


> Attention Bitchy Whining Hatters
> 
> If You Didn't Like That Raw then You need TO GTFO cause nothing the WWE will ever Please You


Attention: I'm allowed to have an opinion, so quit talking shit behind a keyboard homeboy.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

dont kno if its been said but i see since theres 2 champs whoever wins between them new title belt then..if not then then i dont see it coming anytime soon lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kids that boo Punk should be kicked out of the arena and beaten by their parents.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

scrilla said:


> that look on Punk's face after Cena raised up the belt was like... "watch this son"


That was the shit! CM Punk > Cena.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

AWESOME!

I do love "This Fire Burns", but Punk coming in to "Cult of Personality" was pretty damn fitting.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk def got the bigger pop during the raising of the belts.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

i hate to break it to you cm punk stans but cm punk got less of a pop then michale cole ..... he did however get a huge pop when he raised the bell


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

what a load of gay but they managed to make me want to tune in next week so theyve done their job. absolutely terrible raw tho...well not terrible just same old same old


and initially punk got absolutely barely any reaction


punk had to say something that just didnt make sense


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

MMN said:


> Kids that boo Punk should be kicked out of the arena and beaten by their parents.


Little kids who boo someone who has been heel forever should be kicked out of the arena and beaten?

Yo bro, wrestling isnt real. Relax. Kids cheer good guys and boo bad guys.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome ending. I never knew Punk had such an epic theme song back in his indy days. It's a refreshing change I guess.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so what now ? champion vs champion match ? a ladder match on summerslam ? in which cena wins then alberto del rio cashes in and wins the title ?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

At the end of the show Punk was like "your title is fake, son."


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Helldarado said:


> Attention: I'm allowed to have an opinion, so quit talking shit behind a keyboard homeboy.


You just said "homeboy". Let that resonate.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I wanted him be gone longer too but I marked out when he came out, however I prefer the "This Fire Burns" theme more than "Cult of Personality"


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I like Punk bringing back the Living Colour.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Who is walking out of Summerslam undisputed WWE champion?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


>


Bow down to the best wrestling theme of all time!!!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

So...does Mysterio get a rematch or what?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*THEN WHO WAS CHAMPION?*

This SummerSlam ME is going to have the best buildup in *years.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Incidentally, Cult of Personality would make perfect sense as the theme song for say... the leader of a faction. A faction perhaps consisting of - say - the man who tweeted this tonight.



> Like mussolini and kennedy #raw #twitterwillexplode


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Best part of the night was CM Punk coming out to Cult of Personality. Jim Ross is an honorable mention too and Kelly's still hot. Everything else was shit as usual.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone that says Raw wasn't a good show clearly has their expectations way too high. Raw was good tonight. Mysterio gave us two quality matches (along with his opponents) and we had a great Triple H segment.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

mayobk said:


> i hate to break it to you cm punk stans but cm punk got less of a pop then michale cole ..... he did however get a huge pop when he raised the bell


Because it was an old Punk theme from ROH. People didn't know this so they had no idea what the hell was going on until he walked out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i love the cult of personality song so much


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> I swear to god I thought Austin, for some reason, was coming out.
> 
> PUNK FOR THE WIN! He just owned Cena with that title raise. Summerslam, shit is going down.


Despite the fact that it wasn't Austin, it felt like Austin. That's how poignant that moment was.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Helldarado said:


> Attention: I'm allowed to have an opinion, so quit talking shit behind a keyboard homeboy.


i am not talking shit nor telling u not to have an opinion

That Raw was as Good as a Raw can be, u dont like it then u should fine a different way to spend your Monday night


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ass Invader said:


> Punk coming out was a shocker for sure. So he got a new theme? Does this mean the ROH invasion is imminent?


Bryan Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Radio this morning spoke of PWG possibly writing out Claudio Castagnoli and Chris Hero as they are possibly going to WWE. If they did a ROH stable I'd be marking out like a mother.

And to clarify this is of course a RUMOR.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk came out in his wrestling gear

SO who do you think he wrestled. Cena or Rey


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

After that episode of RAW, I have four words for ya:

*THE WWE IS BACK!*


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else said. I wish he would have stayed out longer but he is too over right now and you can't let him stay away for too long. Hopefully they make him go over cena again at summerslam. This website would shut down forever lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

perro said:


> Attention Bitchy Whining Hatters
> 
> If You Didn't Like That Raw then You need TO GTFO cause nothing the WWE will ever Please You


What was so great about this show?

Boring matches, predictable, one-dimensional booking, SuperCena, and the MITB ppv means nothing with Punk returning only one week later. You see what's coming: SuperCena over Punk at SS. 

Tonight would have been the perfect night for a huge swerve, or something completely out of the ordinary. Have Trips call out the entire roster to end the brand split. But instead we're about to go back to "normal". Hope I'm wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> mikethemiz The Miz
> Oooooo...Punk and Cena. Triple H's new WWE seems a hell of a lot like the old one. Yeah I got two words for ya...


Hope Miz can keep this edge to his character. Could work wonders.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Can you imagine if he came out to Miseria Cantare and the whole arena started chanting along with it?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lic05 said:


> *THEN WHO WAS CHAMPION?*
> 
> This SummerSlam ME is going to have the best buildup in *years.*


Best since....the last Summerslam main event with Punk (culmination of Punk/Hardy feud in '09).


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the guy you want to support at WM 28? A guy that wins and wins and wins and wins with NO doubt of losing? Just holding the titles hostage and making this show more predictable than any soap opera I've ever seen. CM Punk was built up just to lose to Cena at Summerslam. Even after his shoot promo that turned the industry upside down...all of that shit..just to put over Cena's wack boring ass.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk is officially back!!! And now he's using his old ROH theme! I fucking love it! WWE didn't fuck up this storyline at all. No. They just made it better. I love it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Despite the fact that it wasn't Austin, it felt like Austin. That's how poignant that moment was.


Wouldn't go that far... The dude is building his legacy now... Hope he doesn't ruin it and then one day we can compare him to SCSA!


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

jesus some people will like anything once the wwe allows a few wrestling matches, what was the point in any of them? waste of time and boring absolutely shocking waste of 2 hours. very poor. i want to see wrestling in ppvs, i want storylines on raw


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I unfortunately did not get a chance to watch RAW, but just from going by the spoilers, it sounds fairly underwhelming. Some of you seem to think otherwise though so I'll give it a fair shot.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

1005 people viewing the Raw board, a 20 minute forum crash and the first time I've personally seen "We'll be back in a few minutes.".

Seems Raw may have peaked peoples interests


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I WENT FUCKING INSANE FOR PUNK'S ROH TITLE REIGN MUSIC!!!!


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> So let me get this right..this whole CM Punk shoot angle and all of that was just to create a Title vs Title Ladder Match at Summerslam so they could put Cena over stronger than ever before. That's it? Just bury and any and everybody so Cena can be like Stone Cold and Hulk Hogan in one? Fucking disgraceful.


I Pray that this is because a new beginning........and not that stuff you said....PLEASE HHH PLEASE HHH...


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> I agree with what everyone else said. I wish he would have stayed out longer but he is too over right now and you can't let him stay away for too long. Hopefully they make him go over cena again at summerslam. This website would shut down forever lol


I think the entire fucking internet would be destroyed.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Although 2 hours of RAW were boring and pretty meaningless, at least Punk returned to continue his story. The SS main event should be huge.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

oh man CM Punk is gonna be crashing this Forum for a while


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> Because it was an old Punk theme from ROH. People didn't know this so they had no idea what the hell was going on until he walked out.


word


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk made Cena look like a irrelevant little bitch and it was brilliant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt Reptar said:


> Can you imagine if he came out to Miseria Cantare and the whole arena started chanting along with it?


Would have died..the crowd wouldn't have, though. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I unfortunately did not get a chance to watch RAW, but just from going by the spoilers, it sounds fairly underwhelming. Some of you seem to think otherwise though so I'll give it a fair shot.


Now granted, I haven't seen the entire show but from what I saw, I enjoyed.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

loved the ending, john cena is such an ass, i hate watching him wrestle


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Soooooo, what happens to the New Nexus?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! They really followed through on the whole "Punk and Cena are gone" thing, didn't they. Glad I didn't watch tbh. Youtube clips are always easier to put up with.

Oh well, Cult of Personality being used in WWE is an awesome surprise. There's hope for Final Countdown yet. It all adds up to more attention for ROH too. Always thought that the AFI theme was much better, though.

JR returning is good. It just shows you that WWE know exactly what everyone wants and deliberately do other shit because Vinnie Mac is a miserable cunt.

Anything else worth Youtubing?



PacoAwesome said:


> so what was the point in Rey winning a tournament, then winning the title, but loses it to Cena on the same night?


Typical dumb-as-fuck booking. It took them a week to turn me off the whole thing, with their lazy, on-the-fly decisions. For all of the cool little Punk moments, WWE haven't done anywhere near what they could have done, with this whole angle.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I feel bad for little Rey, the guy don't deserve this cruelty!

Of course I'm happy for Punk's comeback but Rey is probably a little embarrassed.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I unfortunately did not get a chance to watch RAW, but just from going by the spoilers, it sounds fairly underwhelming. Some of you seem to think otherwise though so I'll give it a fair shot.


Triple H's segment was :lmao
Cena/Rey was a good match
the ending was just epic

rest of it was typical Raw though.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I enjoyed tonight’s Raw far more than I did last week’s show.

Mysterio/Miz was good. I take it Vince was upset about Obama doing a speech head to head with Raw. That got a tad distracting after a while. I’m glad that unlike basically every other match in the tournament, the finals went more than 5 minutes. I’m also glad Del Rio didn’t cash in and win the belt. That would have made the whole tournament seem pretty pointless. Of course they had another chance to do that later in the night.

Ziggler/Bourne was fine for the time it got.

The Keystone Light vignette was pretty bad. The Divas match may not have been good, but it was far better than last week’s horrible 1-minute 14-woman tag where Rosa wrestled the entire match. It’s been a week, and I still can’t figure that one out.

I thought the Triple H promo was pretty good all things considered. So not only did Cena appear on Raw and not get fired the night after losing a title match where the stip was that if he lost, he was fired, but he got a title shot the next week? And they wonder why nobody buys their stips. At least JR is back. Morrison’s return was nice too. I look forward to him continuing his feud with Truth.

Hey Zack Ryder appeared on Raw and won a match. Why couldn’t the Lawler/Cole Mania match been booked more like that?

The main event was really good though Cena winning the belt back pretty much rendered the tournament and much of the last two weeks kind of pointless. Punk returning and to Cult of Personality was cool, but it seems a bit early for him to be back, and that’s from someone who a couple weeks ago said him leaving for any real length of time could be a big blow. MITB ended hot with Punk leaving the company with the belt and Cena supposedly being fired yet two weeks later, both guys are back and both posses a WWE Title belt. That kind of (further) weakens those stips for the future and that great PPV finish. That said, the end of Raw was pretty awesome.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Typical dumb-as-fuck booking. It took them a week to turn me off the whole thing, with their lazy, on-the-fly decisions. For all of the cool little Punk moments, WWE haven't done anywhere near what they could have done, with this whole angle.


They should hire you, since you clearly know it all.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Raw was great from the Triple H speech onwards imo. I sighed when Cena won the title again but then Punk's return overshadowed that so all good


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> kill switch engage> tonights gay shit


you're a fucking retard.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> Boring matches,


 they weren't Boring, Both world Title Matches Were very good


> predictable, one-dimensional booking


Rey had just as good a chance of winning as the miz, and no one saw 2 title matches in one night happening


> SuperCena


Its official when ever Cena wins he is being SuperCena in the eyes of the IWC


> and the MITB ppv means nothing with Punk returning only one week later


Hell it Doesn't, This is another the WWE cant win Scenario, Cause we had people bitching about him not being on the show last week :no:



> You see what's coming: SuperCena over Punk at SS.


With the way the Story line is building there is no way that is a 100% Certainty


> Tonight would have been the perfect night for a huge swerve, or something completely out of the ordinary. Have Trips call out the entire roster to end the brand split


Ending the brand split would be terrible, and the WWE Flat out doen't want to do it, stop getting mad cause they didn't follow you personal booking plan



> But instead we're about to go back to "normal".


HHH is in charge, We have a Legitimate Dispute over who is the Real Champion, JR is back, Things aren't "back To normal"


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> And Rey being in the main event scene isn't the status quo? Get your brain checked, kid.


When was the last time Rey had the title? And when was the last time Cena had it? Exactly. kid. :lmao


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I didn't know it was Punk's old theme, I was surprised he came back so early, but the minute I heard the guitar riff I was expecting to see Punk. No one fits the song better. That is a perfect theme for him and what he has done the best in WWE.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Already heard it on one. Austin HOF tribute video, and that was equally as epic.
> 
> Perfect theme for those guys. PERFECT.
> 
> Anyone see the titantron? Flicking between Punk and JFK? Brilliance.


Did not see that....gotta go look back..so EPIC....

I seriously cant stop playing this song...I didnt follow ROH and this song is now one of my favourites.

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!!!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

To be honest I had no idea it was CM Punk's ROH theme, so I was like WTF lol. I saw Cena mouth "that's not Del Rio.." and look confused. 

Really hope we don't see a Title vs Title match with Cena winning.. would just kill all this momentum.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

All I could think about was Guitar hero 3


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Typical dumb-as-fuck booking. It took them a week to turn me off the whole thing, with their lazy, on-the-fly decisions. For all of the cool little Punk moments, WWE haven't done anywhere near what they could have done, with this whole angle.


Holy shit, you're bitching about Raw. What a shock.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*That final segment on Raw was AWESOME*

CM Punk ROH theme playing in the backround, Cena raises his title gets booed, CM Punk raises his and gets cheered. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

WELL, it sure as hell didn't take long to hotshot this, did it? I'm so surprised.

I guess a slow build to Wrestlemania 28, or hell, even the Royal Rumble, WAS just a bit much to ask for.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

anyone wanting dolph's new version of perfection in *FULL* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1PY908CR theirs the link


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Holy shit, you're bitching about Raw. What a shock.


Shirley constantly bitches about WWE. It's his number one hobby.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> All I could think about was Guitar hero 3


GTA San Andreas for me lol. The "Cult of Personality" song was always playing on the radio in that game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

perro said:


> they weren't Boring, Both world Title Matches Were very good
> Rey had just as good a chance of winning as the miz, and no one saw 2 title matches in one night happening
> Its official when ever Cena wins he is being SuperCena in the eyes of the IWC
> Hell it Doesn't, This is another the WWE cant win Scenario, Cause we had people bitching about him not being on the show last week :no:
> ...


Hate to agree with perro but this x1000.


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: That final segment on Raw was AWESOME*

its a beautiful thing


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RAW was good tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

glad to see Punk back. I'm not going to rush to judge where this angle is going. I'll wait to see what they do next week.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nemephosis said:


> WELL, it sure as hell didn't take long to hotshot this, did it? I'm so surprised.
> 
> I guess a slow build to Wrestlemania 28, or hell, even the Royal Rumble, WAS just a bit much to ask for.


Cant Blame them People were bitching for punk the Day after

Besides they gotta build for summerslam

{LOl for thinking this would last to mania thogh]


----------



## Glanerd (Jun 30, 2011)

Punks return was brilliant. I just hope WWE doesn't fuck it up by making him job to SuperCena at SS


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: That final segment on Raw was AWESOME*

Agreed. 

The WWE are doing their job perfectly here. That ending left more questions than answers and garuntees all of us to tune in next week. 

Great Stuff.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk/JR/Ryder no wonder this forum can't hold up!


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: That final segment on Raw was AWESOME*

i thought it was pretty retarted, cm punk returned and it didn't excite me, because when his music came on i didnt know what the fuck was going on, so it ruined it


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Good show this week. 

I laughed when Triple H said "future endeavors".

I didn't know that was Punks ROH music. It's going to be good to see how this title vs. title thing gets settled.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the whole point of the tournament was to decide who was going to be fed to a fresh John Cena? Good to know, lol. 

And Punk's return was surprisingly....underwhelming. It feels like they are hot shotting a rematch with Punk & Cena at Summerslam rather than trying to do anything really meaty like having Punk attend WWE shows while wearing the old title or continue to have him harass Triple H & John Cena. Here he just...comes out to a new theme music (what was wrong with the old one) and holds up the belt???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't get it.

Last week people were complaining that he wasn't on the show, hell there were even threads suggesting that he come back since he was the rightful champion and no when he does that, people complain because they didn't drag it out long enough.

Honestly, do you guys know what you want?


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Mixed reaction on how quickly Punk returned. Makes me question if his contract actually ended then or it was storyline, and if he's really going to be leaving in a month or so. I'd like that to be cleared up in the near future. But, new shirt, titantron, and song makes me think he isn't leaving, as someone else had said. I thought at the end of MITB he couldn't possibly be done, since it seemed like they were being ridiculously nice to Punk after having him job for a long time with that ending - I expected a win, but him actually leaving with the belt said he wasn't gone to me.

I still prefer 'This Fire Burns' but from the youtube clip I saw of his return I didn't mind 'Cult of Personality.' I didn't watch him in ROH so it's not something huge to me though.

As for the rest of the show, enjoyed most of what I saw. Rey/Miz was pretty good, despite not really caring about either of the two. I just can't buy into any of Rey's finishers as being legitimately effective. Trips segment was pretty good - JR and Morrison returning was great. Still don't like Dolph's new theme, original was definitely better, but oh well. Only bad part I saw was the divas.


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

Punk return video up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl4JDnxZme4


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nemephosis said:


> WELL, it sure as hell didn't take long to hotshot this, did it? I'm so surprised.
> 
> I guess a slow build to Wrestlemania 28, or hell, even the Royal Rumble, WAS just a bit much to ask for.


Seeing as none of us are mind readers, care to share what you think was going to progress up to these events? And please don't say "idk, something"


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

cenas just like 'well in fairness ye u are the real champion' ha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Some good matches... with so so booking though. Ziggler/Bourne was just... odd.

The good though:

Zack Ryder... hopefully he gets more time each week. 
Truth... he was fun and HHH provided the first back and forth with him and Truth delivered. Also... Jomo/Truth... this should be good.
JR back... he was better at commentary then cole or booker. Still, shows how bad King is with his "worn out" delivery while JR is bringing energy to it.
CM Punk... more hoping for a run in, but the moment his old music hit I marked. When he outpopped Cena with the title raise, marked again. Hopefully this is a LONG story.


The show picked up more with JR... that man has proven that commentating can help a show connect with the TV audience more. Hopefully, this is a move to the commentating style that has been showing how it's done on Superstars every week. Still... more mid card build up... that is still dead right now.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

perro said:


> Hell it Doesn't, This is another the WWE cant win Scenario, Cause we had people bitching about him not being on the show last week :no:


The fanboys were wrong. Punk shouldn't have been on the show last week, _and_ tonight. Have it drag for a month. Show some patience.


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:

1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear? 

(This is so random it blows my mind. Why would the guy who has left the company come out at the end of RAW in wrestling gear? Yes, I know they do special matches at the end of shows for the fans, but from a storyline standpoint, it makes no sense.)

2. Why are they crowning a new champion if they've apparently re-signed CM Punk?

Who writes this garbage?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

As great as Punk's return was, if J.R. is back full time announcing that is the biggest win of the night. It makes every match better and I will be less likely to have changed the channel by the time Punk hits the screen.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think WWE making Punk return tonight was a good idea. The reason is because if they wait to long, and don't have Punk on the show, the interest in him might die down, instead, they bring him back to keep the interest there. 

And obviously, alot of people will tune in next week to see what the hell is going on.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> ...


lol good points

Feels like I am watching RAW: the lost edition


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> ...


Wow. Talk about over analysing stuff. There are some people that will never be happy. SMH


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, they aren't necessarily hotshotting this. Having Punk show up to ruin Cena's moment and get in his head about not being the REAL WWE champion is fine. Show Cena the fans want Punk more than the face of the company. And then just fuck back off and lay low in Chicago for a while.

BUT: Punk will job at Summerslam, the next 7 months will be Cena/Del Rio/Rocky, and bleeccchhhhh to that.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> The fanboys were wrong. Punk shouldn't have been on the show last week, _and_ tonight. Have it drag for a month. Show some patience.


And have People Bitching all the way through summerslam?

No win Situation like i said

No one on here was gonna give Cena/Del Rio a Chance


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they had no choice, but to bring him back imo. Cena has no one left to feud with besides ADR and less face it Punk/Cena > ADR/Cena.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

RFalcao said:


> Mysterio wins and than he loses to del rio.


omg you were totally the only one to say that


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Wow. Talk about over analysing stuff. There are some people that will never be happy. SMH


Over-analyzing with simple logic? SMH @ your stupidity.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

a little to early for punk to come back imo. at least summerslam or so. his music hitting was werid, then realized it was his roh theme.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This is awesome, great RAW!!!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> ...


1. Maybe he was resigned? That's the question, he would'nt been in ring gear if he wasn't with the company. The question is, who resigned him?

2. Maybe somebody else besides Triple H resigned Punk? Maybe Vince McMahon? 

The ending was just like last week's ending: creates interest, and makes fan's want to tune in next week.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

I think the old ROH theme threw WWE fans off which is why the trolls are bashing Punks return. IMO it was a solid RAW I didn't get the whole SuperCena vibe in the end because Cena and Rey had a pretty back and forth match.

I hope Punk goes over Cena in their rematch

edit: he was in gear probably had a dark match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Shai said:


> Over-analyzing with simple logic? SMH @ your stupidity.


This. THIS is the funniest line of the night. You poor, lost little troll. Run along to your cave now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> (This is so random it blows my mind. Why would the guy who has left the company come out at the end of RAW in wrestling gear? Yes, I know they do special matches at the end of shows for the fans, but from a storyline standpoint, it makes


The WWE has always had guys come out in their wrestling gear. When Ric Flair debuted in the WWF on Prime Time Wrestling, he didn't come out in his usual custom made suit. He came out in his ring robe and wrestling gear.

It's just the thing that Vince has made his wrestlers do from the very beginning.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shai said:


> Over-analyzing with simple logic? SMH @ your stupidity.


So what if he came out in wrestling gear? What was you expecting? CM Punk in a suit and tie? 

and cheers for the insult.
SMH


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

why is this board so against rey?


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

This just in- CM Punk is pretty good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont really care if he came back too early, im happy he is back after all. We now get a nice built rather than them relying on the Summerslam name and the buzz created from Cena/Punk match from the last ppv.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

MMN said:


> Shirley constantly bitches about WWE. It's his number one hobby.


LOL I almost never watch weekly WWE programming and I think I've only watched two full PPVs this year. I usually talk about retro wrestling, creative writing theory or the marketing side of the business. I'm not 12.

When you see me making a thread saying "Cena needs a new finisher", feel free to take a dig at me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I would rather feel like this is a one off appearance for a while. I would love to see a Cena/Rey rematch for the belt at Summerslam. It would be a pretty interesting main event while Punk is off doing his thing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rewatching the whole show... JR really does bring so much to the show. Cole and King just don't work... the first match was okay with a hot crowd, but King and Cole just really make it hard to enjoy.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

kiss the stick said:


> why is this board so against rey?


I have no clue what people don't like Rey. He's a very good talent, and has been busting his ass for about 2 decades.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: That final segment on Raw was AWESOME*



Dirty Dan said:


> i thought it was pretty retarted, cm punk returned and it didn't excite me, because when his music came on i didnt know what the fuck was going on, so it ruined it


So you just want the same old stuff constantly without reinvigoration or the possibility of suprises?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I would rather feel like this is a one off appearance for a while. I would love to see a Cena/Rey rematch for the belt at Summerslam. It would be a pretty interesting main event while Punk is off doing his thing.


Yeah, that is also a possibility.

But, seeing as though he had his titontron and such, I think he may be back for good.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

good show


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Mixed feelings about Raw but overall good show. Miseria Cantare should have been used though. The slow buildup would have been perfect.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I have no clue what people don't like Rey. He's a very good talent, and has been busting his ass for about 2 decades.


The Ultimate Underdog... seriously, they say this almost every week yet he has won and still wins many matches where he is the "underdog". It's booking. Just like MitB and even tonight is starting to show that Cena's horrid in ring work is due to booking more than actual talent.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Leechmaster said:


> http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t


marked so hard my balls hurt


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> why is this board so against rey?


Pretty disgusting when you think about it..his initial years are better than anything these kids on this board have ever saw.


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> marked so hard my balls hurt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl4JDnxZme4

on youtube, cm punk return.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I was actually looking forward to a Rey title reign. Oh well, at least we're getting Cena vs Punk and not Cena vs ADR. Wouldn't mind a triple threat with Rey vs Cena vs Punk, they've all had good matches with each other.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> ...


OMG oh yeah! I did think this raw wasn't bad but now that you bring those points up, it was clearly awful! Or to use your word: "garbage"! Haha and they thought they could slip massive errors like this past us without us noticing? Good thing we have you on this forum to point out all those idiotic mistakes! Moron.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, they aren't necessarily hotshotting this. Having Punk show up to ruin Cena's moment and get in his head about not being the REAL WWE champion is fine. Show Cena the fans want Punk more than the face of the company. And then just fuck back off and lay low in Chicago for a while.
> 
> BUT: Punk will job at Summerslam, the next 7 months will be Cena/Del Rio/Rocky, and bleeccchhhhh to that.


Considering Punk's current popularity, I can't imagine even WWE being stupid enough to put Cena over him at SS. if they continue building on this Punk could end up as a real face for the company, instead of a guy that half the audience hates.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> http://vids.wwe.com/12696/wwecom-exclusive-cm-punk-tells-t


The asshole grin that launched a thousand shirts.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> ...


1. Better question is why are you paying attention to his tights and not the fact that the former "real" champ just showed up?

2. Because they wanted it to seem like they didn't and logically they would get a new champ and not dwell that the champ bounced with the belt. They wrote to be unpredictable. They made it look like they were going to ruin our lives with another Cena reign just to slap the people claiming "Cena will walk out champ watch." It wasn't predictable. That's why you didn't see it coming and because you didn't see it coming, you are butthurt.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Pretty disgusting when you think about it..his initial years are better than anything these kids on this board have ever saw.


I was hoping rey would win. That was kind of a shitty thing to do to him. Usually when something like that happens, its Christian getting screwed.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Sure glad I didn't watch raw tonight. When I heard rey won the title I was like great, he deserves one last run and it gives something new to the mainevent

Log on after raw goes off and find out cena is champion. Like wtf, nothing about this makes sense, then cmpunk shows up with a title.. Its just like a Impact show nothing makes sense in it what so ever


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> marked so hard my balls hurt


:lmao me too


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> why is this board so against rey?


He isn't a Cocky and Generic heel

And Despite his entire Wrestling style Playing up his size disadvantage, people foolishly think he is to small to beat any one


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> :lmao me too


:lmao Fuck you for already having that avatar. I was just getting ready to make one damn it.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

What the fuck is new about Rey being in the main event scene?! He's been in the main event scene the whole damn time! I also didn't realize that we were still witnessing his "initial years". Take off the nostalgia glasses already. He's still enjoyable and both matches tonight were good but he's sure as hell not as good as he used to be. Man, for a bunch of people that complain about new talent needing to be pushed and Cena being stale, you sure have no problem with an "older" guy being in the main event picture.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate all the hate towards rey on here its so stupid.

believe it or not faces are fun to watch too.


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Tedious said:


> OMG oh yeah! I did think this raw wasn't bad but now that you bring those points up, it was clearly awful! Or to use your word: "garbage"! Haha and they thought they could slip massive errors like this past us without us noticing? Good thing we have you on this forum to point out all those idiotic mistakes! Moron.


Good thing the WWE has morons like yourself that it can spoon feed its garbage to.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> What the fuck is new about Rey being in the main event scene?! He's been in the main event scene the whole damn time! I also didn't realize that we were still witnessing his "initial years". Take off the nostalgia glasses already. He's still enjoyable and both matches tonight were good but he's sure as hell not as good as he used to be. Man, for a bunch of people that complain about new talent needing to be pushed and Cena being stale, you sure have no problem with an "older" guy being in the main event picture.


1 hes near the end of his career. give him just one neat reign
2 Hes one old guy putting everyone over. this year alone he put over rhodes @ WM, truth a at otl and Punk at capitol pun
3 no ones saying he should be champ for 3 months, but summerslam is 2 weeks away who does that bury? if anything only rey can put guys over unlike cena and orton


----------



## KOWPeePs (May 23, 2011)

hate to tell you guys but zack ryder is more over then Punk and Hardy.


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

High Quality youtube video of the return: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYSv8ZbVaGM


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

perro said:


> He isn't a Cocky and Generic heel
> 
> And Despite his entire Wrestling style Playing up his size disadvantage, people foolishly think he is to small to beat any one


It's probably the fact he is border line Cena the way he is forced down my throat sometimes!! And I don't like the fact he is a little politician when it comes to guys lower on the card but people above him he is happy to kneel down and suck there dicks!! He is 40% of what he used to be in the ring and despite that they still blow there load on commentary when he belly flops off the top rope whilst calling him the best high flyer in the WWE! Sin Cara>Rey


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> What the fuck is new about Rey being in the main event scene?! He's been in the main event scene the whole damn time! I also didn't realize that we were still witnessing his "initial years". Take off the nostalgia glasses already. He's still enjoyable and both matches tonight were good but he's sure as hell not as good as he used to be. Man, for a bunch of people that complain about new talent needing to be pushed and Cena being stale, you sure have no problem with an "older" guy being in the main event picture.


Dude, at least Rey hadn't actually held the title in a long time. Fucking Cena has it more than anyone so I don't care who gets it as long as its not Cena again for the 10,000th time. ENOUGH WITH CENA for a while. Christ...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Overall Score - 8.5

This week's Raw was a hot show all around, from beginning to end. With the returns of John Morrison, Jim Ross, and C.M. Punk, and a healthy does of wrestling, it made for a fine show. Were there issues? Sure. Mainly, I don't like Punk coming back this early. Was it cool this week? Definitely. But, it seems a bit rushed just to get to a re-match at Summerslam, especially when Rey vs. Cena could have main-evented Summerslam. That being said, it was still a great moment, and a really good end to Raw.

Story-wise, Raw was pretty good, especially with the Triple H segment. He was a bit too cutesy at times, but, overall, the segment was entertaining and produced the return of JR. Plus, it helped put over John Morrison some. And, Zack Ryder got a match on Raw!

The match quality was also pretty high tonight. Even the shorter matches, like Ziggler vs. Bourne, were entertaining. Okay, the Divas segments were still bad, but besides those! I thought both title matches were very good and had several great nearfalls. I'm just confused why Cena, the fresh man, was selling so much for the battle-torn Rey.

But, overall, I thought this week's Raw was great. Almost every segment on the show was quality, and now I'm really intrigued for next week's show.

i agree show was very good people who didnt like this show should just stop watching wwe because it fucking hot as of now


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> (This is so random it blows my mind. Why would the guy who has left the company come out at the end of RAW in wrestling gear? Yes, I know they do special matches at the end of shows for the fans, but from a storyline standpoint, it makes no sense.)


Yeah, it's stupid as shit. The Nexus invaded Raw wearing full wrestling gear too.

The reason why is because Vince wants all of the wrestlers to look like they look on the merch, any time that they're on screen. We're supposed to accept that they're cartoons that don't wear human clothes. Then, of course, certain people wear suits randomly.



> 2. Why are they crowning a new champion if they've apparently re-signed CM Punk?


To save time on writing and to make viewers with one or two week attention spans get giddy over Raw. WOAH TITLES EVERYWHERE AWESOME!!! It's sad that people will always defend this kind of hotshotting. Especially when it's them that are losing on the alternative - a nice slow-burning angle and a much bigger payoff.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Great RAW.

Two PPV quality matches. A great (albeit short) match with Bourne/Ziggler. Cole's entrance made me laugh out loud. Morrison returned. Jim Ross returned. Ryder was on RAW. Punk returned.

Not much to hate.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The hate for Rey is unfounded. Yes, his character can get stale but the man put forth two great title matches. You people expect way too much and are rightfully disappointed.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> What the fuck is new about Rey being in the main event scene?! He's been in the main event scene the whole damn time! I also didn't realize that we were still witnessing his "initial years". Take off the nostalgia glasses already. He's still enjoyable and both matches tonight were good but he's sure as hell not as good as he used to be. Man, for a bunch of people that complain about new talent needing to be pushed and Cena being stale, you sure have no problem with an "older" guy being in the main event picture.


Repeated knee surgeries do that. I enjoyed Rey in his matches tonight, but ppl expecting Rey using his old moveset is kinda crazy at this point. I liked that lil old Rey made Cena look good in tonights match. I wasn't seing the SuperCena moveset tonight, Cena had a good match imo


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> To save time on writing and to make viewers with one or two week attention spans get giddy over Raw. WOAH TITLES EVERYWHERE AWESOME!!! It's sad that people will defend this kind of hotshotting. Especially, when it's them that are losing on the alternative - a nice slow-burning angle and a big payoff.


Or maybe Punk only extended his contract until Summerslam and he's planning on taking a real break from Wrestling for a few months after so they had to rush it?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

winning did you think the show was great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Winning™;10031548 said:


> The hate for Rey is unfounded. Yes, his character can get stale but the man put forth two great title matches. You people expect way too much and are rightfully disappointed.


Agreed. He's hated because he wins a lot with the BODY SPLASH and is pushed down people's throats, but there's no denying that he's probably the best worker in the company right now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

jonny_cky said:


> It's probably the fact he is border line Cena the way he is forced down my throat sometimes!!


he is one of the most popular guys in the company him getting the Spot light isn't him being shoved down your throat, Especially when he never gets the belt and when he dose its over int he blink of an eye


A


> nd I don't like the fact he is a little politician when it comes to guys lower on the card but people above him he is happy to kneel down and suck there dicks!!


show proof that he dose this, Rey is the only main eventer in the company that frequently lays down for the mid carders



> He is 40% of what he used to be in the ring


And he is still One of the best Ring Workers in a Company that includes the Likes of Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Cena, and Jericho When he was here



> Agreed. He's hated because he wins all the time and is pushed down people's throats


 He isn't pushed down your throat, he wins as much as any face as over as he should, but he still jobs plenty


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If only JR had called that MITB match. Ahh.....

By the way, like seeing a potential Ziggler/Bourne feud for the US belt because lord knows the midcard scene needs one.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Agreed on Rey. Shouldn't be that much hate on him. Guy puts people over, works hard.

You need faces for the kids to get behind too.. everyone can't be heels.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This is like HBK/Razor all over again..They're gonna have Punk & Cena battle to decided who is the "real" champ? Well, I'll be shocked if the outcome is anything other than Cena...How many more times can they fire the guy only to re-hire him 15 minutes later? lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Agreed. He's hated because he wins a lot with the BODY SPLASH and is pushed down people's throats, but there's no denying that he's probably the best worker in the company right now.


Rey's not pushed down anyone's throat. He's the 2nd most over face on Raw.

Sheamus is shoved down people's throats. Rey's earned every single bit of his spot in the company.

As far as his finishing move is concerned, it's more about the look than inflicting pain.


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Anglefan4life said:


> 1. Better question is why are you paying attention to his tights and not the fact that the former "real" champ just showed up?
> 
> 2. Because they wanted it to seem like they didn't and logically they would get a new champ and not dwell that the champ bounced with the belt. They wrote to be unpredictable. They made it look like they were going to ruin our lives with another Cena reign just to slap the people claiming "Cena will walk out champ watch." It wasn't predictable. That's why you didn't see it coming and because you didn't see it coming, you are butthurt.


Actually they are ruining our lives with another Cena reign. Cena did walk out as the new champ. They could have saved us from yet another Cena title reign, by simply stating that CM Punk had re-signed and was the true champion. He has his new/old theme music, and a new titantron entrance, yet no one knew he had re-signed? They should write to be logical, not unpredictable.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> he is one of the most popular guys in the company him getting the Spot light isn't him being shoved down your throat, Especially when he never gets the belt and when he dose its over int he blink of an eye
> 
> 
> Ashow proof that he dose this, Rey is the only main eventer in the company that frequently lays down for the mid carders
> ...


I like Rey Mysterio but I think a lot of the hate for him started in 2006 when WWE made an angle of him winning the World Heavyweight Championship in the memory of Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Agreed. He's hated because he wins a lot with the BODY SPLASH and is pushed down people's throats, but there's no denying that he's probably the best worker in the company right now.


You think these people care? :lmao

The amount of hate on guys like Cena and Mysterio is ridiculous. I've seen people say they hate Cena personally because of his on screen persona. Seriously people?


----------



## sw1tch (Mar 2, 2009)

anyone else think that Cena didnt know Punk was going to be coming down at the end? He looked genuinely unsure what to do in the ring before Punk came out, and cant see why he would shout, 'thats not Alberto' to the guys at the side


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder being on TV and getting a chant in a very short match.(Y)
Punk showing up to Cult of Personality. (Y)
Cena/Rey. (Y)
Maryse. (Y)
Triple H/Truth promo. (Y)
JR being back. (Y)

Really solid Raw.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I like Rey Mysterio but I think a lot of the hate for him started in 2006 when WWE made an angle of him winning the World Heavyweight Championship in the memory of Eddie Guerrero.


and i dont get that cause i cried in joy when he won it, it was heart warming, every one knows they were best freinds, did people bitch when they gave the IC belt to Jarret after Owen Died?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Brye said:


> Ryder being on TV and getting a chant in a very short match.(Y)
> Punk showing up to Cult of Personality. (Y)
> Cena/Rey. (Y)
> Maryse. (Y)
> ...


Ziggler/Bourne and Miz/Rey were great too. Hell, Kofi/del Rio wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mysterio has been one of the most consistent ring workers WWE has ever had, imo. Can't say I care for his character or anything (not that it's bad though) but in the ring he almost always comes through.


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

perro said:


> he is one of the most popular guys in the company him getting the Spot light isn't him being shoved down your throat, Especially when he never gets the belt and when he dose its over int he blink of an eye
> 
> 
> Ashow proof that he dose this, Rey is the only main eventer in the company that frequently lays down for the mid carders
> ...


Against CM Punk at Mania and Extreme Rules last year was one of the most notorious instances of him being a poloticion, it was only after Rhodes this year he really started putting people over on a regular basis and that's because they can't just have Kane do it all the time, Kane in my view is a brilliant worker, wd love to see the masked monster back but never will, so he gets a few wins here and there but is used mostly to put someone over and make them look like a legitimate contender, this is what his job role pretty much consists of now, and with the arrival of Sin Cara the best high flyer and the new Rey and with Even Bourne needing a push along with Ziggler needing better momentum Rey would be better off working with these guys doing what Kane does! 
Rey in his Prime EPIC!! Rey now over hyped and shoved down my throat, every time he wins it's like I'm expected to be amazed this little guy won, it's boring!!! If he I'd going to win do it because he is a skilled veteran not because of "heart and courage!"


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

:lmao They had to temporarily shut off sigs because of the traffic to the site. Way to kill the forum, Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

natey2k4 said:


> Ziggler/Bourne and Miz/Rey were great too. Hell, Kofi/del Rio wasn't too bad either.


Agreed, both enjoyable TV matches. Totally forgot about Miz/Rey for some reason but I liked it.

I'm loving WWE the past month or so.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Triple H/Truth promo.


Shame this gem may get lost in the Punkness.

Truth: Man, you crazy. You talking to people that don't exist...

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> and i dont get that cause i cried in joy when he won it, it was heart warming, every one knows they were best freinds, did people bitch when they gave the IC belt to Jarret after Owen Died?


I think it was the fact he was coming out in the low rider wearing Eddie T-shirts and EG armbands etc. I did not have a problem with him winning but I think he really struggled as Champion after.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jonny_cky said:


> It's probably the fact he is border line Cena the way he is forced down my throat sometimes!! And I don't like the fact he is a little politician when it comes to guys lower on the card but people above him he is happy to kneel down and suck there dicks!! He is 40% of what he used to be in the ring and despite that they still blow there load on commentary when he belly flops off the top rope whilst calling him the best high flyer in the WWE! Sin Cara>Rey


A little politician? Rey is one of the few vets that consistently puts over younger talent.

Guys like Ziggler, Rhodes, Punk, Del Rio etc. are more over because they feuded with Rey. That's how he puts guys over. 

Sin Cara hasn't had anywhere near the quality of matches Rey Mysterio has had.

Hell, he may not even be in the WWE within the next month.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Rey's not pushed down anyone's throat. He's the 2nd most over face on Raw.
> 
> Sheamus is shoved down people's throats. Rey's earned every single bit of his spot in the company.
> 
> As far as his finishing move is concerned, it's more about the look than inflicting pain.


WTF Sheamus hardly ever wins a match anymore. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> Shame this gem may get lost in the Punkness.
> 
> Truth: Man, you crazy. You talking to people that don't exist...
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Truth is fucking hysterical. :lmao

Triple H did a damn good job playing off him too. Had a feeling it was gonna be epic when Truth came out. :lmao


----------



## sw1tch (Mar 2, 2009)

Rey just needs another feud. He put on amazing matches with Jericho a couple of years ago in a great feud. Then had another good 1 with Ziggler. I 3way feud for the Us title with Him, Ziggler and Bourne could be fun


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The match between Rey and Cena was PPV worthy. Sad to see many people shit on these guys a lot for no real justified reason.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Guys like Ziggler, Rhodes, Punk, Del Rio etc. are more over because they feuded with Rey. That's how he puts guys over.


QFT


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Wait, so Rey still being called the underdog despite overcoming the odds constantly is a-ok, yet the exact opposite for Cena? Who has also helped put on some great matches?

Double standards, how the fuck do they work?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Good show tonight. I was almost expecting a Cena heel turn as he seemed to be acting a little strange. His silent staring at Rey before congratulating him and getting a title match against an opponent who had already fought doesn't seem normal to his character. Then King said to JR during the match, "Do you think Cena knew about the match before he congratulated Rey?" Just speculation that I thought was interesting. I doubt he'll turn but it's the world of wrestling, never say never.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> A little politician? Rey is one of the few vets that consistently puts over younger talent.
> 
> Guys like *Ziggler*, Rhodes, Punk, Del Rio etc. are more over because they feuded with Rey. That's how he puts guys over.
> 
> ...


...he eliminated Ziggler in the first round of the tournament last week. Your point is null and void.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I like Rey Mysterio but I think a lot of the hate for him started in 2006 when WWE made an angle of him winning the World Heavyweight Championship in the memory of Eddie Guerrero.


That was ages ago. I didn't like it either but now Rey is a completely different character. Sure, he plays the underdog when his matches say otherwise now but no denying that the man can still put on better matches than most of the brands combined and did so with TWO title matches tonight. Hell, I would have actually been OK with a month long title reign for him leading to Summerslam against Cena in the rematch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> ...he eliminated Ziggler in the first round of the tournament last week. Your point is null and void.


Rey also made Ziggler who he was with their Summerslam '09 awesome opener.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jonny_cky said:


> Against CM Punk at Mania and Extreme Rules last year was one of the most notorious instances of him being a poloticion.



1st of all, it's *POLITICIAN* 2nd of all, from this tweet from CM Punk, does it look he sees Rey Mysterio as a politician to you???


http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/82659482215256064


My God, he's as bad as Hulk Hogan and Triple H combined!

Rey's one of the most respected and well liked guys in the WWE. But, none of that matters 'cause some geeks on the internet read something from some website so it must be true!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the show had a great flow in it raw been damn good last 6 weeks does everyone think wwe is back to being awesome again or to early to call


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The main reasons I hear Rey haters say why they hate him is either because of the Eddie push or because of how he's hyped up as an underdog but yet he almost never loses.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rey is the man.

Fuck that other shit.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> A little politician? Rey is one of the few vets that consistently puts over younger talent.
> 
> Guys like Ziggler, Rhodes, Punk, Del Rio etc. are more over because they feuded with Rey. That's how he puts guys over.
> 
> ...


Out of those guys you named, only Punk is really over, and that was more to do with the Hardy feud and now he's at a whole new level because he's the most talented guy on the roster. 

Ziggler would be next, solely because of Vickie.

ADR and Cody? Not sure if srs.


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> The reason why is because Vince wants all of the wrestlers to look like they look on the merch, any time that they're on screen. We're supposed to accept that they're cartoons that don't wear human clothes. Then, of course, certain people wear suits randomly.


WOW! Someone who actually answered my question. Thank you, that makes sense.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> To save time on writing and to make viewers with one or two week attention spans get giddy over Raw. WOAH TITLES EVERYWHERE AWESOME!!! It's sad that people will always defend this kind of hotshotting. Especially when it's them that are losing on the alternative - a nice slow-burning angle and a much bigger payoff.


Some people will just accept terrible writing blindly and be happy with it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> That was ages ago. I didn't like it either but now Rey is a completely different character. Sure, he plays the underdog when his matches say otherwise now but no denying that the man can still put on better matches than most of the brands combined and did so with TWO title matches tonight. Hell, I would have actually been OK with a month long title reign for him leading to Summerslam against Cena in the rematch.


I like the man and his talent, hate the booking. There is only so much "underdog" nonsense I can take and a bad finisher before I get a little irritated. Still, the man can give a great match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> ...he eliminated Ziggler in the first round of the tournament last week. Your point is null and void.



Ok, so he beats Ziggler in one match a week ago? 

So what? 

Is all this really over Dolph fucking Ziggler???

The same guy who's manager is much, *much* more over than he is?

Next time, you might wanna cry over someone that actually matters.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Winning™;10031548 said:


> The hate for Rey is unfounded. Yes, his character can get stale but the man put forth two great title matches. You people expect way too much and are rightfully disappointed.


I don't hate Rey, hell, I'm willing to admit that he was the star of the show besides Punk. The only thing that annoys me, besides his character, is that flop he does off the top of the rope when he hits the 619, it looks awful. I prefer him to do the move when he started using it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Out of those guys you named, only Punk is really over, and that was more to do with the Hardy feud and now he's at a whole new level because he's the most talented guy on the roster.
> 
> Ziggler would be next, solely because of Vickie.
> 
> ADR and Cody? Not sure if srs.


I'm not saying those guys are hugely over.

I'm saying that those guys weren't as over as they were as heels before they feuded with Rey Mysterio.

You can eliminate CM Punk from the equation because he was a Main Event guy before he asked to be put in a feud with Rey.

All those other guys were nowhere near as over as they were before they feuded with Rey.

Guys like Ziggler weren't even looked as as serious midcard title contenders before feuding with Rey.

Hell, Mysterio put Cody Rhodes over at Wrestlemania and he still hasn't really capitalized on it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

marked out for Zach Rhyder tbh. 

I guess title unification is a given for Summerslam


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I prefer Rey do the 619 and the West Coast Pop or the Drop of the Dime.

I hate that flop move he does off the top rope and hate the seated senton.


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> A little politician? Rey is one of the few vets that consistently puts over younger talent.
> 
> Guys like Ziggler, Rhodes, Punk, Del Rio etc. are more over because they feuded with Rey. That's how he puts guys over.
> 
> ...


Ziggler became an after thaught after feuding with Rey, Rey shaves punks head kills all SES momentum and they do nothing with punk or SES until Punk is leader of New Nexus. Del Rio takes Rey out for ages, comes back beats Del Rio, Rio's momentum suffers lucily recovers thanks to Rumble win. 
I agree put Rhodes over well.
Great solid worker, horrible stale character, known politician who grew an ego after EG passed.
Should be putting youngsters over full time like Kane is!
Sin Cara needs better creative push, at the moment he is in a Austin:Ringmaster situation!!
No problem with Rey being in high profile matches once in a while just wish they would stop shoving things like underdog, courage, heart and stupid belly flop finish down my throat!
If they would start saying "great performer, veteran etc" and put him back to finishing with 619 followed by springboard huricanrana pin or even springboard belly flop, then I would tend to. Vomit less when I hear his music!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Shai said:


> Good thing the WWE has morons like yourself that it can spoon feed its garbage to.


Yeah morons like me who enjoy the product without bitching about pointless bullshit. Hate to break it to you, but you're one of those "morons" who watch WWE as well.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I don't hate Rey, hell, I'm willing to admit that he was the star of the show besides Punk. The only thing that annoys me, besides his character, is that flop he does off the top of the rope when he hits the 619, it looks awful. I prefer him to do the move when he started using it.


he does the splash because the leg drop hurts him :no:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

exile123 said:


> WTF Sheamus hardly ever wins a match anymore. :lmao


Sheamus was shoved down people's throats because he was a 2 time WWE Champion and he wasn't over at all on Raw as Champion.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> What the fuck is new about Rey being in the main event scene?! He's been in the main event scene the whole damn time! I also didn't realize that we were still witnessing his "initial years". Take off the nostalgia glasses already. He's still enjoyable and both matches tonight were good but he's sure as hell not as good as he used to be. Man, for a bunch of people that complain about new talent needing to be pushed and Cena being stale, you sure have no problem with an "older" guy being in the main event picture.


Where was all of this whining and bitching when DX was winning all the time? When HHH kept winning over and over again or when Michaels put no one over and wrestled part time? Why weren't you crying then? You hate Rey Mysterio for being over and for having a long career? That makes no sense especially since the Cena defenders act like he's the greatest draw of all time when it's Rey who is the second biggest draw in the company.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Punk is the hottest guy in the WWE right now, how long did you guys expect them to have him off the show?

I would honestly love to see you guys run the WWE just for about a month, and see how much of a clusterfuck it would be.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

A subpar, paint-by-numbers show that got saved by Punk's excellent new/old theme. That's the latest episode of Raw in one sentence. Hey Trips, I got a request for ya: Please give me something else on Raw I can get into and care about that doesn't involve the main event.

I can't believe that they actually had TWO title matches, one to crown a new champion, the other with a title change, on Raw. They couldn't at least wait until Summerslam to crown a new champ? And now we're back to square one with Punk/Cena for the title?


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 1st of all, it's *POLITICIAN* 2nd of all, from this tweet from CM Punk, does it look he sees Rey Mysterio as a politician to you???
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/82659482215256064
> ...


First off Poloticion, Politician who gives a flying fuck! Wana pick up on spelling mistakes go ware a cheap suit and become a teacher you sad Pathetic little man!
Second may be well respected, still a POLITICION (oh no poor spelling) plenty of backstage Egomaniaca are still respected and liked in the world of Wrestling! Lance Storm & Dean Malenco being huge examples!! 
Second I'm a geek, wow this from a guy pretending he's marking a spelling test and posts on here a lot more frequently than I do and obviously thinks his little opinion will change the views of everyone because he has the time to stalk people on twitter and link it to try and prove a point on a forum!! 
Nice One!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rey is one of those guys i like to watch wrestle, but want no where near the title picture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's refrain from the moron talk. 



> *I hate that flop move he does off the top rope* and hate the seated senton.


This is why people hate him. It's not a credible move. I guess the idea behind the move is that the 619 does most of the damage and the body splash is suppose to be the hurry up move after the 619 to secure the win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Still Rewatching... noticed more of what Ziggler did after the match. I really like that he is acting like that belt is worth a lot to him and getting fired up about it. Hopefully this is going to be more evident in the midcard as a whole.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hell, Mysterio put Cody Rhodes over at Wrestlemania and he still hasn't really capitalized on it.


Probably because Mysterio proceeded to go over him at the next PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Berbarito said:


> Probably because Mysterio proceeded to go over him at the next PPV.


It's better to go over at Mania than Backlash. This is why Orton's momentum was fucked after he lost at Mania to Triple H. They got some back by having him put Triple H on stretcher and win the WWE title at Backlash, but it wasn't the same.

Granted, Cody could of went over both on PPV events, but I think a win at Mania was all Cody needed.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Punk is the hottest guy in the WWE right now, how long did you guys expect them to have him off the show?
> 
> I would honestly love to see you guys run the WWE just for about a month, and see how much of a clusterfuck it would be.


Well, bringing Punk back like they did after just one week is akin to the Cena "firing" last year. It kinda negates the impact of them "leaving" the company. Basically, it just comes off like Punk "leaving" was no big deal. And even when Punk did come back, it wasn't treated like a big deal. Trips could've at least put Punk over a little by personally re-introducing him. But no, the "Big rehires" were JR and JoMo (even though JoMo made no sense). It's a wasted opportunity, and a bit of delayed gratification would've worked well here.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i think they did awesome job with punk he is amazing wwe has put on 6 good to great raws wwe is on a roll and i dont say that much anymore about the wwe keep it up


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jonny_cky said:


> Ziggler became an after thaught after feuding with Rey, Rey shaves punks head kills all SES momentum and they do nothing with punk or SES until Punk is leader of New Nexus. Del Rio takes Rey out for ages, comes back beats Del Rio, Rio's momentum suffers lucily recovers thanks to Rumble win.
> I agree put Rhodes over well.
> Great solid worker, horrible stale character, known politician who grew an ego after EG passed.
> Should be putting youngsters over full time like Kane is!
> ...



-Ziggler became an afterthought after feuding with Rey? He was the fucking Intercontinental Champion! He beat the guy who beat Rey Mysterio for the title. If he was an afterthought, it wasn't because of Rey. It was because he couldn't really get over. He's still not all that over unless Vicki's with him. That's not Rey's fault.


-The whole Punk/Mysterio feud last year was C.M. Punk's idea. Down to shaving his head. The whole thing was his idea. As for the S.E.S. losing momentum, they weren't that good of a group to begin with. Luke Gallows was just a generic big man. Still a young guy, but nothing special at the moment. Joey Matthews was injured and could never wrestle. Serena was great, but they never did anything with. Plus, they fired her for not living up to her gimmick. Which I didn't think they even did anymore.

-If losing to Rey made Del Rio lose momentum, but he wound up winning the Royal Rumble. That means he didn 't lose any momentum at all! Losing a match does not equal lost momentum. It just means someone lost a match! The night Del Rio debuted in the WWE, he made Mysterio tap in the middle of the ring and took him out of action for months. Rey could beat Del Rio 100 more times in a row and it still wouldn't have an impact like that 1st match did.


Again, "known politician" the politics stuff didn't come up until after the feud with Ziggler and it still hasn't been proven. What the hell are you talking about with the ego after Eddie passed? 


Rey Mysterio doesn't have to put over youngsters like Kane does because he makes too much money for the company to just basically have him as a jobber like Kane. You can't compare Rey Mysterio to Kane. Rey is hugely over, Kane isn't.

Rey's character makes money for the company, Kane's hasn't in about a decade.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Probably because Mysterio proceeded to go over him at the next PPV.


It's called trading victories. Happens all the time.

It's been almost 3 months and Rey's been on Raw. What's the excuse now?


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> the show had a great flow in it raw been damn good last 6 weeks does everyone think wwe is back to being awesome again or to early to call


MITB was amazing, this week´s RAW was great, the rest not so much.

I´d say it´s way too early to call, but it´s definitely tending upwards, at the moment.


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> -Ziggler became an afterthought after feuding with Rey? He was the fucking Intercontinental Champion! He beat the guy who beat Rey Mysterio for the title. If he was an afterthought, it wasn't because of Rey. It was because he couldn't really get over. He's still not all that over unless Vicki's with him. That's not Rey's fault.
> 
> 
> -The whole Punk/Mysterio feud last year was C.M. Punk's idea. Down to shaving his head. The whole thing was his idea. As for the S.E.S. losing momentum, they weren't that good of a group to begin with. Luke Gallows was just a generic big man. Still a young guy, but nothing special at the moment. Joey Matthews was injured and could never wrestle. Serena was great, but they never did anything with. Plus, they fired her for not living up to her gimmick. Which I didn't think they even did anymore.
> ...




Punk wanted to beat Rey at mania have him join SES, then have a slower build past extreme rules then have Rey win his freedom, then have a final grudge match ware Rey would win and shave Punks head! This didn't happen because Rey didnt want to lose at Mania and didn't think a long story line with him being under SES control would be good for his character (merchandise cut!) (he was dumb because they did something very similar with a certain mr Cena, hmmmm wonder ware they got that idea!
Del Rio lost a load of momentum, they only really began pushing him again building up to mania! 
Thing with Ziggler don't need to be proven, it speaks for itself!
As I've said in other posts good worker, good draw, horrible character etc, sick of repeating my fucking self!! 
He can be compaired to Kane! Both wrong end of careers n better off getting others over!


----------



## jonny_cky (Nov 16, 2008)

And as for ego after eddie passed, as stated by Chavo and a few others after pandering to people (fair enough not try's idea to do the following) with EG armbands, copying mannerisms, using frog splash and coming put in low riders before eventually winning the belt, Rey thaught this meant everything from here out should be handed to him! Also allegedly it was only after a talk with Kane (THE MOST respected guy backstage) and a few others he really got back on track, dropped the monster ego but still carried on playing politician oops sorry poloticion! 
Fed up of saying same stuff now, got the real world to head back to and work to go to, so your lovely ratort will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## HorCrux (Mar 13, 2010)

*Final Segment Of Raw (Sheer Awesomeness) (spoilers)*

First Post here 

The intro of punk with ROH theme actually ate away John Cena completely. Cena with his shitty trash music while punk with old school theme. Wow !!
Great end to a mediocre raw. I was impressed. 

Thoughts?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Thought this was a great Raw. Both WWE title matches were very good as was the Triple H segment. Very happy to have JR back. The guy was born to call wrestling matches.

I think I would have preferred that they save the Cena/Mysterio match and Punk's comeback until SummerSlam, but how are you gonna argue with it if we get Punk/Cena II at SummerSlam (not to mention Punk being on Raw the next two weeks)?

Like the direction the Miz seems to be going as well.

Good show.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought this was a mediocre Raw... Welcome HorCrux!

WWE Raw 7/25 Review (West Coast Version)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How this was mediocre when we have seen worse RAWs is confusing if anything.

Plus, the lack of Ziggler love is kinda sad. New theme and good match with Bourne aside, Ziggler is looking to show a new edge towards him and his character truly cares about the US belt. A Ziggler/Bourne feud would be fine with me. 

Plus, I see you Vickie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> How this was mediocre when we have seen worse RAWs is confusing if anything.
> 
> Plus, the lack of Ziggler love is kinda sad. New theme and good match with Bourne aside, Ziggler is looking to show a new edge towards him and his character truly cares about the US belt. A Ziggler/Bourne feud would be fine with me.
> 
> Plus, I see you Vickie.


I was a fan of Ziggler yelling after the match and the remixed theme.


----------



## DustyRocker77 (Jul 17, 2011)

vote for punk if you wish:










http://www.facebook.com/wwe?sk=wall


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> kill switch engage> tonights gay shit


:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, Raw just ended here on the West Coast. Thought tonight's raw was decent, Rey/Miz was a decent opener. LOVED the Triple h promo, bringing back JR and his promo with truth. Facepalmed when Cena won, but when Punk's new theme first hit, i thought it was those two guys, Hero and Castigloni, but when Punk came out, i marked out, and thought the way it ended was great.

Overall, decent Raw.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

I get the feeling that punk extended his contract until summerslam, so john cena can be crowned undisputed champion, cena isn't gonna head towards mania having lost twice to cm punk


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Raw was very enjoyable with some good matches, Ryder squashing cole, HHH R-Truth promo was :lmao 
The returns of JO-MO and JR was full of win and punk returning at the end with cena holding both belts was a very cool moment  next week is looking good again.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Grubbs89 said:


> Raw was very enjoyable with some good matches, Ryder squashing cole, HHH R-Truth promo was :lmao
> The returns of JO-MO and JR was full of win and punk returning at the end with cena holding both belts was a very cool moment  next week is looking good again.


The only thing missing was a wardrobe malfunction during the divas match and it would have been a 10/10 Raw.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Usually when there's a big Title match to start the show, something big is going to happen at the end of the night. I read that Rey Misterio was going to get a big push last week and I guess him winning the WWE Title was it. It was good to see him win it and that backstage interview was nice.

Melina continues to be a jobber. How many pinfall losses has she taken now? I lost count. Maryse's role in the match was lame too. The WWE Divas seem worthless now.

I'm glad Triple H brought back JR. I feel like Vince just doesn't want JR on commentating in real-life and now Triple H gets to make the decision on bringing him back. Kudos to this move. Triple H's interaction with Truth was weird but he makes it work because of his experience with the DX skits. It got me laughing.

There's a Zack Ryder sighting! Glad that he got to whoop Cole's annoying ass too. I'm not on his bandwagon yet but I did hear the Ryder chants. The WWE is listening to us!!!

The main event match with Misterio and Cena was good. It didn't feel like the typical Cena match either where he gets beaten up most of the time and comes back with the 5 moves of doom. Misterio and him got good offense on each other. More of this Cena please WWE? With Cena winning the match and becoming the new WWE Champion, I'm ok with that decision. Haters gonna hate but hey, the Miz's promo earlier in the night was true. Vince doesn't want the face of the company to be someone wearing a mask. So Cena had to win it back. CM Punk returning with a different theme was cool. Why does his title look so huge compared to the one Cena was holding though? This is very interesting. Why can't they add a different colored strap to the title like they used to do for the IC title back then too? Anyways, CM Punk seems to be back and there could be an Undisputed Title Match for Summerslam. This is interesting....


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Yeah morons like me who enjoy the product without bitching about pointless bullshit. Hate to break it to you, but you're one of those "morons" who watch WWE as well.


Yes morons like you who enjoy garbage. I wish I could be entertained by terrible writing.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

shai every single website and review have said raw was good you are just a hater and if you dont like it dont watch it


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

When I heard Cult of Personality I was amazed.I never believed WWE will let him use hin ROH theme.It remains to see Daniel Bryan walking into the arena on the Final Countdown.

Really amazing Raw.I'm a fan of raw gain after many years.
CM Punk the True Champion!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good RAW, Cm Punk's new theme kinda sucks, but I will get used to it. Also Eve shaking dat ass was a mark out, HHH and R truth was nothing but ACE, Cena winning the belt again was meh, but ok. I now have hopes again that Cena can still turn heel because he is getting title shots out of nowhere. Overall 8/10. Miz segment was nice too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Was Alex Riley on tonight? Boy, his star is falling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DubC said:


> Was Alex Riley on tonight? Boy, his star is falling.


He might pick back up, but to me it looks like he is gonna be in the mid card for bit, possibly a feud with Dolph, seeing as Dolph desperately needs a good feud right about now.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Riley wrestles Jack Swagger on Superstars this week.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Swagger should job to A-Ri


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You know full well that would never happen.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So it's 4 AM and I thought I'd answer some questions the way I usually do.



Shai said:


> Terrible RAW as always. I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Why is CM Punk in wrestling gear?
> 
> (This is so random it blows my mind. Why would the guy who has left the company come out at the end of RAW in wrestling gear? Yes, I know they do special matches at the end of shows for the fans, but from a storyline standpoint, it makes no sense.)


Because he is the best Wrestler in the whole fucking world.

I'm not a huge Punk mark, but you can't honestly think that kind of question should even be asked.

From day fucking one, Punk has gone out of his way to tell everyone that not only does he belong in that ring, but he will live and die by it. No other guy would sit in the middle of the ring like that. He's no fucking entertainer. He's never come out in jeans or a suit. Punk has always been this way; looking like a wrestler.

You know, the way it USED to be. Even before Attitude Era.

It's not up for debate. It's not up for discussion. You're just batshit negative.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Some people are so damn stupid. This RAW was really good imo. The Truth/HHH segment was awesome.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Marked out for Punk coming out to Cult of Personality.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Awful raw , just like last week's and they've already destroyed the momentum after MITB. The only good segment was michael cole coming down with "the king of kings". Everything else ...horrible. HHH making fun of R-Truth ...disturbing in a bad way like HHH feud with Booker T (and i won't say more about this). Cena winning the WWE title and raising it high in the face of CMPunk....WTH was that all about and why was Cena happy about being a fake champion ? CMPunk coming in wrestling gear so soon totally ruined the storyline they were trying to create and already CMPunk looks like a joke. Unfortunately it seems that RAW will be about John Cena till the end of time or something .


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

^

Shuuut the fuck up dude... Raw was great, we saw:

A champion crowned,

The return of Jim Ross,

A great promo between Trips and R Truth (was hilarious)

The return of John Morrison,

Michael Cole get his ass beat by none other than Zack Ryder,

Another solid championship match, which left us with the return of Punk.

If you really think this Raw was awful, you're just being ignorant..


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was really annoyed when I realized they had spent two RAWs on a championship tournament, only to "give" John Cena the belt at the end. That felt like some 1993 Hulk Hogan bullshit.

But then CM Punk appeared and all was ok.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well now, what talking points we have coming out of this show, huh? Lol. First of all, I'm giving my kudos to WWE because this _did_ feel different to me and definitely had a newness about it. Actually seeing Trips with that damn COO bar made me freak out a little. Never in a million years did I think that the man I watched tearing shit up with sledgehammers when I was 10 years old was going to be running things one day. As a massive fan, it's sort of weird but also great to see the next step of his storied career. 

While I'm on Trips I'll just go ahead and say that the segment with Truth literally had me rolling on the floor lol. Fucking fantastic stuff from both of them here and just a genuinely funny segment. Anybody who tries to shit on that needs to lighten the hell up. As for the rest of his promo, for being a State of the WWE address he didn't exactly address things lol. But I don't think it matters all that much because he instantly put his mark on the show by bringing back JR. I don't even care that it wasn't Punk lol. Having JR back totally made my night and I fully believe that this really was Trips' call in reality. I would have liked a more full address but this is only the start, there's plenty of time for that. 

As for everything else... 

Miz had a great night despite losing I felt. He worked a great match with Rey to open the show and looked strong in defeat. He got great heat from the fans and then he got to be the first sight of potential dissension in the ranks when it comes to this new regime. I liked it. 

Dolph Ziggler's new music goes hand in hand with his new attitude. I liked him shouting for people for FOLLOW THAT. Even though he didn't do a lot, I really liked his intensity here. 

Rey Mysterio's performances were both plain awesome. I'm kind of pissed that he didn't get a longer run. It seems like they're determined not to give him a serious reign lol. But for the sake of the greater good, I see why they did it. The Cena match was A+ all the way and had me glued to the screen. I like their chemistry and I'm looking forward to them mixing it up again.

Now to the main event. Cena winning was meh but I get why it happened. What is he now, an 11 time champ? Wow is all I can say. Punk returning is brilliant. The theme change made me mark and the pop he got for holding the title up made me mark too along with Cena's little defeated expression lol. 

Finally, Zack Ryder finally got a match (AND WON!), ADR still gets no reaction at all, Morrison returned and no matter what people try to say he did get a bit of a pop, JR is back, Cena/Punk is still sucking me in, Cole got owned :lmao and Trips as boss just feels good. This marks the fifth straight week now that they have ended the show on a high and sucked me in with anticipation for the next show. Anybody expecting miracles tonight needs to just fuck off tbh. It's the first show of this new era and change is a long term deal. But I honestly feel like the signs were there, promising signs and I'm certainly looking forward to seeing things slowly shift over the next few months. 

Phew! Rant over lol. Job well done for a great Raw.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> This match was more of a 5 star match than the one with CM Punk
> 
> btw, what's with the crappy ass music for Punk :no:


are you f'n kidding me?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CM Punk is back with an epic theme.
Triple H is running the show. 
J.R. is back on commentary.
Miz and Truth are both getting pushed and being consistently great.

It's too good to be true.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

CM Punk is simply a Cult of Personality


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad you came here, *Starbuck*, because you fundamentally enumerated all of my own thoughts on this week's show. Rey Mysterio's work was incredible if taken as a whole between the two matches. 

I suppose I could say I was a tad letdown by the familiarity of some elements of the show. I hated the even-steven booking of Kofi/ADR for a billion reasons, and whereas the run of failed cash-ins with Punk in 2009 and Miz in 2010 were greatly entertaining, I'm finding this new series with Del Rio being a case of going to the well at least one too many times. I hope they cool off on that and even try to make us forget he has the briefcase (despite presumably holding it in plain sight), in the effort to make the ramifications of his holding it more surprising. 

I'm also happy about Ziggler's new attitude. His mic performances in the past month have been off-the-charts good compared to just about everything he's done before. I hope they give him an extended run as US Champion and build him up over the next year or so and see what happens. During that time, I'd also like to see some resolution to his partnership with Vickie, but there's no need to rush that.

I'm happy Ryder's a face, but I wish he had had his official face turn epic moment in Long Island over a month ago, it would've been brilliant. I hope Cole is now exiled to Smackdown with Bookah T, which is where he's currently much more tolerable given the strength of the opposition.

All and all, it was a fun night (the Triple H/Truth segment was funny), capped by a powerful surprise at the very end!

EDIT: Yes, for me as well, approaching pubescence when Triple H was giving Michael Cole a mega-wedgie as a member of the original DX, seeing him in a suit and tie acting in the Vince McMahon role on Raw opposite Cole fourteen years later was enough to make my head spin.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> This match was more of a 5 star match than the one with CM Punk
> 
> *btw, what's with the crappy ass music for Punk* :no:


I hope you got plenty of neg-reps for that comment. fpalm


It's his old theme from when he wrestled in ROH.


*PSST* That stands for Ring-Of-Honor in case you're a little slow there...








Starbuck said:


> Well now, what talking points we have coming out of this show, huh? Lol. First of all, I'm giving my kudos to WWE because this _did_ feel different to me and definitely had a newness about it. Actually seeing Trips with that damn COO bar made me freak out a little. Never in a million years did I think that the man I watched tearing shit up with sledgehammers when I was 10 years old was going to be running things one day. As a massive fan, it's sort of weird but also great to see the next step of his storied career.
> 
> While I'm on Trips I'll just go ahead and say that the segment with Truth literally had me rolling on the floor lol. Fucking fantastic stuff from both of them here and just a genuinely funny segment. Anybody who tries to shit on that needs to lighten the hell up. As for the rest of his promo, for being a State of the WWE address he didn't exactly address things lol. But I don't think it matters all that much because he instantly put his mark on the show by bringing back JR. I don't even care that it wasn't Punk lol. Having JR back totally made my night and I fully believe that this really was Trips' call in reality. I would have liked a more full address but this is only the start, there's plenty of time for that.
> 
> ...


That wasn't much of a rant but more of a friggin' GLOWING REVIEW! 


It was a night of firsts(Ryder being on RAW and actually winning a match), returns(JR much to my delight; JoMo much to my dismay/disgust/dis-whatever; CM Punk rocking the Oldschool ROH Theme and out-popping John Cena), *AND, of course, the HHH/R-Truth segment which, IMO, would've been *THE* Highlight of the Show had it not been for Punkmaster's return.*

Someone mentioned how HHH was able to have good chemistry with Truth because of his DX-Skits experience which is pretty much true but man...I want to see more HHH/Truth segments whether they're in the ring, backstage, in the "office"(as they call it), parking lot, or wherever...These two together are GOLD, PERIOD.   

Now we have the long-delayed but less-anticipated JoMo/Truth fued. Yay. 

We'll find out if those "comedy lessons" paid off for John.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

glenwo2 that happens always because WWE noobs know only WWE.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So many whiny bitches on here..... :no: Seriously, it's the first Raw of the post VKM era. What were you expecting? JR's back, Zack Ryder got a match (although I'm not sure why that's such a good thing), there was a high quality ME and Punk made an appearance. Not bad for starters, surely???


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

_Sorry this is done in real-time.._


Was a bit disgusted when i heard rey vs cena... in what way he deserve a title shot? is HHH trying to draw more hate on cena? And he won it.. dammit?! Now CM Punk has to take it away from him again. 

And PUNK has!!! wahhahahahahhaa..








massive LOL @ Cole when JR came out. I don't like the idea of Cole in the ring wrestling (They better dun let him get into the ring anymore) -.-.... damn he was funny in that gear though. Zack RHYDER!! lol but it ends faster than his entrance.... Did CM Punk comiccon invasion helped Rhyder?


Divas a bit more impressive today, as in the whole package.


HHH return is a bit soft.. maybe they're saving his heel mode for next year.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

RAW has been phenomenal since the Punk angle started. Every single week, when the show ends, I'm yearning for the next dose. I don't know what happened backstage (probably HHH), but everything has gone up in quality in the past couple of months - matches (Rey vs ADR vs Miz, Rey & Riley vs Miz & Swagger, Rey vs Miz and Cena-Rey are all top5 TV matches of 2011), promos (self explanatory, I believe), angles, everything. Cena steps his in-ring game up, Punk is WWE Champ... I'm finally (after half a year, or so) interested in wrestling again. GODDAMMIT, this feels good.

Punk returning and coming out to Cult of Personality made my day, btw.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Cult of Personality thats songs stuck in my head allright i just watched raw.Great show guys everything was entertaining


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> glenwo2 that happens always because WWE noobs know only WWE.


I don't follow....

"What" always happens? 


I went through my post and looked for what exactly you were referring to and have yet to find it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> I don't follow....
> 
> "What" always happens?
> 
> ...


People not knowing shit from outside the WWE. In this case, Cult of Personality :no:


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Those unhappy with today's show... tell me you don't look forward to next week show and will not watch it?

lol. 

anyone diss CM Punk song is asking for red "hot" reputation. :evil:


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I don't follow....
> 
> "What" always happens?
> 
> ...



you quoated this guy


> This match was more of a 5 star match than the one with CM Punk
> 
> btw, what's with the crappy ass music for Punk


And I explained you that the guy knows nothing out the WWE


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Brilliant RAW from top to bottom. Two great performances from Rey Rey, although I feel bad that he never seems to have a decent championship reign. However, I do understand why they did what they did.

I was so happy to see Jim Ross return to the announcing booth. A truly great commentator can elevate an important match and make it seem even more special, and good ol' JR did that with the Cena/Rey match. He really is the greatest.

I had absolutely no idea CM Punk would be coming back, and it was a great moment. The fans seemed to be behind him more than they were Cena when it came to them both holding on the belts. I figured Cena would've kept his good heat seeing as he had literally just won the damn title, but as soon as Punk was out there everyone was behind him.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying this whole ride we're on right now. It's exciting every week and I can't wait to tune in to each episode. But I have this sinking feeling that it's all just going to go back to the boring normality after Summerslam. I imagine they're now building to a undisputed championship match at Summerslam between Punk and Cena. I reckon Cena will come out on top and then Punk will slowly drift back down to doing not much of anything. We'll have Cena back on top and it'll be business as usual again. I hope I'm wrong but I just don't know.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Good RAW with a great ending. I'm sure they are going with WWE Champ vs. WWE Champ, which is great and all, but ofcourse bullshit. Punk beat Cena 2 weeks ago, there was a tournament which Cena didn't participate in, he gets a rematch against Rey who already had a match and then wins the new belt. Who's the real champ here? I'm also afraid Cena is going over Punk.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

i thought that was a good raw until the end tbh.

Punk should have been gone alot longer, like a good 4 weeks alteast which would have made his return alot more epic


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Great episode of RAW, and it had everything I could want from a wrestling show. Great matches which had a solid amount of time, great promo's and the angles are all interesting. So cool to have JR back once again, and it was great to see JoMo back aswell! I was half expecting Riley to be the one for the Cole match, so it was a nice surprise to see Zach! Funny to see Cena end up with the belt, but it was all made better when Punk came out! Very cool having the ILC theme! 
Great episode, as they have been of late, and I can safely say my interest has been drawn 100% from TNA with the WWE being so enjoyable lately. Most importantly; I can't wait for next week!
Erm, they've probably done it before, but was it not a bit odd to have a beer promo bit on a PG show?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Punk needs to win at SummerSlam. If they book this right he'll come out of this angle as the second biggest star in the company.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent show from start to finish it has to be said. I've outlined my thoughts on Punk elsewhere, but the two title matches delivered. I wonder where Mysterio will go from here seeing as he would have a rematch clause so I wonder when/if that will be activated.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> you quoated this guy
> 
> 
> And I explained you that the guy knows nothing out the WWE




OH!! OKAY!

I see now. 


You are also 1000% correct, sir.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Cm Punk's new theme rocks!!! love it!!! Talking about the show.. i expected more, especially from Triple H. But anyway, show was ok.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hm, when they showed the graphic for Cole vs Mystery opponent, I saw the silhouette and went 'A-Ri?' :lmao


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great RAW, definitely can't complain that nothing happened. We got a lot of good wrestling, two title matches, two new champions and three returns in JR, Morrison and Punk.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

greendayedgehead said:


> Hm, when they showed the graphic for Cole vs Mystery opponent, I saw the silhouette and went 'A-Ri?' :lmao


Interesting fact they still use Mr. Kennedy's silhouette as the 'Mystery Opponent' graphic.

I only just got a chance to watch Raw then and I don't know about you guys but it was spectacular. I really truly enjoyed it. The Ziggler/Bourne match was a bit of a snooze fest but it was worth it to see Ziggler show some character.


----------



## cjmacd1989 (Apr 6, 2005)

This is pretty much leading up to the much needed and well overdue heel turn of John Cena. Punk is top dog of the company now, and Cena will not like that and turn heel..?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Great Raw right there. Storytelling at its very best.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Ugh Cena wins again...Wonderful. Just really tired of Cena winning everything but as long as Punk wins at Summerslam. 

JR back was probably the highlight of the night for me, I was actually expecting Punk coming back then but was happy to see JR back. 

Also Maryse and Kelly Kelly in the ring at the same time? Damn. Terrible wrestlers but divas are mainly eye-candy these days and they are the two hottest divas. 


Great show but was disappointed with another short Mysterio title reign, hopefully after Summerslam he gets another shot.

Also like the R-Truth and HHH part.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

This Raw was good, but it wasn't amazing. Basically (in my opinion), it was saddening to have Mysterio win and then lose to Cena in 2 title matches in one night. I don't like Mysterio, but this just felt like a rushed attempt to get the belt back on Cena. I know it's to set up Punk's return, but that could have happened next week. Punk's return was awesome, but I had hoped he'd have a promo or some mic time, rather than just the face-off (not a fan of face-offs). The Cena-Mysterio match was good as well, I'm not saying Mysterio jobbed to Cena, but did Cena really need the belt that quickly? Also, Zack Ryder has a match on Raw, usually I'd be psyched, if he wasn't against Michael Cole. Really? There was no point whatsoever in that match.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

evoked21 said:


> Was a bit disgusted when i heard rey vs cena... in what way he deserve a title shot?


Every wrestler gets a rematch when they lose the title.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

cjmacd1989 said:


> This is pretty much leading up to the much needed and well overdue heel turn of John Cena. Punk is top dog of the company now, and Cena will not like that and turn heel..?


Sorry, but Cena will never be heel with certain sections of the WWE audience, I don't think. I was looking at some of the polls and I think it stated all I needed to know:

*Who is the real WWE Champion?*
PWInsider
CM Punk - 507 votes (96.9%)
John Cena - 16 votes (3.1%)

WWE on Facebook
John Cena - 28,695 votes (64.1%)
CM Punk - 16,062 votes (35.9%)


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Loved Raw and it doesn't bother me to much that CM Punk has returned already.

My only worry is Punk losing at SummerSlam to Cena.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Just watched it from top to bottom and it was a great show. I don't understand the hate for it. Excellent stuff.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Sorry, but Cena will never be heel with certain sections of the WWE audience, I don't think. I was looking at some of the polls and I think it stated all I needed to know:
> 
> *Who is the real WWE Champion?*
> PWInsider
> ...


Cena's heel turn will never happen, but if it does I think if he did something really really heelish, the kids would turn on him. Not sure what that could be though.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Just watched it from top to bottom and it was a great show. I don't understand the hate for it. Excellent stuff.


The show itself was good IMO - certainly a lot more interesting than, say, 6 months ago - but I think I share the fears of others in that Punk appears to have returned far too soon.

If this is Punk returning without any real twists other than he thinks he's the champion and Cena think he is, I'll be hugely disappointed.

I can only hope they have something great in store. Punk himself is great, but it appears they've potentially wasted what could've been a huge mid/long-term angle. However, I'll reserve final judgement until we see how things develop.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> *Sorry, but Cena will never be heel with certain sections of the WWE audience*, I don't think. I was looking at some of the polls and I think it stated all I needed to know:
> 
> *Who is the real WWE Champion?*
> PWInsider
> ...


same was said about hogan and we all know what happened there but i do agree that wwe wont turn him heel unless the whole company changes its direction just like wcw did when hogan turned on the fans


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ziggler was awesome as usual and his new theme is win. Cena put on a good match again and I went mental for CM Punk coming back with an awesome new theme.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MqtpmbJEDA&feature=player_embedded

Interesting.

And frankly, I couldn't care if it's already been posted. I imagine a few will see this for the first time too.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Raw was fantastic last night. Both Miz/Mysterio and Mysterio/Cena were great and Hunter's State of the WWE address, while long, was entertaining as well. Don't really get the hate for the show, as it was probably the best overall Raw this year.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Surprisingly pleased by this Raw, although I really wish Ryder had got more of a pop, might just have been me but I thought the crowd were a bit dead for him, so hope that doesn't reflect badly on him.

I also wish that they changed the belt design for Punk, that would have been immense.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Loved Raw and it doesn't bother me to much that CM Punk has returned already.
> 
> My only worry is Punk losing at SummerSlam to Cena.


I think Punk will beat him at Summerslam, also reckon that will be the PPV where Cena takes some much needed time off to heal.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

GetStokedOnIt said:


> Cena's heel turn will never happen, but if it does I think if he did something really really heelish, the kids would turn on him. Not sure what that could be though.


Drag a small child out of the crowd and F-U him through a table, that'll do it.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

People are saying John Cena is going to face CM Punk at Summerslam, but I thuoght according to The Rock's twitter was that The Rock is going to face John Cena at Summerslam?
TheRock Dwayne Johnson
Cena fans: pls stop tweeting me to stop being "mean" to John. If u think I'm mean now, just wait til Survivor Series in NYC.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Grass420 said:


> People are saying John Cena is going to face CM Punk at Summerslam, but I thuoght according to The Rock's twitter was that The Rock is going to face John Cena at Summerslam?
> TheRock Dwayne Johnson
> Cena fans: pls stop tweeting me to stop being "mean" to John. If u think I'm mean now, just wait til Survivor Series in NYC.


They're facing off at Wrestlemania. Are you new?


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

I enjoyed Raw, it was great but usally Raw is average at times but it has improved.

Rey Mysterio vs Miz was a great match for the opener and Miz look against good Rey despite losing but it dosen't hurt his credibilty.

Dolph new entrance music was good and same with CM Punk. JoMo return was alright, could have been better.

Triple H was excellent, hope he makes more apperences on Raw.

Rey Mysterio vs John Cena was very good, best main event i have seen on Raw for a long time and great back and foruth action between these to and Mysterio look strong is this match and the crowd enjoyed it as well. 

Hope Punk stays in the WWE and dosen't go.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> They're facing off at Wrestlemania. *Are you new?*




How dare you take Nitemare's Gimmick??? 


He'll demand royalties, you know?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I just put my finger on it. 'Cult of Personality' made CM Punk's return feel like a scene out of a movie. No bad thing either.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking back, Cena sure did look defeated once Punk stole his thunder. Planting the seeds, me thinks.


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Agreed. He's hated because he wins a lot with the BODY SPLASH and is pushed down people's throats, but there's no denying that he's probably the best worker in the company right now.


I have to admit. I hate Rey's character. I just get tired of these totally unrealistic wins against people who should break him in two. There's nothing logical about this hatred (it's wrestling. LOTS of unrealistic things happen). But there's no way you can argue that I SHOULD like Rey. It's just a preference, and I just think that's a preference that a lot of other people have.

I remember onetime I ate too much popcorn until it made me throw up. After that, I couldn't eat popcorn for years without vomiting. So, the problem is not that Rey Mysterio isn't good. He always makes for an entertaining match. He's good, like popcorn. It's just the way he's been marketed, and the way he totally dominates people five times his size, and the way he's been crammed down our throats that has turned people off, leaving them want to vomit each time they see him.


----------



## Laivavalas (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait few weeks to see Punk beating Cena at Summerslam and then making ADR to fail with his cashing. It is going to be epic and I think the forum will be down for at least one week after that.

Good Raw yesterday. Read the whole topic and seriously rolled on the floor laughing in some pages.

Specially when Coles mystery opponent was revealed. :lmao What a reaction!



Grass420 said:


> People are saying John Cena is going to face CM Punk at Summerslam, but I thuoght according to The Rock's twitter was that The Rock is going to face John Cena at Summerslam?


I think Rocky will be there, but not in a match. He might come to the ring after Punk has won and make some jokes about Cena losing to keep their heat on after few months break.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Have to say... rewatching and Truth is gold for Raw right now. And when you give him someone that rolls with what he's doing it is even better.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

:lmao

Swagger's gotta be _pissed._ The perfect, logical opponent for Cole.......a key boost in turning him face, or hell, just getting him any reaction from the crowd.......and they pass him up in favor of the guy who WWE didn't even care enough about to show on Raw in his own hometown. And the "match" didn't even last 3 minutes! :no:

I would've had Ryder/Ziggler and let Swagger crush Cole. Makes much more sense.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Lame. Mysterio needs to retire.


Yeah wwe's best worker (and yes that puts him ahead of CM Punk who has probably now convinced everyone that he really is the best wrestler in wwe) should definitely retire. He's wrestled four quality tv matches in a seven day time span and still gets a big pop and is thus a major asset to the company still.


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So it's 4 AM and I thought I'd answer some questions the way I usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you sound like a HUGE mark. It's already been explained to me and CM Punk said it himself after RAW went off the air. He's just trying to sell merchandise. Thanks for the mark reply and here are some images for you.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao Natsuke just got owned by photographic evidence.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

No ARI 3:16 but still best RAW in a long time and this can't be the end of Vince he will return I feel it in my blood.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

A couple of things that didn't make sense:

Triple H resigning Morrison. He never left.
Cena facing Mysterio instead of having a triple threat.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I missed Raw But I read the results,Some things I'm wondering about are.....

Is JR replacing Cole on Raw or it's just Cole&King&JR now??/How did the crowd react to Ryder?And like or hate Mysterio..Is anybody sad for him that his first WWE title reign was less than 2 hrs and the title itself got hot potato to Cena??


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

Did anyone else notice when Cole came out to the ring he was walking funny? Makes me wonder if old Pat "Mustard Trail" Patterson didn't help him get into his trunks.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

So is Punk face now?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> I missed Raw But I read the results,Some things I'm wondering about are.....
> 
> Is JR replacing Cole on Raw or it's just Cole&King&JR now??/How did the crowd react to Ryder?And like or hate Mysterio..Is anybody sad for him that his first WWE title reign was less than 2 hrs and the title itself got hot potato to Cena??


Cole/Ross/Lawler


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

holyyy fuck what an amazing ending to RAW.

I missed MITB and last week's raw, so I watched them today and watched last night's straight after. All three were excellent. Cannot wait for next week.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> They're facing off at Wrestlemania. Are you new?


Nice sig lol.


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

D-Wayne said:


> I have to admit. I hate Rey's character. I just get tired of these totally unrealistic wins against people who should break him in two.


Well, the small guy can beat someone bigger than him, nothings impossible, if it was then I wouldn't have seen a small fighter beats someone bigger than him in an MMA bout so many times.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cena demanded a rematch, and got one? Isn't that what a heel does? Couldn't believe the pop Ryder got, and I honestly marked out big time for him. Now if he could just help his fellow Broski's Hawkins, and Barretta. Morrison's return was more plain than a Mid West Indian Reservation. R-Truth is officially a bigger joke than Saturn walking around with a mop. How is moving on to the future require bringing back Jim Ross? Other than that Raw sucked asshole.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Was King jacking off during the divas match last night? It sounded like it


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> They're facing off at Wrestlemania. Are you new?


I know that.. chill..

I was out of it this morning. I posted the rock's twitter saying:

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
Cena fans: pls stop tweeting me to stop being "mean" to John. If u think I'm mean now, just wait til Survivor Series in NYC.
25 Jul

For some reason I thought it said SummerSlam.. my bad lol.

and you're asking if I am "new" I really am, I have not watched Raw since 2001.. I only got into it in it in the last month and a half.. and I am still undecided if I want to keep watching it.
So far so good though.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

Evohh said:


> So is Punk face now?


He is with the wrestling fans.. the kids still think John Cena is God.

I hate John Cena, it's people like him, that made me turn away from the WWE in the fist place. It's one of the original reasons why I stopped watching.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Grass420 said:


> He is with the wrestling fans.. the kids still think John Cena is God.
> 
> I hate John Cena, it's people like him, that made me turn away from the WWE in the fist place. It's one of the original reasons why I stopped watching.


You sound like the generic YouTube commenter. 

'Oh fuck PG. John Cena sucks'

I bet you  the 'Attitude Era'

*sigh*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Rewatching the Jimmy Kimmel segment. Kid's father was being a straight pussy :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Rewatching the Jimmy Kimmel segment. Kid's father was being a straight pussy :lmao


He once had a pillow fight with Goldberg and needed 15 stitches :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Son Of Muta said:


> he does the splash because the leg drop hurts him :no:


I know why he stop the leg drop but it doesn't change the fact that the flop he does now is pretty awful looking.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> I missed Raw But I read the results,Some things I'm wondering about are.....
> 
> Is JR replacing Cole on Raw or it's just Cole&King&JR now??/How did the crowd react to Ryder?And like or hate Mysterio..Is anybody sad for him that his first WWE title reign was less than 2 hrs and the title itself got hot potato to Cena??


You can go to youtube and find the vids for everything you asked for. 






truk83 said:


> R-Truth is officially a bigger joke than Saturn walking around with a mop.


Yet he garners HEAT and LEGIT HEAT so he must be doing SOMETHING right for "being a joke". 

Maybe he should change his name to Zack Ryder. Perhaps that would please you. :lmao


Seriously, though, Stop Hatin'. That HHH/Truth segment was GOLD and this is Sports *ENTERTAINMENT* And that's what it's all about : Entertainment. 

Guess what? R-Truth *is* Entertaining which is something everyone here never ever expected to happen.




> How is moving on to the future require bringing back Jim Ross? Other than that Raw sucked asshole.


Don't know but I was glad JR was back plus it was the ULTIMATE Swerve at that point where everyone thought CM Punk's music would hit when it was JR's. I seriously did NOT expect that. 


BTW, you seem to have an obsession with sucking and asshole....better take care of that, buddy.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

the ending was so epic. everytime cena gets owned is GOLD.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

They replayed Punk's return on NXT, however they shown an extra minute or so of Cena walking up the ramp which wasn't included on RAW, nor was shown in the WWE.com Exclusive: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=831djhILxEs - from 9:52 onwards. Cena didn't hold up the belt high a second time walking up the ramp, just merely holding it in his hand


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Same rating as last week is dissapointing.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> You sound like the generic YouTube commenter.
> 
> 'Oh fuck PG. John Cena sucks'
> 
> ...


yeah John Cena does suck, the males at the WWE shows would agree.

How can you not love the attitude era?


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> Same rating as last week is dissapointing.


yea but at least part 2 jumped from 3.0 to 3.4


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Grass420 said:


> yeah John Cena does suck, the males at the WWE shows would agree.
> 
> How can you not love the attitude era?


You suck.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Raw was disappointing again.

Punk shouldnt have returned this soon. This just shows whole angle of him taking the WWE championship away from WWE was bullshit and it makes you wonder what was the point?

Cena is champion again too soon, so Im assuming the Cena and Punk rivalry will continue up until SS which I didnt want

And the continuance of poor ratings shows that WWE is not moving in the right direction


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> And the continuance of poor ratings shows that WWE is not moving in the right direction


That's bullshit because some of the best shows have had shit ratings whereas some of the worst Raw episodes have scored good ratings.

The ratings aren't always a good reflection on what's going on in the WWE.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

loved this weeks raw.. clearly shows the ratings don't matter anymore like punk said in his podcast appearance..


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Summerslam = Punk vs Cena, championship vs championship.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

they really excell at making their promo's/videos throughout the show. 

CM PUNK ...I want that T-shirt.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> That's bullshit because some of the best shows have had shit ratings whereas some of the worst Raw episodes have scored good ratings.
> 
> The ratings aren't always a good reflection on what's going on in the WWE.


yeah, and now you can just watch it on youtube/dailymotion same night (so you dont always have to tape/watch it on tv)

not everyone has the neilson box either, most don't.

Here's an article explaining why Neilson ratings are inaccurate:
http://splitsider.com/2011/01/why-nielsen-ratings-are-inaccurate-and-why-theyll-stay-that-way/


----------



## mateuspfc (Oct 21, 2006)

Did Meltzer give any star ratings to this Mysterio-Cena from this RAW?


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

There's going to be a ladder match IMO.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

last week's raw was pretty chill... i didn't like the fact they made cena win the championship like it was a nothing match with rey mysterio...but when cm punk hit the stage i was dowwwwnn... loved his returning new entrance...punk's killswitch engage song is chill but I hope they keep the new one for special occasions.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cole doing Triple H's entrance with water spit = :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

MMN said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MMN said:


>




You know... that would be a great pic for an angle to blow up on. Have the miz or mysterio or someone go off then show something just like that and go "he wasn't even in the tournament... but looks who became champion at the end of it all". 

Really, the more you look at how the angle is booked the more any logical person would dictate that Cena has to have the boss's protection kayfabe (we all know he has in real life anyway...) and thus turn him heel.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

MMN said:


>


now that is horrible and stupid and still quite entertaining at the same time, Reality sucks but thats what life is :gun:


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

DOODY. 8*D


----------

